# Top CINEBENCH R15 CPU Scores



## tictoc

I imagine this will be the last day that any of these computers are anywhere near the top, especially my old tri-core HTPC.









tictoc -- intel i7-3632QM -- 2893 -- 520


tictoc -- AMD 1055t -- 3680 -- 559


tictoc -- AMD 1090t -- 3933 -- 600


tictoc -- AMD 8400 -- 2110 -- 106


----------



## Cyro999

Cyro999 -- 4770k -- 4.6ghz -- 952/185



Dunno if the single core is max, and i could probably hit 950 with 4.6/4.0 if i used safe mode or pressed the button enough times or put RAM to unstable clocks.

Do i need the other stuff? The shot's a few days old and i'm testing other settings. I could have pasted notepad on top


----------



## arvidab

arvidab -- Intel i7 3770K -- 5000 -- 920


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







arvidab -- Intel E5-2670 -- 3120 -- 2107


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Luciferxy

Luciferxy -- Xeon E3-1230V2 -- 3500 -- 638


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Particle

Particle
2 x Opteron 6376 (16C, 2.3 GHz Base)
Windows 8

Particle -- 2 x AMD Opteron 6376 -- 2300 MHz -- 1445

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1684271/


----------



## DooRules

3960x @ 5.0 1288 cpu score


----------



## Marc79

*Marc79 <> [email protected] <> 799*


*Single Core: 156
OpenGL: 114.86*


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

It's difficult to fit everything on-screen with only 1024x768 available in safe mode...


----------



## sho19

Xeon W3670 @ 4.14 _ 939cpu score


----------



## tictoc

Updated OP to HWBOT rules. You do *NOT* need to include a notepad of your OCN username. I ran the bench one more time for the new screen shot in the OP. Picked up 6 points by killing explorer and running in real-time.



Spoiler: tictoc -- AMD 1090t -- 3933 -- 606


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

I like how you didn't remove my T1400's "record low" score.









Also, I demand that you change the clockrate from 1730 to 1729.









*EDIT:* yay.


----------



## shadman

Ran mine as well. Mediocre Oc, 3930k 3.9Ghz, ram is 1866 9-9-9-27. CPU score 1000 (after a few runs, was 992, 998, then 1000







)



Had my buddy run it, he's got a 3930k as well @ 4.9 Ghz and he got 1199. Just for some reference.


----------



## Trexx

*Trexx* - - *i7 3770K* - - *4800* - - *865*

http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/vantsim/media/cineR15x48_zps76eaa970.jpg.html


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- 3930K --- 5.0 --- 1283


----------



## Jpmboy

Sorry OP - updated score

jpmboy --- 3930K -- 5.0 --- 1287


----------



## mtbiker033

mtbiker033 -- 4820k -- 4.6ghz -- 807/164


----------



## Jpmboy

OP - nice bench thread. +1


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> OP - nice bench thread. +1


Thanks.









If anyone has any suggestions for changes/additions that will improve the thread let me know.


----------



## Sowasi

Here's my score

Sowasi --- [email protected] --- 933

Single core score - 183
Open GL socre - 140.93


----------



## mateuszgpucomp

mateuszgpucomp --- Xeon E5-2696 v2 -- 3440 -- 3410


----------



## bbond007

BBond007 -- AMD FX 8320 -- 4420MHZ -- 692


----------



## *ka24e*

*ka24e* -- Intel i5 3570K -- 4.8Ghz -- 674



Stock daily settings. C states enabled, speed step etc. I've had higher scores, but I can live with 175cb single thread. Hanging with the 4K series CPUs.


----------



## shadman

Re-ran in Windows 8 Safe mode, and CPU-z wasn't liking it so just ran in regular. Didn't make a difference, I hardly have any processes running anyway. My first 3,9 OC was with Chrome running though. Anyways, onto the scores.

4,3 Safe mode

4,3 Regular


Both were rerun several times, didn't make any difference.

I don't know if duplicates for each system at different clocks is accepted, but I submitted it anyway.


----------



## STRATUSRT02

FX8350 4.7ghz ~767~ and 4.5ghz 24/7 ~725~


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadman*
> 
> Re-ran in Windows 8 Safe mode, and CPU-z wasn't liking it


We can still see the clockrate and the model of your CPU in safe mode, so what's the issue?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadman*
> 
> I don't know if duplicates for each system at different clocks is accepted, but I submitted it anyway.


Multiple entries from the same system at different clocks are fine. Seeing the performance of the same system at different clocks will allow us to see if the benchmark scales linearly with increased clocks. CINEBENCH R15 is brand new so the more data the better.









Once there are enough entries I will probably make the main sheet a "Top 30", that only shows the highest score per system/user.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> We can still see the clockrate and the model of your CPU in safe mode, so what's the issue?


In "Safe Mode" CPU-Z cannot read the memory data, and per HWBOT rules (which I am following), the memory values must be visible.
I decided to make an exception for your submission because it is such an incredibly high score.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Cyro999 -- 4770k -- 4.6ghz -- 952/185
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if the single core is max, and i could probably hit 950 with 4.6/4.0 if i used safe mode or pressed the button enough times or put RAM to unstable clocks.
> 
> Do i need the other stuff? The shot's a few days old and i'm testing other settings. I could have pasted notepad on top


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> Luciferxy -- Xeon E3-1230V2 -- 3500 -- 638
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sho19*
> 
> Xeon W3670 @ 4.14 _ 939cpu score
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STRATUSRT02*
> 
> FX8350 4.7ghz ~767~ and 4.5ghz 24/7 ~725~
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshot


These submissions have not been added to the list, because the screenshots do not have the required info.

If you would like to re-submit your scores (with the proper info) I will add them to the list.


----------



## Cyro999

^Thanks for reply!


----------



## STRATUSRT02

FX8350 4.7ghz ~767~ and 4.5ghz 24/7 ~725~


----------



## shadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shadman*
> 
> Re-ran in Windows 8 Safe mode, and CPU-z wasn't liking it
> 
> 
> 
> We can still see the clockrate and the model of your CPU in safe mode, so what's the issue?
Click to expand...

Exactly what TicToc says; memory isn't read. But I reran it in regular mode and actually got slightly higher anyway, so whatevs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shadman*
> 
> I don't know if duplicates for each system at different clocks is accepted, but I submitted it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple entries from the same system at different clocks are fine. Seeing the performance of the same system at different clocks will allow us to see if the benchmark scales linearly with increased clocks. CINEBENCH R15 is brand new so the more data the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once there are enough entries I will probably make the main sheet a "Top 30", that only shows the highest score per system/user.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> We can still see the clockrate and the model of your CPU in safe mode, so what's the issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In "Safe Mode" CPU-Z cannot read the memory data, and per HWBOT rules (which I am following), the memory values must be visible.
> I decided to make an exception for your submission because it is such an incredibly high score.
Click to expand...

No exception needed. Like I said, I reran it. I just wanted to show that windows 8 safemode was useless.


----------



## tictoc

The exception was for Nintendo Maniac 64's T1400 submission. Your sub was great, showing the relative difference between "Safe Mode" and no"Safe Mode".


----------



## GigaByte

GigaByte -- Intel i7-3770k -- 790/161

http://s1194.photobucket.com/user/gamerx1990/media/i73770k-44ghz-cinebench_r15.png.html

single thread: 161
multi thread: 790


----------



## Vaub

Here is my 4770k score. Gigabyte Z87X-UD4H, i7-4770k @ 4,6Ghz - 937/182


----------



## Overkill

Overkill -- AMD 1045T -- 3.9GHz -- 601



Was using Realtime priority for a 50~ point increase. Cant be bothered to try safemode with Realtime at the moment.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> In "Safe Mode" CPU-Z cannot read the memory data, and per HWBOT rules (which I am following), the memory values must be visible.


Ah, OK, that makes sense then. I knew it couldn't read the memory data, but I didn't know that was part of the HWBOT rules.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I decided to make an exception for your submission because it is such an incredibly high score.


True, you don't really need to know the memory speeds when the goal was to achieve the exact opposite of everyone else.









And for reference, that's not my main PC. I have 4 PCs currently active - the fastest of the 4 is the one in my sig while the slowest is a laptop that has said Celeron CPU. Of course, all 4 PCs have SSDs however.


----------



## 636cc of fury

l0ud_sil3nc3 - i7 4770K - 5499.74 - *1127*

http://imgur.com/7Slp7K7


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> l0ud_sil3nc3 - i7 4770K - 5499.74 - *1127*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/7Slp7K7


Could you run a single core benchmark?


----------



## shadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> l0ud_sil3nc3 - i7 4770K - 5499.74 - *1127*


Nice! Want to submit that using the second link?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadman*
> 
> Nice! Want to submit that using the second link?


Done


----------



## shadman

Very nice. I'll up my OC tomorrow








But you put down 8 CPU's. But I was meaning to post saying we need a spot for threads\cores. I wanted to put down my score not only scaling for frequencies, but cores disabled, in combination with HT on/off. TicToc?


----------



## Chickenman

Hey guys - retiring my 2600k to my other pc tomorrow, a bit coole rthis evening so thought I might as well run some benchmarks.


----------



## Moparman

[email protected] air score 653


----------



## Moparman

MIGHTY MOPAR's SR2 2038 on air 4.53ghz 12c 24t of awesomeness!!!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadman*
> 
> Very nice. I'll up my OC tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you put down 8 CPU's. But I was meaning to post saying we need a spot for threads\cores. I wanted to put down my score not only scaling for frequencies, but cores disabled, in combination with HT on/off. TicToc?


Good idea. I will get that added to the sheet.


----------



## *ka24e*

*ka24e* -- Intel i5 3570K -- 5.0Ghz -- 698cb



Quick run at 5Ghz. Not bad for _just_ a quad core.


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*

I added the cores and threads columns to the sheet. The addition of cores and threads should help to quantify the different scores in the multi-cpu categories; minimizing the need to search for the particular CPU model, to see it's specs.

Let me know if I made any mistakes in inputting the cores/threads columns.

*636cc of fury* I changed your user name to match your OCN username.


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - - i5 3570k - - cpu 722cb - - single core 186cb
#1 single core


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 1288



(okay, okay... one point for a tie







)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Ha, my dying 3960X did better than that!


----------



## FtW 420

Finally got a chance to try out the new version.

FtW 420 -- 3930k @ 5Ghz -- 1297


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Ha, my dying 3960X did better than that!


wanna see that 4930 in the 1280's









maybe it's not on it's last leg...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Finally got a chance to try out the new version.
> 
> FtW 420 -- 3930k @ 5Ghz -- 1297


amazing low vcore for 5.0!!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

No kidding. Why cant I ever hit the silicon lottery just once? My new 4930k needs 1.48V for 4.7GHz!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No kidding. Why cant I ever hit the silicon lottery just once? My new 4930k needs 1.48V for 4.7GHz!


I don't usually get great chips right off the bat either, gotten lucky a couple times but usually have to bin more than 1 cpu.
This 3930k is my 2nd, first one wasn't bad but not as good as this one.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No kidding. Why cant I ever hit the silicon lottery just once? My new 4930k needs 1.48V for 4.7GHz!


eh... my 3930 is mediocre at best.... silicon lottery "you gotta play to win'"!

ftw hits 5.0 at 1.3x. I need 1.53!! Mediocre may be a bit generous for my 3930K.


----------



## topdog

topdog -- 8150 @ 6355Mhz -- 955


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Haha I've been using 1.57V for 5ghz on my 3960X! Tuning Plan FTW!


----------



## lilchronic

1.37v for 5ghz on a 3930k







that is a nice chip indeed


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Finally got a chance to try out the new version.
> 
> FtW 420 -- 3930k @ 5Ghz -- 1297


New bench? FtW is there!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topdog*


Nice!
I miss my cascade...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 1.37v for 5ghz on a 3930k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is a nice chip indeed


The first time I fired it up I had it on the single stage, almost swallowed my tongue when it not only got to windows at this voltage, but could actually take some full load without an instant BSOD. It's broken in a bit & gone from 1.35 to 1.376 when water cooled for cinebench stable. For full stable I run the same 1.37V for 4.8Ghz


----------



## M3TAl

Been seeing how far this Mushkin will go at 9-9-9-27 1T 1.65V. Starts failing SuperPi 32M somewhere around 2064 MHz. Thought I'd run this new Cinebench while I'm at it too.

So close to STRATUSRT02's 8350









M3TAl -- FX-8350 -- 4.717 GHz -- 758


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Um... the chart in the first post is cut off on my laptop's 1280x800 display (let alone my desktop CRT's 1152x864 display).


----------



## Cyro999

It's cut off on 3200x1200 too


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x -- 5.3GHz -- 1376 & 184:
*


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Um... the chart in the first post is cut off on my laptop's 1280x800 display (let alone my desktop CRT's 1152x864 display).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's cut off on 3200x1200 too


Thanks for the heads up.









I have (2) 1440p monitors, and I have my preferences set to "View Forums Full Width". I think I will rearrange the chart so the CPU score is next to the CPU Clock column. I will also re-size the chart to a narrower width, so that it can be better viewed at lower resolutions.


----------



## M3TAl

I have that problem with most charts on here. Usually highlighting a column with the mouse and dragging lets you scroll sideways.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

My problem is that even if I scroll the chart all the way to the right, it is _still_ cut off. And I even have it set to "View Forums Full Width".


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Wish we could get rid of the crap on the right side of the screen...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Wish we could get rid of the crap on the right side of the screen...


I don't get anything on the right side of the screen, profile/account details settings?


----------



## lilchronic

much better


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- 3930K @ 5050 --- 1295


----------



## Remij

Remij - i7 3930k @ 4.7GHz - 1211


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Nice Jpmboy! I'll have to really whip my 4930K to match that!


----------



## tictoc

I have added a "Top 30" chart to the OP now that there are enough submissions.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- 3930K @ 5050 --- 1295


Does that memory have Nanya ICs or something? You should be able to tighten it up a bit more than that


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nice Jpmboy! I'll have to really whip my 4930K to match that!


Yeah, i'm flogging this 3930... I think it's the runt of the litter.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Does that memory have Nanya ICs or something? You should be able to tighten it up a bit more than that


I AM a noob at this. This 2133 set (two 2x4 kits) actually runs better than the 2400 kit. Every time i tighten the timings, i get sporadic hangs... Frank,y, i really need a tutorial on fine tuning a memory OC.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I AM a noob at this. This 2133 set (two 2x4 kits) actually runs better than the 2400 kit. Every time i tighten the timings, i get sporadic hangs... Frank,y, i really need a tutorial on fine tuning a memory OC.


Try 10,11,11,30,171 2T with a small dram voltage bump. Should be able to do it. If that works, try 1T or 1N if that's the name in your bios.


----------



## Jpmboy

Code:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Try 10,11,11,30,171 2T with a small dram voltage bump. Should be able to do it. If that works, try 1T or 1N if that's the name in your bios.


Thanks, will try this evening. I can get [email protected] at 1T with 1.615V, [email protected](12)-183 at 2T with 1.65V

Here's the curious thing: using AID64 memory tests, 2133 does much better than 2400. You have to see the results to believe it. Memory read, write, copy are slower, even tho latency is better.







Will post data later. Does this consistently whether i use these 4 2133 sticks, a separate set of 4x4 KHX 2400 sticks, or a 4x4 corsair vengence 2666 (which would only run at 2400 stble - returned for refund). Maybe something with this EWS motherboard? (Running latest bios).


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

The full chart is still getting cut off on the side for me... I have to zoom the webpage to 80% just to see all the scores.

Is there really nothing that can be done? I already have enabled "View Forums Full Width"...


----------



## tictoc

The only way to fix it would be to shrink down the chart width, but then anyone looking at the chart would have to use the scroll bar regardless of their monitor's resolution. I think I will rearrange the columns and then shrink the chart's width.


----------



## lilchronic

.....post #48








for the link


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


Remij - Need to post a SS with CPU-Z tabs to be added to the chart


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Does that memory have Nanya ICs or something? You should be able to tighten it up a bit more than that


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Try 10,11,11,30,171 2T with a small dram voltage bump. Should be able to do it. If that works, try 1T or 1N if that's the name in your bios.


With a bit more dramV and a tweak to vscca, 10-11-11-30-171, 1T works well:

jpmboy --- 3930K @ 5050 -- 1300



Still can't quite figure out teh issue I'm having with 2400 RAM and AID64. It clearly does better in most benches (I think)... But the AID64 results are very striking. This same result occurs with 3 different sets of ram: KHX2133, KHX2400, and Corsair Vengeance 2666 running at 2400.

Spreadsheet:

AID64 memory.xls 10k .xls file


----------



## anothergeek

Everyday overclock



Increasing by another multiplier didn't help much at all, a few points increase

I'm certain it's the speed of the RAM, the timings with these is great but it's only 1600


----------



## M3TAl

Have you tried for 1866+ and raising the cpu-nb? If you raised multiplier I'd assume you were over 4.7 GHz but it still is scoring lower than 750-760? Something must be holding you back.


----------



## Moparman

Here just subbed it last night screen shot at bottom.

2267

http://hwbot.org/submission/2437909_moparman_cinebench_r15_2x_xeon_x5680_2267_cb


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Here just subbed it last night screen shot at bottom.
> 
> 2267
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2437909_moparman_cinebench_r15_2x_xeon_x5680_2267_cb


Great stuff!


----------



## Loosenut

cinebench score.jpg 806k .jpg file
713
tweaking out my OC, playing with memory speed


----------



## M3TAl

Looks like I tied STRATUSRT02, although with a little lower clock speed. Running real time priority vs high consistently netted 4-5 extra points.

M3TAl -- FX-8350 -- 4.736 GHz -- 767


----------



## Moparman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Great stuff!


Yea I was trying but never been cold on sr2 before.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I got 1260 a little while ago but forgot to save a screenshot before closing. Here's the saved result though:



Intel Core i7 4930K @ 4.7GHz
4 x 4GB Patriot Viper Xtreme @ 2133MHz (10-12-10-27-2)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

4.9Ghz for comparisons sake Eric:


----------



## Joa3d43

Joa3d43 -- i7 3970X -- 5.125 GHz -- 1333

First runs with the new CineR15







(1300 below was 5GHz) , still too warm for 5.25 giggles but the memory is getting dialed in ok


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - - i5 3570k - - cpu 722cb - - single core 186cb
> #1 single core


Only a matter of time...











186cb @ 5.1ghz with only 900Mhz (1800Mhz) ram.


----------



## jasjeet

jasjeet -- 4960X -- 4.545Ghz -- 1213


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Joa3d43 -- i7 3970X -- 5.125 GHz -- 1333
> 
> First runs with the new CineR15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (1300 below was 5GHz) , still too warm for 5.25 giggles but the memory is getting dialed in ok


Great score bud.

Dauum... I'd really like to get 2666 working. Go you think the 4x4 ripjaw Z are worth a try?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> Only a matter of time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 186cb @ 5.1ghz with only 900Mhz (1800Mhz) ram.


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*


Very nice!


----------



## topdog

Single thread score
topdog -- Intel 3770K -- 5929 mhz -- 217

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/scoobytopdog/media/217_zpsd12b86a6.jpg.html


----------



## lilchronic

i figured that was coming


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Great score bud.
> 
> Dauum... I'd really like to get 2666 working. Go you think the 4x4 ripjaw Z are worth a try?


Tx Jpm







- re memory, it comes down to both the IMC @ CPU and the actual RAM sticks you end up with...that said, I do think Ripjaw Zs 2666 are worth it....while I had no probs with the Trident X, Ripjaw Z are supposed to be a bit more compatible with X79...besides, even if you can't quite reach DDR3 2666 effective, you still have headroom built in for timings and other unusual speeds...

...ALSO: when 1st installing, take the battery out of the mobo (that is after you write your prior settings down







) and start fresh w/new memory...initially w/XMP and then see how that goes...if there are boot / stability issues, start relaxing 'CL' etc manually


----------



## topdog

topdog -- Intel 3770K -- 6075 mhz -- 1105


----------



## STRATUSRT02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Looks like I tied STRATUSRT02, although with a little lower clock speed. Running real time priority vs high consistently netted 4-5 extra points.
> 
> M3TAl -- FX-8350 -- 4.736 GHz -- 767


That you did nice job.









I can read the chart a lot better now (thank you) although what happened to the MP ratio. It would be nice if they could make there way into chart.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Tx Jpm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - re memory, it comes down to both the IMC @ CPU and the actual RAM sticks you end up with...that said, I do think Ripjaw Zs 2666 are worth it....while I had no probs with the Trident X, Ripjaw Z are supposed to be a bit more compatible with X79...besides, even if you can't quite reach DDR3 2666 effective, you still have headroom built in for timings and other unusual speeds...
> 
> ...ALSO: when 1st installing, take the battery out of the mobo (that is after you write your prior settings down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and start fresh w/new memory...initially w/XMP and then see how that goes...if there are boot / stability issues, start relaxing 'CL' etc manually


Thanks. ...eh, pull the battery for a clean slate. Haven't done that with this board (did with my OCF). Gotta give that a try with 2666.

Unfortunately, I do think the IMC on this 3930 is weak...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Can't wait to get some serious memory and start benching on a clean OS install. Waiting for 8.1 to drop...


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topdog*
> 
> Single thread score
> topdog -- Intel 3770K -- 5929 mhz -- 217
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/scoobytopdog/media/217_zpsd12b86a6.jpg.html


Wow, that's insane. DICE I'm assuming? I don't think I'm going to be able to touch this. Not until Winter at least.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topdog*
> 
> topdog -- Intel 3770K -- 6075 mhz -- 1105


1.8 Volts!!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1.8 Volts!!


...how about a Haswell at 2.9+v







...keeps you nice and warm in the winter http://valid.canardpc.com/62vh6r


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...how about a Haswell at 2.9+v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...keeps you nice and warm in the winter http://valid.canardpc.com/62vh6r


That's just knot right


----------



## Presea

I just built my machine and experimenting around...

Seems to do well for my given clock speed, at least from what I've seen on other sites.


----------



## Cyro999

Set your base clock to 100.01mhz to fix it dropping to 99.77 and also, if you're not running bench on realtime prio, do that


----------



## Presea

Well, here it is @ 4.5. Thanks for the Baseclock info / fix
















Realtime priority annoys me cause it just locks things up, but I suppose it still functions, so I typically like to just do High. This was done with Realtime though (last one was High).


----------



## Joa3d43

...I take it we can sub more than one processor / mobo ? In addition to 3970X (already added), here is a run w/3770k and DDR3 2800

Joa3d43 -- Intel 3770K -- 5100MHz/DDR3 2800 -- 941


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Joa3d43* 

...I take it we can sub more than one processor / mobo ? In addition to 3970X (already added), here is a run w/3770k and DDR3 2800

Joa3d43 -- Intel 3770K -- 5100MHz/DDR3 2800 -- 941

Yes you can.









*Presea - CPU-Z Memory tab is not in your SS*. I will add it to the list if you update your submisison.


----------



## Presea

I figured since it didn't change, it wasn't worth screenshotting again, lol.
Since there were multiple 4.6s in there and my score was pretty much the same, and I have hit 4.7 on this chip before.. I went ahead and did a 4.7:


----------



## Mad Pistol

Mad Pistol -- FX-8320 -- 4.92Ghz -- 782



More to come. I'm sure I can push the CPU clock higher. This FX 8320 seems to be a good chip.


----------



## M3TAl

Man, Mad Pistol, you're making me mad! Seriously!

Is that 8320 really that good? What voltage is it hitting full load for that clock? Is it gaming stable with that voltage and clock?

The reason I'm so mad is because I recently went from a very poor 8320 to an 8350 and your 8320 is still much better than this 8350







.

The 8320 would bsod on anything over 4.7 GHz even with 1.6 V. Haven't been able to test the limits of the 8350 but it takes around 1.456-1.47 V to pass 20 IBT runs at 4.68 GHz. Raise FSB 1 MHz and it starts failing IBT, no problem with cinbench though.


----------



## Mad Pistol

I have LLC set to High, so it pushes the voltage to 1.45V when the CPU reaches full load. It's NOT 24/7 stable at that speed. I can get it 24/7 stable at 4.7Ghz, but that run was a dirty overclock. I tried to push the CPU to 5Ghz after this run, and I could get it to boot, but I the temps made me uncomfortable, and each time I tried to run a program, it would BSOD immediately.

Overall, I think it's a good chip. I'm being held back by my current cooling solution though. If I can get another HSF or an aio water cooler, I'll try pushing it further.


----------



## M3TAl

Don't have any internet (I'm on the phone) right now, can't see rig specs on mobile version of the site. What's your cooling now?

FYI,if you were ever interested in the Swiftech H220 then you know they can't sell it in the states.

Well the H220 is back, sort of. Swiftech teamed up with Cooler Master on the Glacer 240L. More powerful pump and CM fans but it's based on the H220.


----------



## Phenomanator53

Heres my 4670K @4.2


----------



## undercoverDrunk

undercoverDrunk -- 2500k -- 4.6 -- 600-616

undercoverDrunk -- 2500k -- 4.7 -- 660 (BSOD in sc2)



From Linus tech tips google spreadsheet I am consistent with Mooshi


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Why is *ka24e* and topdog listed at the bottom? *I'm* supposed to be on the bottom.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Why is *ka24e* and topdog listed at the bottom? *I'm* supposed to be on the bottom.


The main chart is sorted by CPU score, and for those two particular submissions there were only single core scores.

Looks like I need to add another filter to the chart, so your lowest score can continue it's reign on the bottom of the chart.


----------



## error-id10t

error-id10t -- 4770K -- 4.4giggles-- 915



*Single-core*

error-id10t -- 4770K -- 4.4giggles-- 179


----------



## ZeVo

ZeVo -- 3570k -- 4.5GHz -- 626



How does it look? Is the score normal?


----------



## Emji

Emji -- 2x Xeon E5-2630 v2 -- 2.71Ghz - 1572


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

LaBestiaHumana, 4930k @ 4200mhz - CPU Score: 1111cb, GPU score: 112.61 fps


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*

All submissions have been verified and added to the spreadsheet. The following submissions were incomplete, and will need to be updated to be added to the spreadsheet.

ZeVo: Missing CPU-Z main tab and memory tab in screenshot
Emji: Missing CPU-Z main tab and memory tab in screenshot
LaBestiaHumana: Missing CPU-Z main tab and memory tab in screenshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> ZeVo -- 3570k -- 4.5GHz -- 626
> How does it look? Is the score normal?


Your score looks like it is comparable to the other i5 scores that have been submitted. It is hard to say for sure if your score is "normal", because the sample size of the i5 scores is fairly small.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> *UPDATED*
> 
> All submissions have been verified and added to the spreadsheet. The following submissions were incomplete, and will need to be updated to be added to the spreadsheet.
> 
> ZeVo: Missing CPU-Z main tab and memory tab in screenshot
> Emji: Missing CPU-Z main tab and memory tab in screenshot
> LaBestiaHumana: *Missing CPU-Z main tab and memory tab in screenshot*
> Your score looks like it is comparable to the other i5 scores that have been submitted. It is hard to say for sure if your score is "normal", because the sample size of the i5 scores is fairly small.


LaBestiaHumana, 4930k @ 4200mhz - CPU Score: 1111cb, GPU score: 112.61 fps


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> LaBestiaHumana, 4930k @ 4200mhz - CPU Score: 1111cb, GPU score: 112.61 fps


Added to the sheet. Thanks for the update.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Added to the sheet. Thanks for the update.


Thanks.

Jpmboy asked me to submit a score, so I did. lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jpmboy asked me to submit a score, so I did. lol


Thanks! Goona set my 3930k to 4.2 and compare. I'm guessing 1000?


----------



## xtreemeNoob

xtreemeNoob -- i5-4670k -- 4.4GHz -- 669



*Update*

forgot to set it to realtime earlier, here is the updated one

xtreemeNoob -- i5-4670k -- 4.4GHz -- 680


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks! Goona set my 3930k to 4.2 and compare. I'm guessing 1000?


No prob.

yeah, maybe so. I don't know how much of an difference memory speed will make. I'm running 1600MHZ.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My 4930K gets 1260 at 4.7GHz. Just haven't posted for the chart yet...


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> No prob.
> 
> yeah, maybe so. I don't know how much of an difference memory speed will make. I'm running 1600MHZ.


FtW 420's 3930k @ 5GHz, 2400MHz memory is 9 points higher than DooRules 3960x @ 5GHz, 2133Mhz memory. FtW 420 also has tighter timing than DooRules, but I think speed is what makes the difference in CINEBENCH.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> No prob.
> 
> yeah, maybe so. I don't know how much of an difference memory speed will make. I'm running 1600MHZ.


for this bench, memory speed and timings make a significant difference.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 1305



[can't get this memory below cl10 @ 2400, and can't boot at 2666!)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 1305
> 
> 
> 
> [can't get this memory below cl10 @ 2400, and can't boot at 2666!)


I gotta play around with my memory, last time i tried OCing it i was only able to get 1866, with 1.5v and almost the same timings.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've managed to get 2400MHz out of my 1866 Patriots at CL10 but it didn't improve my scores in Cinebench over 2133MHz at CL9...


----------



## Cyro999

2400 at loose c10 is probably worse in pretty much every way than 2133 at tight c9


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 2400 at loose c10 is probably worse in pretty much every way than 2133 at tight c9


well - maybe:

2133 9-11-11-30-160-1T = 1300
2400 10-12-12-30-183-1T = 1305

all else the same.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I've managed to get 2400MHz out of my 1866 Patriots at CL10 but it didn't improve my scores in Cinebench over 2133MHz at CL9...


yeah - the kingston 2133 I was using would do 2400 at 11 but was slower that 2133 at 9. I think it was cycling through correctable errors at 2400. These Skill 2666 are much better sticks.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, I'm lucky the Pats would even run at 2400 since they are only 1866 sticks. I've been generally happy with their performance at 2133 but I'm looking to get some 2400 Tridents soon...


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well - maybe:
> 
> 2133 9-11-11-30-160-1T = 1300
> 2400 10-12-12-30-183-1T = 1305
> 
> all else the same.


Curious what that equation/formula is for seeing what timings/clocks are better? Also 1300 and 1305 what? Nanoseconds? MHz?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Curious what that equation/formula is for seeing what timings/clocks are better? Also 1300 and 1305 what? Nanoseconds? MHz?


1305 and 1300 are the cpu scores in R15.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Curious what that equation/formula is for seeing what timings/clocks are better? Also 1300 and 1305 what? Nanoseconds? MHz?


The very basics with timings generally are, the lower the better.


----------



## Joa3d43

Joa3d43 -- 4960x @ 4.833GHz (strap 166 / DDR3 2666) -- R15 Score 1316

...new chip, still learning to set this thing up right...glad it does strap 125 and strap 166 at lowish VCCSA / VTT...VERY sensitive to memory timings on secondary and tertiary though


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960x @ 4.833GHz (strap 166 / DDR3 2666) -- R15 Score 1316
> 
> ...new chip, still learning to set this thing up right...glad it does strap 125 and strap 166 at lowish VCCSA / VTT...VERY sensitive to memory timings on secondary and tertiary though.


Do you mind sending me your detailed OC settings via PM? My 4930K absolutely refuses to do 4.8GHz regardless of voltage and I've been wanting to mess around with straps but don't really have any experience (have always liked to keep it at 100 BCLK since I learned OCing on a 2600K). Thanks!


----------



## Joa3d43

...will do - but keep in mind I'm just learning about this chip and strap 166 myself (only day 2)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Thanks and I understand. Would just basically give me a starting point.


----------



## lilchronic

im jealous


----------



## Joa3d43

*@ OP*

as I show up 3x times in the front table, you can take ut the 3770K result if you like


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Curious what that equation/formula is for seeing what timings/clocks are better? Also 1300 and 1305 what? Nanoseconds? MHz?


here's a latency calculator i made some time ago. Calculated values are nanoseconds. Enter frequency and CL value

cas timings - Copy.xls 16k .xls file

Need to get joad's trick to 2666 - will not boot! (may relax timings and see?)

*Joa3d43*, Hey bud - i'm curious, does the i7 49xx series have "machine-check-error" (also known as WHEA) activated like the 3770K and 4770K series?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> here's a latency calculator i made some time ago. Calculated values are nanoseconds. Enter frequency and CL value
> 
> cas timings - Copy.xls 16k .xls file
> 
> Need to get joad's trick to 2666 - will not boot! (may relax timings and see?)
> 
> *Joa3d43*, Hey bud - i'm curious, does the i7 49xx series have "machine-check-error" (also known as WHEA) activated like the 3770K and 4770K series?


Hey Jpm - ...still in the early 'BIOS setup' phase but once everything is locked in there and get serious about testing I'll definitely check that...did notice in control panel that it still needs additional Intel drivers (even though I thought I downloaded / installed them all - again, early days..)


----------



## Akadaka




----------



## Blameless

Blameless -- i7-3930k -- 4405MHz -- 1139










Current 24/7 stable settings.


----------



## chuy409

chuy -- AMD Phenom II X4 955 -- 4202MHz -- 422


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> *UPDATED*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> All submissions have been verified and added to the spreadsheet. The following submissions were incomplete, and will need to be updated to be added to the spreadsheet.
> 
> ZeVo: Missing CPU-Z main tab and memory tab in screenshot
> Emji: Missing CPU-Z main tab and memory tab in screenshot
> LaBestiaHumana: Missing CPU-Z main tab and memory tab in screenshot
> Your score looks like it is comparable to the other i5 scores that have been submitted. It is hard to say for sure if your score is "normal", because the sample size of the i5 scores is fairly small.


Sorry about that, hehe.

Updated mine:

ZeVo -- 3570k -- 4.5GHz -- 621


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


DarthMuse: Missing CPU-Z memory tab in screenshot
Blameless: Missing CPU-Z memory tab in screenshot


----------



## Themisseble

Okay

1 thing to ask...
How can i turn in Cinebencr R15 FX 6300 4,5Ghz as a real six core proc..

Is there any posibilty? To make 1 module as a 1 core?

1Core = module (2cores)
2 Cores = Module (4cores)
3 Cores = Module (6 cores)
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/100583-analyzing-bulldozers-scaling-single-thread-performance

Thanks


----------



## Cyro999

FX6300 has three hardware modules inside it which give 6 logical threads

not sure what you're trying to do?

You can't *6 performance, because they share resources between two threads


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Missing CPU-Z memory tab in screenshot


MemTweakIt doesn't count even though it has twenty times the information?

That's pretty legalistic, but I suppose I was technically in error. I'll post a new screen in a bit.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> MemTweakIt doesn't count even though it has twenty times the information?
> 
> That's pretty legalistic, but I suppose I was technically in error. I'll post a new screen in a bit.


MemTweakIt is a very useful utility; I am just trying to keep the submissions consistent to avoid any issues. Thanks.


----------



## Akadaka

Last time was @stock anyway here's an OC @4.5GHz , 16GB 1600MHz Memory


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Here's an official run for my 4940K. Still about 30 points shy of my 3960X score at 5GHz but this was just 4747MHz so it is an impressive architecture IMO. Just wish she'd give me 4.9GHz...



I am still eyeing some quicker memory as these 1866MHz Patriots aren't really cutting it for me in the benches anymore. Probably going with some 2666MHz G.Skills even though I'd really prefer Corsair Dominator Platinum's just for the aesthetics. They're just so expensive...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Here's an official run for my 4940K. Still about 30 points shy of my 3960X score at 5GHz but this was just 4747MHz so it is an impressive architecture IMO. Just wish she'd give me 4.9GHz...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still eyeing some quicker memory as these 1866MHz Patriots aren't really cutting it for me in the benches anymore. Probably going with some 2666MHz G.Skills even though I'd really prefer Corsair Dominator Platinum's just for the aesthetics. They're just so expensive...


Is your 4940k a C0 or D0 stepping?









The C0s really take the voltage compared to D0s!


----------



## Blameless

Corrected submission:

Blameless -- Intel i7-3930k -- 4.404GHz -- 1142










Clean reboot and manually reduced spread spectrum to 0.01% (AUTO is 0.5%, and it cannot be disabled on my board with current firmware revisions). 24/7 stable settings.


----------



## carlhil2

Carlhil2--i7 4930K--4.534--1200

XSFE.JPG 304k .JPG file


----------



## Bruennis

Bruennis -- i7-3770K -- 4.7GHz -- 863, 172(Single Core)


----------



## Akadaka

30MB Cache on each Processor lol I can remember 256k level 2 cache...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Is your 4940k a C0 or D0 stepping?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The C0s really take the voltage compared to D0s!


Lol, makes me want to fire up the 920 again, it's been a while since I took it for a spin...


----------



## Akadaka

Mines a C2 the C1's take more voltage actually I don't even know does it?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Mines a C2 the C1's take more voltage actually I don't even know does it?


With sb-e the c1 was able to run higher VTT voltage without degrading as fast as c2, the c2 has the vt-d instruction for virtual machines that c1 didn't have.


----------



## Akadaka

Why was C1 able to run higher voltage?


----------



## FtW 420

I don't know what changes were made, the guys binning SB-E at the time of the revision change were overclocking the C1 chips & when the C2 came out they were running similar voltages at first, & were finding the new chips degraded very quickly at voltages the C1 were OK with.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Here's an official run for my 4940K. Still about 30 points shy of my 3960X score at 5GHz but this was just 4747MHz so it is an impressive architecture IMO. Just wish she'd give me 4.9GHz...
> 
> 
> 
> I am still eyeing some quicker memory as these 1866MHz Patriots aren't really cutting it for me in the benches anymore. Probably going with some 2666MHz G.Skills even though I'd really prefer Corsair Dominator Platinum's just for the aesthetics. They're just so expensive...


Forgot the data line, sorry!

*Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 4930K @ 4747MHz --- 4 x 4GB Patriot Viper Xtreme Quad channel @ 1885MHz (9-11-9-27-2)--- 1262*


----------



## Akadaka

Very odd usually it's the other way around newer revisions overclock better.


----------



## Cyro999

Vtt voltage is not vcore, it's not super important AFAIK


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Very odd usually it's the other way around newer revisions overclock better.


Handling voltage better and overclocking better, while related, are not the same thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Vtt voltage is not vcore, it's not super important AFAIK


Some clocks on some chips with some memory configurations need more VTT, and there is no way around this.

Once I push past 4.5GHz, I need to back off on my memory speed while using eight DIMMs, unless I want to use risky levels of VTT and VCCSA.


----------



## Cyro999

Ouchies then that seems pretty nasty.

Glad to see Haswell which can roll with 2666-3k 24/7 at high CPU oc's, at least for some people


----------



## carlhil2

Carlhil2 -- 4930k -- 4.545.2GHz -- 1221 ...


----------



## ugotd8

ugotd8 - 3930k -- 4.9GHz -- 1260


----------



## Kana-Maru

938 cb


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


Kana-Maru: Missing data line & CPU-Z memory tab in screenshot


----------



## Kana-Maru

I've actually got another benchmark score now.

957 cb, but I didn't save the memory tab on the benchmark screenshot when I finished. I guess I'll upload it later.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

GunnzAkimbo - 3930k -- 4.7GHz -- 1202



With some new stuff on the list before christmas break (D8000, decent 140mm X 3 radiator), im looking to get 4.8 - maybe 5Ghz IF the water cooling setup can handle it in our summer...


----------



## EliteReplay

Hi, when i run my cinebench open gl benchmark... my gpu usage is like 48% is that normal?

that way im just getting 73FPS

stock setting with sigh rig


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Hi, when i run my cinebench open gl benchmark... my gpu usage is like 48% is that normal?
> 
> that way im just getting 73FPS
> 
> stock setting with sigh rig


Mine fluctuates from 38 - 68% during the run:



Must be normal.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Mine fluctuates from 38 - 68% during the run:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be normal.


well man your pc is like 3times faster than mine lol... but it strage that u are getting that read as well


----------



## 636cc of fury

l0ud_sil3nc3 -- 4960X -- 5.504GHz -- 1482

http://imgur.com/khf6OUs


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> l0ud_sil3nc3 -- 4960X -- 5.504GHz -- 1482
> 
> http://imgur.com/khf6OUs


very nice is that on phase changer or ln2 ?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> very nice is that on phase changer or ln2 ?


LN2 @ full pot


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Beast run there man! I can't even get 4.8GHz stable enough for a run on my 4930K.







The performance is there but I miss the ability to do 5GHz on my 3960X...


----------



## glnn_23

glnn_23
4930k 4.75ghz 1249



4930k 4.8ghz 1268


----------



## Doug2507

Doug2507 - 4770k - 5.1Ghz - 1031 (4C8T)



Doug2507 - 4770k - 5.2Ghz - 208 (single core)



Both Win 7.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Over 1k points for a quad core is mighty impressive as far as I know. Nice chip you got there, is it delidded?


----------



## Cyro999

Your pics also seem broken to me Doug, they're really low res and can't read anything easily


----------



## Doug2507

Yep, delid. Can you not click/enlarge? i'll sort them out later.


----------



## Cyro999

Biggest size i can get is this:

http://cdn.overclock.net/7/76/76061b45_208cb_zpsf418436f.png

640x359 - 229760 pixels, if your screen is 1920x1080 then the image should be over 9x bigger


----------



## Akadaka

What voltage you running that on 5GHz? I cant see any of the stats either too small.


----------



## Doug2507

Sorted.









1.4v on the x51 and 1.43v on the x52 single.


----------



## szeged

Szeged --- i7 4770k --- 4.8ghz --- 958



first time running this bench since i dont usually bench cpus after getting them stable







idk whats a good score or not for multi core or single core lol.


----------



## glnn_23

Remembered the memory tab this time

glnn_23---i7 4930k---4.816ghz---1269



Also tried CB15 with a higher base clock

glnn_23--i7 4930k---4.8ghz---1261


----------



## NapalmV5

NapalmV5 -- Xeon E5-2687W-V2 x 2 -- 3.7GHz -- 2588


----------



## szeged

Szeged --- i7 4770k --- 4.8ghz --- 973


----------



## error-id10t

Man, I've dropped off the list so just to get back on it barely. I can get a better result in safe-mode but no monitoring tool works (cpu-z, hwinfo etc)?

error-id10t --- i7 4770k --- 4.7GHz --- 958


----------



## whyscotty

WHYSCOTTY - - - 4770k - - - 4.7ghz - - - 964

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/sx2u.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Doug2507

Doug2507 --- 4770K --- 5.1ghz --- 1047


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Man, I've dropped off the list so just to get back on it barely. I can get a better result in safe-mode but no monitoring tool works (cpu-z, hwinfo etc)?
> 
> *-snip-*


On Windows 7, you can pick up about 5 points by running the bench in real-time and killing explorer.exe before you start the bench. Not sure what effect it has in Windows 8.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Picture taken from my X58 benchmark topic.

L5639 @ 4.1Ghz = *965 cb*

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1754692/flags/LL

I will update more benchmarks when I overclock my CPU more. I haven't gotten around to benching the single core @ 4.4Ghz.


----------



## NapalmV5

update @ 112 bus

NapalmV5 -- Xeon E5-2687W-V2 x 2 -- 4.032GHz -- 2822


----------



## Akadaka

That's pretty good score do those CPU's still game good?


----------



## Cyro999

As well as ivy bridge @4ghz does on almost any game i'd think


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> update @ 112 bus
> 
> NapalmV5 -- Xeon E5-2687W-V2 x 2 -- 4.032GHz -- 2822
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice score, that core voltage can't be correct though? I know my 2670's C0 shows something like 1.69V in CPU-Z.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> That's pretty good score do those CPU's still game good?


Pretty good? That score is unbelievable. That's more than twice my score with a 3930K at 4.8GHz.

Of course, we are talking about $3700 USD for just the pair of CPUs.


----------



## Akadaka

I'm talking about the Xeon L5639..


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> That's pretty good score do those CPU's still game good?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> I'm talking about the Xeon L5639..


Thanks. Yeah they do pretty good. Smooth. Especially if the game utilizes all of the cores. Overclocking these to 3.8Ghz - 4.0Ghz will definitely be much better for gaming. After overclocking I gained quite a bit. I'll have to check single card usage as well. Obviously, depending on the game results will be different . I gained a extra 10fps on my Tomb Raider benchmark test. My benchmark test were better in Metro: LL. At the moment I'm running GTX 670 SLI. I'm looking to upgrade to a 7990 sooner or later. Otherwise I might wait a little while longer. BF4 seems to benefit from this Xeon clocked at around 4Ghz.

If you want to check out my benchmark topic you can check here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1442498/x58-in-2013-was-thinking-about-upgrading-to-x79-or-haswell-comparison

I'll be upgrading gaming soon. I've been pretty busy lately. Traveling because of the Holidays etc.


----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> That's pretty good score do those CPU's still game good?


thanks yes most games good but tomb raider/portal2/witcher2/just cause 2 no worky because of cpu2 - also dependent of the video card just cause 2 works on 580 but not on 290
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Nice score, that core voltage can't be correct though? I know my 2670's C0 shows something like 1.69V in CPU-Z.


thanks no the voltage is all over the place at cpuz - 0.010-1.8


----------



## NapalmV5

update @ 114 bus

NapalmV5 -- Xeon E5-2687W-V2 x 2 -- 4.1GHz -- 2874


----------



## choocha

choocha -- 3930k -- 4888mhz -- 1244

0.88v-1.39v (offset +0,060v) ASUS P9X79 (bios 4502) Zalman CNPS12X + Coollaboratory Liquid Pro
4 x 8Gb Corsair Vengeance CMZ32GX3M4X1600C10 @1941 (10-12-11-27-1T) 1.5v
Zotac GTX680 4Gb @ 1137/6008MHz (GeForce 331.82 WHQL) 0.98v-1.17v


----------



## matta85

matta85 - i5 3570k @ 4.6GHz (delidded) - 632cb



GPU: 780 Classy 1270/1750


----------



## jason387

Is this worth a place here at all?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

LaBestiaHumana - 4930K @ 4.5ghz, air cooled. - 1203cb


----------



## Akadaka

Nice man real high voltage though you got overclocking insurance?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Nice man real high voltage though you got overclocking insurance?


Yep. I trying to run 47, no go. backed down to 46 it was working fine on p95, but it crashed half way through cinebench. backed to 45 while keeping high voltage lol
I did get the intel tuning program when I bought my chip.


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*

Quote:
Originally Posted by *jason387* 

Is this worth a place here at all?

*-snip-*

All valid entries get added to the main chart, but only the top 30 are listed in the first chart.

In order for your score to be added to the chart your submission needs to follow the requirements in the OP (data line, screenshot with CPU-Z, etc.).


----------



## Akadaka

DarthMuse CPU 4.4GHz CB Score 1141

I got a new score funny enough it was 100MHz slower but beat my previous 4.5GHz score.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Nice score DarthMuse. Upgraded my older CPU by the way. Here are my results at 4.8Ghz - 1600Mhz with my latest and greatest Xeon.

*1109 cb*



I've hit 5Ghz and had it running, but I didn't want to pump all of the voltages into the CPU. I was thinking about getting some faster RAM, but 1600Mhz will do right now. On the old X58 platform RAM and latency makes a big difference for benchmarking [due to the architecture]


----------



## Joa3d43

update please: *Joa3d43 - 3970X - 5.125 GHz - CB score -1342*

...as compared to my previous 3970X posting, turned down 2666 mem to 2333 but w/much tighter timings...


----------



## Akadaka

Oh nice man how much did you pay for it? now you got a beast CPU it would better on Windows 8.1 too it uses memory smarter more efficient : )


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Oh nice man how much did you pay for it? now you got a beast CPU it would better on Windows 8.1 too it uses memory smarter more efficient : )


I paid about $200 free shipping. Not bad at all for a very nice upgrade. I only paid $70 for my L5639 which was very nice as well. I'm going to be posting a topic on the Intel board and on this board [benchmark] with comparisons between the two. I might also add my i7-960 results as well. I hit 4Ghz with my X5660 with only 1.21vCore [stable] and everything was on AUTO. That's only 0.03 voltage increase from the stock [2.8Ghz] max voltage on auto. That's pretty damn good. I'm running 4.6Ghz @ 1.36vCore which is safe enough for me, but I just stick with 4Ghz or 4.2Ghz for gaming and streaming.

I'll have to see about using Windows 8. I'm still loving Windows 7. I'm one of those "if it's not broke, don't fix it" kinda guys. I have read about lower CPU temperatures etc. I've also heard some pretty bad things as well. I'll see about Windows 8 eventually.


----------



## Akadaka

Windows 8.1 is real good it's same as Windows 7 to me but with more stuff also I have never had a blue screen or a crash since I switched over at the launch of 8.1 I wanted to try something new cause I was bored 7.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Oh nice man how much did you pay for it? now you got a beast CPU it would better on Windows 8.1 too it uses memory smarter more efficient : )


...not sure if you were referring to my post (3970X, CB 1342), but thanks ! CPU is just store-bought...I find both with this and my 4960X that it is very worthwhile to check different BIOS, at least with Asus RIVE...3970X seems to prefer BIOS 4206, while 4960X seems to prefer the latest (4503, 4701)


----------



## Doug2507

What board you running the 4960 on Joa? Manage to get a BE under it?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> What board you running the 4960 on Joa? Manage to get a BE under it?


Teasing him now, he's been waiting for that BE to come in & it's running late...


----------



## Akadaka

You have the i7 990X/3930K/3770K/4770K where the hell is your 4960X??? you FAIL! LOL


----------



## Akadaka

What does it take for your chip to do @4.2GHz?


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Teasing him now, he's been waiting for that BE to come in & it's running late...


Oops.....









In all seriousness i never knew. In the same boat myself...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> You have the i7 990X/3930K/3770K/4770K where the hell is your 4960X??? you FAIL! LOL


Teasing me now, I want an ivy-e very much, but monies right now...


----------



## Causality1978

intel i7 3930K 5000mhz ,2400mhz ddr3 kingston hyper x,

1277 -CPU


----------



## Akadaka

You Forgot the CPU-Z CPU and Memory Tabs you may as well re-edit your Post because tictoc will be on to you.


----------



## davidelite10

Sent in a form I'll screen shot later when I get home from work, the scores I sent were at 4.5ghz, currently at 4.6ghz so I might need to update the score


----------



## Akadaka

Was not talking to you lol.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Was not talking to you lol.


Use the quote button.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Oops.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness i never knew. In the same boat myself...


No problem







- just the (by now) usual horror stories about RIVE BE promised delivery...was triple-confirmed for Wednesday last week, then Thursday, then Friday, then this week's Monday, Tuesday,etc...you get the picture









Both the 4960x and the 3970x run fine in the ""standard"" RIVE, and both actually do strap167 which is great, other than it gets you into some exotic memory speeds....I pulled the 4960x out and put the 3970x in...and while I can reverse it, LGA 2011 scares me a bit re all those pins and a big, heavy CPU you just kind of plump in there...4960x is getting a rest (most likely) until that RIVE BE arrives, which is ???


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Was not talking to you lol.


Where you talking to me Darth? If so I'll just post the entire screen shot then. I believe I had the memory tab opened.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Windows 8.1 is real good it's same as Windows 7 to me but with more stuff also I have never had a blue screen or a crash since I switched over at the launch of 8.1 I wanted to try something new cause I was bored 7.


I haven't tried 8.1, with win 8 I also found they could be close, but win 7 still did just a bit better in everything except 3dmark firestrike & firestrike extreme.

The main issue with win 8 is validity, when they removed the real time clock to make it mobile compatible they pretty much broke it as a benching OS, it has been banned for use with most benchmarks at hwbot since it is far too easy to cheat. Futuremark is the only company that has implemented a time check to combat the issue so far.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Use the quote button.


Wow I've been using the reply button whole time they make it so complicated by having a reply button to everyone's name for the thread...


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - just the (by now) usual horror stories about RIVE BE promised delivery...was triple-confirmed for Wednesday last week, then Thursday, then Friday, then this week's Monday, Tuesday,etc...you get the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the 4960x and the 3970x run fine in the ""standard"" RIVE, and both actually do strap167 which is great, other than it gets you into some exotic memory speeds....I pulled the 4960x out and put the 3970x in...and while I can reverse it, LGA 2011 scares me a bit re all those pins and a big, heavy CPU you just kind of plump in there...4960x is getting a rest (most likely) until that RIVE BE arrives, which is ???


Only ordered mine the other day but spoke to the supplier and the chances of having one put through the front door in January are good apparently. Think a few suppliers are getting more in at the start of the year, or that's the promise they've been given anyway! Feel for all those that have had an eternal wait for one. Also think it's a bit ridiculous the price being asked on the well known site!

How are you finding the 49 compared to the 39? Without checking your sub's i'm assuming the 39 clocks higher? Comparable on 3D? Got a handful of 4960x and a couple of 4930's to try when the BE turns up, just crossing my fingers there'll be a 4.8+ in there somewhere.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Only ordered mine the other day but spoke to the supplier and the chances of having one put through the front door in January are good apparently. Think a few suppliers are getting more in at the start of the year, or that's the promise they've been given anyway! Feel for all those that have had an eternal wait for one. Also think it's a bit ridiculous the price being asked on the well known site!
> 
> How are you finding the 49 compared to the 39? Without checking your sub's i'm assuming the 39 clocks higher? Comparable on 3D? Got a handful of 4960x and a couple of 4930's to try when the BE turns up, just crossing my fingers there'll be a 4.8+ in there somewhere.


Yep you really need a new PC that 4770K is slow...


----------



## Causality1978

I forgot about this time turned on cpu-z .....









I will wait for the cold weather and try to re-record the I dare to of my 3930K 1350 maybe 1400 points..


----------



## davidelite10

Here's the cinebench.

i7-4770k(4.6ghz)
4 cores, 8 threads
32gbs ram 2400mhz cl11


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Only ordered mine the other day but spoke to the supplier and the chances of having one put through the front door in January are good apparently. Think a few suppliers are getting more in at the start of the year, or that's the promise they've been given anyway! Feel for all those that have had an eternal wait for one. Also think it's a bit ridiculous the price being asked on the well known site!
> 
> How are you finding the 49 compared to the 39? Without checking your sub's i'm assuming the 39 clocks higher? Comparable on 3D? Got a handful of 4960x and a couple of 4930's to try when the BE turns up, just crossing my fingers there'll be a 4.8+ in there somewhere.


I spoke with some of the more senior folks in the org we buy from, and realistically, mid-January seems more like it for RIVE BE, what with the Christmas break and all that. However, I may be able to try out an ES version before then...main thing is that I just want to finish my (somewhat interconnected) systems, and with a major piece not being permanent (ie ES), that's a bit of a problem.

The 39xx and 49xx are very close - not in clock (5.25G vs 5G stable) but in 3d performance, though I have had far more time w/39xx than 49xx (due to the mobo issue above). Generally speaking, a 39xx needs to run about 150 - 250 MHz faster than a 49xx to match it in performance (depending on bench)...and as many others already reported, for 49xx, temp and VCCSA control are the major determining factors of speed.

...in the long run, I expect the 49xx to get the edge though..the 39xx IMC is fantastic for its generation, but the 49xx has already shown a stable IMC at DDR3 2800...once I have the second X79 mobo, I won't have to choose between them though ultimately, one will have 'to go to part-time work' in a VM


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> 
> Here's the cinebench.
> 
> i7-4770k(4.6ghz)
> 4 cores, 8 threads
> 32gbs ram 2400mhz cl11


I got 54 points higher @4.6 (you'd need to be clocked at ~4876mhz at this rate to match that) were you using realtime priority? Score can be hurt quite badly if you're not and have other processes running


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I got 54 points higher @4.6 (you'd need to be clocked at ~4876mhz at this rate to match that) were you using realtime priority? Score can be hurt quite badly if you're not and have other processes running


If you look at the taskbar I had a lot of stuff running I'll do it again when I delid this or next weekend.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> If you look at the taskbar I had a lot of stuff running I'll do it again when I delid this or next weekend.


You'll get another nice little bump increasing uncore.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> You'll get another nice little bump increasing uncore.


It was very small for me, when running realtime priority i've been unable to even find a consistent gain from increasing uncore - sometimes i'll run cinebench 15 times, and then it'll start giving me a higher number etc 950 - and then i can lower uncore to 34x or 40x and it'll stay at 950, while before i got 945 ten runs in a row at 44x uncore - etc. RAM gave a boost, though


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> You'll get another nice little bump increasing uncore.


That's true I was getting unstable anything above 4.0 so when I can get the delid situation on lockdown with temps I'll be able to push more volts.


----------



## DooRules

DooRules --- 3960x @ 5.2 13.44


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.32MHz -- 1382:*


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

New case and Loop doing a very stable 4.8Ghz. I would like to have 5GHz but it doesn't even like 4.9 with 1.5V in bios.
Need some 2400Mhz RAM. It's on the list...

GunnzAkimbo - 3930K - 4800 - 1237 - Windows 8.1 x64

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/uz43.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> New case and Loop doing a very stable 4.8Ghz. I would like to have 5GHz but it doesn't even like 4.9 with 1.5V in bios.
> Need some 2400Mhz RAM. It's on the list...
> 
> GunnzAkimbo - 3930K - 4800 - 1237 - Windows 8.1 x64
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/uz43.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Good to see people using Windows 8.1 I'm seeing more and more people everyday it seems on this forum with it.


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@Kana-Maru - CPU-Z Memory tab not in screenshot
@Causality1978 - CPU-Z CPU and Memory tabs not in screenshot
@DooRules - CPU-Z Memory tab not in screenshot
@cssorkinman - Need to post in thread with data line and screenshot per the instructions in the OP


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Good to see people using Windows 8.1 I'm seeing more and more people everyday it seems on this forum with it.


I wouldn't call it a half baked OS, but it is very good with memory management and multi tasking.

Had some strange ass things happen with, it didn't boot after being put into sleep mode. Eventually got it booted with the DVD fix ups.
Also you have to install the intel chipset drivers with the -OVERALL flag.


----------



## FtW 420

My only issue with windows 8 is MS removed the real time clock to make it more mobile compatible, so it is pretty much broken for valid benchmarking.

Here is a legit score for a 4670k at 4.5Ghz, 689 points


A legit score for the same cpu at 4.7Ghz, 725 points


This was run at 4.5Ghz, exact same settings as the legit 4.5ghz run, 728 points. This isn't possible in other OSes that have the real time clock, there is no way to see if win 8 scores are actually valid.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

In task manager, it doesn't show the proper CPU speed.
Right now it's showing 7.11Ghz for my cpu speed








But it IS very very good at multi tasking, HEAPS better than win7 x64 so i'm sticking with it.


----------



## Doug2507

Doug2507 -- 4960x @4.8MHz -- 1296:


----------



## M3TAl

Coming for Mad Pistol! Going to try and beat him with lower clock speed if possible. Got my custom loop up and running, temps are amazing, but I'm already running 1.55V full load for 4.84 GHz "stable" (10 IBT runs and few hours of BF4 no problems). This is on Windows 8 this time, going to run same settings on Windows 7 see if score is any different.

M3TAl -- FX-8350 -- 4.84 GHz -- 777



Edit: Windows 7 scored higher... That might be because my Windows 8 has a lot more running in the background. I just use Windows 7 for testing OC's and very occasional benches.

Ended up tying Mad Pistol with a lower clock too







.

M3TAl -- FX-8350 -- 4.84 GHz -- 782


----------



## cssorkinman

cssorkinman FX-8350 5.1 ghz 803


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman FX-8350 5.1 ghz 803


What's the stock score of the FX 8350?


----------



## M3TAl

Stock as in 4 GHz with 4.2 turbo (or is it 4.4? can't remember)? There's reviews with some scores in the old CIenbench but the score will be higher if you tweak the memory, run real time priority, and disable bunch of processes/services.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman FX-8350 5.1 ghz 803


1.596 vcore? Dang is that really what's needed for 5.1 Ghz (my chip probably takes same or more for that clock, this chip seems average)? Haven't you posted some results at 5.3 GHz+ with that 8350? What kind of insane voltage are you running for that? Has the chip degraded at all? And those must be some tough VRM's, or maybe you blow some serious air right at them







.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Stock as in 4 GHz with 4.2 turbo (or is it 4.4? can't remember)? There's reviews with some scores in the old CIenbench but the score will be higher if you tweak the memory, run real time priority, and disable bunch of processes/services.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman FX-8350 5.1 ghz 803
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.596 vcore? Dang is that really what's needed for 5.1 Ghz (my chip probably takes same or more for that clock, this chip seems average)? Haven't you posted some results at 5.3 GHz+ with that 8350? What kind of insane voltage are you running for that? Has the chip degraded at all? And those must be some tough VRM's, or maybe you blow some serious air right at them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I have a couple of 8350's and yes it takes about that much voltage for that chip on my CHV-Z . I've ran cinebench 11.5 at 5.4 ghz on my 990fxa Gd-80 rig, running a setting of 1.72 volts =1.64 volts at load- also ran wprime at 5.525 ghz with the same rig. Those were on a H-100 in chillly ambients . Always make sure you have good airflow over the vrm's,I'm about convinced you'd kill a board before you'd kill one of these chips( as long as core temps are fairly well controlled). I've had no hint of degradation in any of the Visheras I have. A word of caution though, at those volts and speeds, they gobble power and your psu has got to be up to the task.
http://hwbot.org/submission/2345397_cssorkinmanocn_cinebench_r11.5_fx_8350_9.17_points








I have a 9370 also and it seems to hit those clocks with less voltage, but im still trying squeeze more out of it. http://hwbot.org/submission/2468811_


----------



## M3TAl

Okay serious question. How effective is a waterblock for mosfets compared to just blasting air at VRM heatsink? I also have the 11w/mk Fujipoly pad on my VRM heatsink which could be used on the waterblock as well.

I've been seriously considering a mosfet block (in fact I already bought two used fittings for it lol), the Enzotech WMST-88 is a perfect fit for UD3's. I want to attempt 5 Ghz for 24/7 gaming etc... I know it really has little to no effect in performance at this point... it's just kind of a personal conquest/goal if you know what I mean...

I wouldn't run any crazy 5 GHz+ clocks 24/7 obviously. Maybe just maybe to try for some benches which I rarely bench, maybe I'll start benching more who knows. Currently my chip takes 1.552 full load vcore for 4.84 Ghz (10 runs IBT AVX, hours of BF4, Cinebench, Firestrike, no problems yet) Do you think this chip is capable doing 5 GHz with ~1.6V? Maybe it's the board holding me back but I'm not changing boards...

I've just got my first loop up and running few days ago, haven't updated rig details. 720mm of rad, 2x XT45's and 1x ST30, on just the CPU and GPU. So I've got quite the cooling capacity I think as far as CPU temps goes. Still thinking if a mosfet block is worth it?

Oh and my PSU is only 650W, 552W on 12V rail. Hopefully it can handle a single 7870 XT at 1100-1200/1500 and possible 5 GHz 8350. Also hopefully it could potentially handle crazy volts/clocks for possible bench runs.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Here's my Submission, sorry it's a bit cramped, i never originally had my OCN name on it so i needed to do a little moving about.



I'm planning for a better run at some point but keeping the temps down is the hard part


----------



## M3TAl

Low score for such a high clock. Are you closing unnecessary + background processes and using real time priority?

Great voltage for that clock though. Wish mine could do that.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Low score for such a high clock. Are you closing unnecessary + background processes and using real time priority?
> 
> Great voltage for that clock though. Wish mine could do that.


No and No, i did this as a bench for a friend who was upgrading from a Thuban and wanted to see what the 8350 could do, He went for a 4770k instead









And it's fine for that but at 5050Mhz i need 1.56 and for 5191 MHz i need a full 1.62v (Not stable), once you go past 4.8 with these chips you hit a volt wall it seems.

I'll do a proper Cinebench run when the ambient temps here go down, sitting around 35c here for the next week or two


----------



## M3TAl

Trust me, I'm very familiar with this volt wall. My 8320 crapped out at 4.55-4.6 GHz. This 8350 somewhere around 4.8 GHz.


----------



## szeged

Szeged --- i7 4930k --- 4.9ghz ---1314


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Szeged --- i7 4930k --- 4.9ghz ---1314


Thats a golden 4930K!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Thats a golden 4930K!


been meaning to push it to 5.2 if i can, but ive been messing around with the gpus too much


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> been meaning to push it to 5.2 if i can, but ive been messing around with the gpus too much


Seems you have a case of too many toys and not enough time eh?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> been meaning to push it to 5.2 if i can, but ive been messing around with the gpus too much


Get what you can out of it. you're only at 1.4V

I can't get a stable 4.6


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Seems you have a case of too many toys and not enough time eh?


it appears so








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Get what you can out of it. you're only at 1.4V


ill definitely push it in a few hours after i wear off some of this christmas turkey


----------



## Doug2507

Doug2507 --- i7 4930k --- 4.8ghz ---1281


----------



## szeged

nice run doug, crazy volts for that clock speed


----------



## Doug2507

Yeah, not too shabby! Can't remember if that was XTU stable or not. Any idea what you needed for 4.8?

Edit - submitted wrong one, did the 4960x yesterday! (previous page)


----------



## szeged

i dont remember 4.8 lol, i started at 5.0 with 1.4 and worked my way down till it was 100% stable, which happened to be 4.9 lol.

edit - actually i think i started at 4.8 with 1.4 and found it was stable, so i put in 5.0 with 1.4 and found i needed just a tad bit more, so tried 4.9 with 1.4 and stuck with that for now.


----------



## Doug2507

lol, it's a hard life eh&#8230;


----------



## szeged

lol


----------



## lilchronic

3770k @ 5ghz


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Oh wow. I have the top AMD single core score?

Guess I better work on the Multi-core now


----------



## M3TAl

I didn't test single core with my new scores but you do have quite the clock.

Happy new year from central standard time!

PS:I'm drunk lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I didn't test single core with my new scores but you do have quite the clock.
> 
> Happy new year from central standard time!
> 
> PS:I'm drunk lol


And a Happy New Year to you as well !!









I'd love to see some more AMD scores in here though so go for it!!


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*

Happy New Year!!


----------



## Joa3d43

...for next update > a 'hangover run', beats jumping into the cold ocean...Happy 2014 everyone









Joa3d43 - 3970X @ 5207MHz - Cinebench R15 score 1351


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 3770k @ 5ghz


...nice ! ...and looks like you still got some room on the RAM timings


----------



## ksmb

CPU: 651 CB

OPEN GL: 131.82 FPS .(Very nice open gl scores....my Zotac (stock) gtx 770 is a beast









[email protected] (auto voltage), water cooled........4x2GB Ram.........Zotac gtx770..........120GB SSD..........


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

With the new Rampage IV Black,

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.35GHz -- 1386:*


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> With the new Rampage IV Black,
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.35GHz -- 1386:*


...very nice ! And you answered your own question about the RIVE Black doing (at least) 5.3 GHz


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...very nice ! And you answered your own question about the RIVE Black doing (at least) 5.3 GHz


Thanks.









Not really anything different between the RIVE and RIV BE when it's comes to overclocking SB-E anyways. I might be going 4960x next, so having the Black might help there.

The 3970x and RIVE can go to my kids machine.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> And a Happy New Year to you as well !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see some more AMD scores in here though so go for it!!


I'll keep trying to get higher. Haven't tried anything over 4.84 GHz because it's not IBT stable but it'll probably still be bench stable at higher clocks.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really anything different between the RIVE and RIV BE when it's comes to overclocking SB-E anyways. I might be going 4960x next, so having the Black might help there.
> 
> The 3970x and RIVE can go to my kids machine.


I look forward to the RIVE BE as I sit on more LG2011 CPUs than mobos...but had my 4960X in the standard RIVE...it definitively needed BIOS 4502 or higher, whereby SB-Es do worse with anything over BIOS 4206, but w/either in the correct BIOS, they're still both great performers...

Your kids machine is going to be very popular !! Then again, it gets them off your new primary machine


----------



## M3TAl

Tied cssorkinman's 5.117 GHz score at 4.95 GHz. Surprised this thing is still bench stable at this clock with same voltage I use for 4.84 GHz. Will keep trying to push it higher. Got massive amount of air blowing right at VRM's so it should be good. Even the back of the board where mosfets are is cold to the touch. Normally it's hotter than the heatsink and burns finger in half a second.

Rad fans are at ~975 RPM. Core hit max temp of 49.4C after running Cinebench at least 10+ times. Definitely got some room left to push for more.

M3TAl -- FX-8350 -- 4.95 GHz -- 803 -- 119 (single core)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Tied cssorkinman's 5.117 GHz score at 4.95 GHz. Surprised this thing is still bench stable at this clock with same voltage I use for 4.84 GHz. Will keep trying to push it higher. Got massive amount of air blowing right at VRM's so it should be good. Even the back of the board where mosfets are is cold to the touch. Normally it's hotter than the heatsink and burns finger in half a second.
> 
> Rad fans are at ~975 RPM. Core hit max temp of 49.4C after running Cinebench at least 10+ times. Definitely got some room left to push for more.
> 
> M3TAl -- FX-8350 -- 4.95 GHz -- 803 -- 119 (single core)










Nice One!!

Keep pushing, if your temps are holding then take it a little further


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> With the new Rampage IV Black,
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.35GHz -- 1386:*


V.nice.


----------



## M3TAl

Couldn't get any higher than this with current vcore. It'll do for now. Time to find out if it will play BF4 at 5.04 GHz 1.53-1.56 V.

M3TAl -- FX-8350 -- 5.062.5 GHz -- 819 -- 121 (single core)


----------



## Doug2507

Doug2507 --- i7 4960x --- 4.9ghz ---1322


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- 4930K @ 4900 -- 1318


----------



## Durvelle27

Durvelle27 -- 8350 @ 5.317GHz -- 839


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- 4930K @ 4900 -- 1318


That's another golden 4930K


----------



## Doug2507

What's the real vcore on that one?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Durvelle27 -- 8350 @ 5.317GHz -- 839


Don't think I'll be beating that anytime soon.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Don't think I'll be beating that anytime soon.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> That's another golden 4930K


Thanks Bud! Seems like a reasonable one. just did a 1321 (by going fixed vs offset @ 4.9). Needs ~1.51 for 5.0.
I think the recent batches are better than the launch batch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> What's the real vcore on that one?


Real as in measured with a DMM? Offset OC, 1.504V actual under 100% load. MaxT = 80C (small FFT in p95)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks Bud! Seems like a reasonable one. just did a 1321 (by going fixed vs offset @ 4.9). Needs ~1.51 for 5.0.
> I think the recent batches are better than the launch batch.
> Real as in measured with a DMM? Offset OC, 1.504V actual under 100% load. MaxT = 80C (small FFT in p95)


I know, Szeged also got a good chip. I might just Sell mine for and try my luck with another one. Where did you buy yours?

Can you run benchmarks at 5.0?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*


Do you know how much affect cpu-nb has on score? Like 2400 vs 2800 MHz?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Do you know how much affect cpu-nb has on score? Like 2400 vs 2800 MHz?


Hmmm idk haven't tested that in this bench


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Durvelle27 -- 8350 @ 5.317GHz -- 839


That's impressive, and 0 degrees? did you set your loop up outside?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's impressive, and 0 degrees? did you set your loop up outside?


Yep with ambients at -6°C


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Yep with ambients at -6°C


Yep, that would do it









Nice run bud


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep, that would do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice run bud


Thx

This is the run I'm most proud of


----------



## M3TAl

I haven't pushed voltage past 1.56, not sure how high this chip will go. Waiting on mosfet waterblock, should be here Wednesday. Maybe I'll see after that if 5.2 GHz is possible.

Or maybe I'll open the window on Monday when it's cold and see what happens.


----------



## cssorkinman

cssorkinman FX-9370 5193mhz 835 multi 125 single
70 F ambients


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I know, Szeged also got a good chip. I might just Sell mine for and try my luck with another one. Where did you buy yours?
> Can you run benchmarks at 5.0?


Haven't tried 5.0. (haven't needed it yet







)

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0.5/2+gpu

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0.5/2+gpu

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu


----------



## FtW 420

FtW 420 - [email protected] - 1420

score seemed appropriate


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> FtW 420 - [email protected] - 1420
> 
> score seemed appropriate


Dude, that's a sick score.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> FtW 420 - [email protected] - 1420
> score seemed appropriate


that's an amazing CPU (and Pilot !)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> FtW 420 - [email protected] - 1420
> 
> score seemed appropriate


I'd stand pat with that cpu, no need to rush out and get an IVY-E!


----------



## FtW 420

Thanks guys!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I'd stand pat with that cpu, no need to rush out and get an IVY-E!


I still must have one, I did get to play with one in Taiwan for a couple hours, the cinebench 11.5 score was well over 17 & I didn't get as far as working on memory clocks..


----------



## Mikecdm

Some good ol' amd

Mikecdm -- FX8350 @ 7.13ghz -- 1139


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Some good ol' amd
> 
> Mikecdm -- FX8350 @ 7.13ghz -- 1139


Is nice!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Some good ol' amd
> 
> Mikecdm -- FX8350 @ 7.13ghz -- 1139


Nice job - silver cup on the bot


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 1321


----------



## M3TAl

Had to try. 16-17C ambients.

M3TAl -- FX-8350 -- 5.22 GHz -- 843 -- 126 (single core)



M3TAl -- FX-8350 -- 5.242 GHz -- 848 -- 126 (single core)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to try. 16-17C ambients.
> 
> M3TAl -- FX-8350 -- 5.22 GHz -- 843 -- 126 (single core)
> 
> 
> 
> M3TAl -- FX-8350 -- 5.242 GHz -- 848 -- 126 (single core)


Cold air is like magic with the FX







good job


----------



## M3TAl

VRM's seemed fine. Got a thermal probe on the back of the board where mosfets are, hit 74C. So could definitely give it some more volts and keep pushing the clock. With the highest H2O score currently I'll just wait for someone to beat it. Ya there's higher H2O scores on HwBot but I'm only trying to compete with people here in this thread.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> VRM's seemed fine. Got a thermal probe on the back of the board where mosfets are, hit 74C. So could definitely give it some more volts and keep pushing the clock. With the highest H2O score currently I'll just wait for someone to beat it. Ya there's higher H2O scores on HwBot but I'm only trying to compete with people here in this thread.


No fair


----------



## M3TAl

It's so nice finally having custom loop than can handle the heat


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Some good ol' amd
> 
> Mikecdm -- FX8350 @ 7.13ghz -- 1139


Wow 7GHz and it struggles vs 3930K OC. intel single core performance must be threw the roof.


----------



## M3TAl

Don't forget the difference in instruction sets, and yes well all know Intel is faster.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Don't forget the difference in instruction sets, and yes well all know Intel is faster.


I know I was just trolling : )


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> It's so nice finally having custom loop than can handle the heat


Its ok i have a 5.5GHz run coming


----------



## M3TAl

Uh oh. I better start preparing


----------



## cssorkinman

cssorkinman FX-9370 5.3ghz 853


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman FX-8350 5.3ghz 853


Says 9370


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman FX-8350 5.3ghz 853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says 9370
Click to expand...

It sure did, sorry . Thanks for pointing it out to me


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It sure did, sorry . Thanks for pointing it out to me


----------



## M3TAl

How's that 9370 clock compared to your 8350's (think you said you have more than one)?.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> How's that 9370 clock compared to your 8350's (think you said you have more than one)?.


It's a little better than the 8350's but it makes a lot more heat at the same speed/voltage/load than they do .
I've validated it at 5740 mhz on all 8 cores , and had it running 5.8 ghz but didn't get the validation. All on H2o.
The biggest difference I have seen is that it takes much less voltage to pass prime at high clocks than the 8350's do.( 5ghz @1.51 volts 1.41volts at 4.7ghz.)


----------



## M3TAl

Interesting, more heat at same voltage. Wonder why that is? How much less voltage are we talking? So say an 8350 takes 1.55 V for 5 GHz whats the 9370 take? I assume the temps are a little better though since it takes less voltage.


----------



## M3TAl

Couldn't get Cinebench to finish past 5.3 GHz without failing with application error







. Vcore getting past 1.7 V at full load and 67C on core. Even though its 28F outside right now the room doesn't want to go below 65F. Guess I won't be getting any higher scores, that's all she wrote.


----------



## szeged

doing some ram timing tweaking before upping the cpu core and running again

szeged --- i7 4930k @ 4.9 --- 1320



got 5.1 stable on this chip now, trying to get 5.2 to stay stable, frustrating the hell out of me.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Couldn't get Cinebench to finish past 5.3 GHz without failing with application error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Vcore getting past 1.7 V at full load and 67C on core. Even though its 28F outside right now the room doesn't want to go below 65F. Guess I won't be getting any higher scores, that's all she wrote.


Bwahahahahahahaha









1.7v is a lot bud. My 8350 can get that with 1.55v


----------



## Mikecdm

gotta give that 8350 2v. It'll thank you for it later


----------



## JulioCesarSF

JulioCesarSF -- 4930k -- 4300 -- 1160


http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/2111/oc3b.png


----------



## M3TAl

15C ambient for this one. Dare not raise voltage any higher, back of mosfets hit 96C for a brief time, really scared me. Took LLC to Ultra high instead of Medium. That seemed to do the trick.

M3TAl -- FX-8350 -- 5.338 5.334 GHz -- 858 -- 128 (single core)



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Bwahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.7v is a lot bud. My 8350 can get that with 1.55v


Yes well this 8350 isn't exactly great. Neither is a UD3 for this kind of extreme clocks and voltages.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 15C ambient for this one. Dare not raise voltage any higher, back of mosfets hit 96C for a brief time, really scared me. Took LLC to Ultra high instead of Medium. That seemed to do the trick.
> 
> M3TAl -- FX-8350 -- 5.338 GHz -- 858 -- 128 (single core)


Your lucky bud









Windows 8.1 is really busting my chops


----------



## M3TAl

Oops, I put wrong clock on post, and submitted the wrong clock.


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*

There were some very nice scores in the latest round of updates, and there is finally an FX chip in the top 30.









The cold weather is definitely giving a boost to those of you who are willing to stick your rig outside or open a window. Maybe I should throw the old 1090t outside and see what it can do with ambient temps around -20°C.










@ksmb - CPU-Z CPU and Memory tabs not in screenshot
@danilon62 - - Need to post in thread with data line and screenshot per the instructions in the OP
@ST05 - - Need to post in thread with data line and screenshot per the instructions in the OP


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 -- i7 3970x -- 5.1GHz -- 1290
I may have to put my pc by the window to get a higher cpu clock..


----------



## lester007

lester007 -- i7 4930k -- 4.9GHz -- 1318


----------



## DooRules

DooRules--- i7 3960x @ 5.3--- 1358


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Dreamxtreme -- i7 4930k - 4600 -- 1224


----------



## hotrod717

hotrod717 4930k - 4.875 - 1312


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> DooRules--- i7 3960x @ 5.3--- 1358


nice !


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Awesome scores and so many with no Hwbot submissions







!!!!


----------



## DooRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> nice !


Thanks bud.
I believe that it is the same voltage I needed for my chip to hit 5.3 on the RIVE as well.


----------



## Overkill

Overkill -- AMD 1045T -- 4.05GHz -- 620


----------



## lester007

lester007 -- intel i7 4930k -- 5GHz -- 1344
Just update to my recent score


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> lester007 -- intel i7 4930k -- 5GHz -- 1344
> Just update to my recent score


Very nice, that's the first 5.0 4930k I've seen on Cinebench


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Very nice, that's the first 5.0 4930k I've seen on Cinebench


thanks , but i have to change bclk to be stable and voltage quite a big leap for 4.9-5ghz


----------



## Jumper118

hello, i'm new around here so just tell me if this is wrong.
jumper118
i5 [email protected] .25ghz
702cb


----------



## Cyro999

^Welcome! Your image seems really small to me, i can't read text (dunno why that is; try uploading to imgur, using [ img]link.png[/ img] tags, unchecking "import images" on OCN text box)


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> ^Welcome! Your image seems really small to me, i can't read text (dunno why that is; try uploading to imgur, using [ img]link.png[/ img] tags, unchecking "import images" on OCN text box)


is it better now? i think i got the360p version before


----------



## Cyro999

Yea!


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yea!


good i'll be able to post some of my other scores tomorrow


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> hello, i'm new around here so just tell me if this is wrong.
> jumper118
> i5 [email protected] .25ghz
> 702cb


Looks good to me for a i5.


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Looks good to me for a i5.


thanks







. i love sandybridge after coming from a bulldozzer. it runs much much cooler and my chip seems to oc very well too considering its only cooled by air, and its not even a big heatsink at that.


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic -- 3770k @ 5Ghz


----------



## yawa

7850K Kaveri @ 4.5Ghz


----------



## M3TAl

Was that score using real-time priority and closing as many things in task manager as possible?

I'm not saying you have to do that, just that it will better help us compare a lot of the other AMD scores. Most of us inched every point we could get with real-time priority and closing a bunch of background programs. Tweaking memory timings helped me gain 2-3 points too.

Edit: To help compare with these new Kaveri chips I disabled two modules and tried to match yawa's clock speed. Kept voltage at my 24/7 OC voltage. Real-time priority Windows 8.1 Pro.

Interesting that the single-thread score is worse, multi-thread is better for Kaveri


----------



## yawa

It's interesting to me as well, because in a few poorly multi -threaded games my 670 is performing better with Kaveri at 4.5 than my FX8350 at 4.9 ever did. So the bump is there, I just think it's so jimmied and patch worked that synthetics can't really see it.

I'll do a naked start at some point tonight and rebench.


----------



## Akadaka

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> 7850K Kaveri @ 4.5Ghz


I don't want to sound ignorant but why do people buy APU's is it for budget or just like a new toy?


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> 7850K Kaveri @ 4.5Ghz


Opps double post sorry hate when that happens.


----------



## yawa

I had all I ever needed from my FX8350 and I'll be damned if I'm sitting out a new architecture.

Truth is, I had some weird motivations on this.

One, this is kind of a charity project for my friend who now needs a computer for the next few years of school after both of hers massively failed on her right when she started taking a lot of online heavy courses. So I told her because I am simply bored with AM3+ at this point (I've been on the same socket for nearly 3 years if you count my original AM3 board), that by the end of February when my taxes come back I will simply go ahead an rebuild my rig with Kaveri and FM2+ at the center, with an r9 290 and the like, and as long as she can find the money for a cheapo case and an extra HDD (I'm begging her to get an SSD though since she really needs redundancy in case she blows it up again), I'll supply all of my old build parts to her and rebuild my sig rig to be a total overkill machine for her.

Two, this time last year you couldn't have talked me into getting an APU with Scarlett Johannson's Boobs. However after doing some reading on the benefits of Open CL and HSA, watching Mantle remove basically all CPU bottlenecks, watching AMD completely lock up the next 8 years of Console gaming (and therefore the way games are ported and made to PC as in the programming over the next 8 years will very likely favor AMD products), watching them blow our minds with Hawaii (and blow up my wallet with their stock price, as I had purchased a bunch of stock when they were like $2.00 a share a bit ago), and finally accepting that if AMD does get what they want with HSA adoption a $179 APU could potentially blow a $500 Intel 6 core still relying on traditional x86 instruction sets out of the water, I figured what the hell. I may as well embrace AMD's new mainstream socket, buy the best MOBO currently available (well in my eyes at the time anyway) and see if something higherend comes out down the road if this A10 7850K never gets any traction. At least I have PCI Express 3.0 and a much better IMC.

Really though, I just wanted a challenge again. I knew my 970 and FX8350 like the back of my hand. I knew what it could do. I've experienced 5.0 Ghz and 8 cores. I may as well try my hand at something weird an knew. Plus honestly the idea that a lot of the rumors are hinting that Kaveri might in fact be able to somehow crossfire, double up, or simply merge GPU cores down the road with a monster GFX card like an 290X down the road is just too enticing for me.

So far Kaveri is both less and more than I expected. More because in single threaded games I'm getting SOMETHING of an improvement over what I had. In other areas I'm watching my performance fall off a cliff however, but in the end, it's really not a bad chip. Certainly the first APU that has the potential to be appealing to us high end Enthusiasts if HSA takes over even half of the way AMD wants it to.

Good enough answer?

BTW Everying at 4.5 Ghz with every task I could imagine taken out of the equation and priority set to realtime.

383 Multi, 107 Single, Ratio 3.57x Absolutely fascinating my Multi-thread is better than yours with the same Single Core rank. This chip is effing weird.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> 
> I don't want to sound ignorant but why do people buy APU's is it for budget or just like a new toy?


Boy, that's a loaded question. The two reasons you listed are indeed two reasons why, but not the only two. There are perfectly viable situations for an APU that I'm not going to derail this thread with.


----------



## Hillguy

Hillguy -- Intel 3960X -- 5.25 Ghz -- 1357


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - - I7 - 4770k - @ - 4.8Ghz - - 971


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2436 *1372 CB*


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@yawa - CPU-Z Memory tab not in screenshot


----------



## cssorkinman

cssorkinman FX- 9370 5418 mhz 869 multi


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2436 *1372 CB*


1.672V...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2436 *1372 CB*


Madman needs pot!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Right. Thats it . im hitting the LN2 shop tomorrow


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 4770k @ 4.8Ghz / 2933Mhz mem - - *CB 979*


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1.672V...


1. Yeah its what i do LoL
2. I set my own limits
3. I go against da grain
4. I tell the hardware what to do not the other way around
Shes degraded a bit but still pulls [email protected] with ' reasonable volts ' and never seen any more than 1.18 on vtt and vscca .









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Madman needs pot!


Sorted and adjusted









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Right. Thats it . im hitting the LN2 shop tomorrow


I wish there is a drive thru LN2 shop . With all you need and get burbon and pizza too .


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2436 *1372 CB*


...what ? Only 1.672 volts for vCore ? Are you getting reasonable ? The irony is that your chip survives but your mobos keep on, ahem, 'moving on'


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...what ? Only 1.672 volts for vCore ? Are you getting reasonable ? The irony is that your chip survives but your mobos keep on, ahem, 'moving on'


Well i was till i did that LooL

*Correction :*

Now lets clear the air here ok









R4F / psu passed over cause of waterleak









The 2 RIVES well , they were rma replacement boards .

1 st one i got 6hrs out of it and M/B would not turn on at onboard switch or on case after shutdown

2nd one should have been tested before i took it . DOA . not turn on . Then desperate and vunerable i got Asus TUF board and wished i didnt .

But a country mile better than useless Giga UP4







. When i get my R4F back next week sometime , i will have a dedicated 2011 bench board with view to LN2/DICE


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 1. Yeah its what i do LoL
> 2. I set my own limits
> 3. I go against da grain
> *4. I tell the hardware what to do not the other way around*
> ...


I use to think the same about my wife !


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I use to think the same about my wife !


What changed your mind ? Was it the daily beatings ? In my case it was the non stop nagging that really baked my noodle


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> What changed your mind ? Was it the daily beatings ? In my case it was the non stop nagging that really baked my noodle


your's beats you too? We need a support group


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman FX- 9370 5418 mhz 869 multi
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Might have to go outside tomorrow and see if I can beat that score. Think the low is 31F with freezing rain. Thank goodness for garages


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman FX- 9370 5418 mhz 869 multi
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to go outside tomorrow and see if I can beat that score. Think the low is 31F with freezing rain. Thank goodness for garages
Click to expand...

I was heat limited with that run







(watercooling). I think I could do better by going with ram I could lower the CPU/NB volts on to help it run cooler. Not sure I'll have time to do it though.
The chip has validated at 5740 mhz but any load on it and it goes thermonuclear








Good luck


----------



## M3TAl

I'll be keeping a very, very close eye on mosfet temps using a probe on the back of the board. That's the only thing I'm really worried about. Think with below 40F ambient the core temp will be fine considering all the rad area I've got.


----------



## M3TAl

41F ambient







Raising FSB 1 MHz more for 5.439 GHz would cause Cinebench to crash with an application error every time.

M3TAl -- FX-8350 -- 5.4145 GHz -- 871 -- 130 (Single-Core)


----------



## Cyro999

Gz on 130!


----------



## cssorkinman

nvm to be continued lol


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*


Wrong cine version


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong cine version
Click to expand...

Or wrong thread, lol - old age will not be kind to me


----------



## error-id10t

Too many fast CPUs here so I figured I can get my single core run updated?

error-id10t -- 4770K -- 4847 -- 193


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> your's beats you too? We need a support group


Na she beat it before i could LooooL


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@BadRobot - Need to post in thread with data line and screenshot per the instructions in the OP
@Zenophobe - Need to post in thread with data line and screenshot per the instructions in the OP


----------



## Kalistoval

Here's my fine tuned


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Here's my fine tuned


Is that your voltage for 24/7? Should be able to keep increasing the clock with a voltage that high. Maybe only one or two of my cinebench scores are with 24/7 clocks.


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Is that your voltage for 24/7? Should be able to keep increasing the clock with a voltage that high. Maybe only one or two of my cinebench scores are with 24/7 clocks.


i dont think the motherboard could do much better it will have a fair bit of vdroop at that voltage as its a low end board.


----------



## marc0053

update
marc0053 - i7 3970x - 5.0GHz - 1304


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong cine version
Click to expand...

Ok let's try that again









cssorkinman 960T unlocked to an X6 @4552 mhz 663 ( vista 64 bit)


Single core score @ 4538mhz - 116


----------



## M3TAl

314 on the bus, dang. This UD3 doesn't like going that high.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 314 on the bus, dang. This UD3 doesn't like going that high.


This is a pretty good GD-70 , but my best one hit 376 on the fsb, ( that was using MSI's max fsb feature in bios ) . Great old board for locked multiplier chips.


----------



## M3TAl

Max fsb engage







Cool feature indeed.


----------



## MyNameIsWill

791 points


----------



## M3TAl

791 is a little low for 5 GHz.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> 791 points


What clocks is your Gtx 650Ti at? Have you overclocked it at all?


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> What clocks is your Gtx 650Ti at? Have you overclocked it at all?


Stock clocks, i don't know how to overclock GPU and if it helps in performance. But i am getting a 660GTX in mail tomorrow. Does GPU effect the Cinebench score?


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 791 is a little low for 5 GHz.


Yeah, not sure why it's low. maybe my settings are off a bit. I'm back to 4.5ghz @ 1.280V


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Stock clocks, i don't know how to overclock GPU and if it helps in performance. But i am getting a 660GTX in mail tomorrow. Does GPU effect the Cinebench score?


It does not


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Yeah, not sure why it's low. maybe my settings are off a bit. I'm back to 4.5ghz @ 1.280V


4.5 with 1.28V







That's stable?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Stock clocks, i don't know how to overclock GPU and if it helps in performance. But i am getting a 660GTX in mail tomorrow. Does GPU effect the Cinebench score?


No it doesn't at all.
Have you tried running 3D Mark 11 with your gpu? If you have can you upload a screenshot of it here please?


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 4.5 with 1.28V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's stable?


Yeah it's stable, i ran IBT AVX on High. I ran a few tests and posted them on the 8320 club thread.


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> No it doesn't at all.
> Have you tried running 3D Mark 11 with your gpu? If you have can you upload a screenshot of it here please?


idk if this is good or not.


----------



## gecko991

CinebenchR15at5450mhz---962cb---.bmp.jpg 335k .jpg file
 My old Sandy 2700K at 5450mhz.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- 4960x -- 4.9GHz -- 1330


----------



## gecko991

Nice build, I am gearing up for one myself and just got the GTX780ti in about an hour ago.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- 4960x -- 4.9GHz -- 1330


nice temps . why only 4.9Ghz with temps like that id push 1.5v just to get a run in at 5ghz


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@MyNameIsWill - CPU-Z CPU and Memory tabs not in screenshot


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> nice temps . why only 4.9Ghz with temps like that id push 1.5v just to get a run in at 5ghz


The temps may be good but 1.5v is playing with fire on IVE if you want to preserve the chip.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> nice temps . why only 4.9Ghz with temps like that id push 1.5v just to get a run in at 5ghz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> The temps may be good but 1.5v is playing with fire on IVE if you want to preserve the chip.


Pretty much this^^^

I already cooked the IMC on one 4930K, and sold another 4.8 chip on ebay in about 20min just today. My SB-E lives very happy with 1.55+ V, but IVY-E is a completely different beast. I'll get it there... with time. 4.9 on this 4960X is pretty efficient (eg, faster than 4.9 on my 4930K for some reason... cache?).

Running on generator power right now. It looks like Armageddon and sounds like snap-crackle-pop with all the trees coming down! Putting in a 4.3L V6 driven 50 KVA generator was one of the best investments I ever made... wife's happy. .. happy wife = happy life!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> The temps may be good but 1.5v is playing with fire on IVE if you want to preserve the chip.


yeah true ..... i was just messing with em








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Pretty much this^^^
> 
> I already cooked the IMC on one 4930K, and sold another 4.8 chip on ebay in about 20min just today. My SB-E lives very happy with 1.55+ V, but IVY-E is a completely different beast. I'll get it there... with time. 4.9 on this 4960X is pretty efficient (eg, faster than 4.9 on my 4930K for some reason... cache?).
> 
> Running on generator power right now. It looks like Armageddon and sounds like snap-crackle-pop with all the trees coming down! Putting in a *4.3L V6 driven 50 KVA generator* was one of the best investments I ever made... wife's happy. .. happy wife = happy life!


wow thats a beast!, wish i had one at my house when i lived down south FL i been through about 20 hurricanes power out for weeks


----------



## Durvelle27

Durvelle27 -- i7-4770 -- 4.134GHz -- 848


----------



## marc0053

marc0053-i7 3970x @ 5.3GHz - 1362
crap I don't have a memory tab in cpu-z...
it was -20C outside








http://valid.canardpc.com/664hpv


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053-i7 3970x @ 5.3GHz - 1362
> crap I don't have a memory tab in cpu-z...
> it was -20C outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/664hpv


That's crazy! Great run bud. [email protected], that's a hellofa 3970X!


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5,290 MHz - 1364
updated to included photo of cpu-z memory tab


----------



## cssorkinman

cssorkinman 1045T 4495 mhz 674 multicore score







custom water cooling


----------



## gecko991

Here is a fresh 4930k build on chilled liquid.


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gecko991*
> 
> Here is a fresh 4930k build on chilled liquid.


nice score. dat voltage is nice as well.


----------



## gecko991

Thanks man, just got that one up and running the day before. The Asus Rampage IV Blk ED has to be the best board by far I have played with in a while. It just love's to clock anything you install in it with ease. This chip has more headroom in it, I just need to dial it in right.


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gecko991*
> 
> Thanks man, just got that one up and running the day before. The Asus Rampage IV Blk ED has to be the best board by far I have played with in a while. It just love's to clock anything you install in it with ease. This chip has more headroom in it, I just need to dial it in right.


so you reckon it'll be getting well over 5ghz then


----------



## gecko991

With killa cooling yes, I currently use chilled Glycol at around 20 but Dice or ln or perhaps phase would bring out the beast. My current cooling is good for 5G no problem though have only performed minor testing for stability so far, no Prime runs here. So far I would say this chip is only slightly above average at best.


----------



## hotrod717

1.2v @ 4.5 and 4.8 below 1.4v are what you should be shooting for--- Good cooling and high voltage for 5 ghz just is not worth it, imo.


----------



## gecko991

I would have to agree, right now I am testing 4850 at 1.4 which is not an issue with this cooling but would like to see more like 1.36.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gecko991*
> 
> I would have to agree, right now I am testing 4850 at 1.4 which is not an issue with this cooling but would like to see more like 1.36.


You would have to have one of the best chips to do [email protected] 1.36. Most can't do 4.8 under 1.4v. I'm fighting the urge to get another 4930K. It's probably better to wait. The longer they are in production, the better they seem to get. Please post in the Cinebench R15 thread once you get 4.85 dialed. That's the best bench stable oc I've gotten so far. Working on some better bench cooling though. Would love to see a 5ghz R15 screenie!

- Looks like lester007 is only non-ln2 4930 to bench 5ghz .


----------



## marc0053

update


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

I don´t think that the quality of the chips are getting better over time. Intel has long enough experience with 22nm production process.
They have wait with ivy-e so long to be really sure that the process is on the highest level, to have no high costs to produce this processor.

The difference between sandy-e and ivy-e is, sandy-e is a native 8 core prozessor intel deactivate two of the bad cores,
only the 6 best cores of the chip are activate so the overall overclocking and the endresult of all sandy e is much better.

Ivy E has only 6 core natively so all cores have must the same quality to get a great chip out of it.
One weak core and the prozessor is not that good, intel can´t select the cores like on sandy e.

For sure you can allways looking for a better CPU but [email protected],4V i don´t think its out there, because no one has one like that,
no LN2 overclocker no one in the entire world.

Maybe 1 of 500000 chips will that great, and this chips as a "noob" unoverclocked in his rig and don't know about that, thats it









If you have [email protected],4V then is the best from the best out there and for me i´am happy with my 4,[email protected],4V,
i have selected is out of fourteen 4930k and thats the limit for me.

Be honest, look in you and ask yourself is 4.8Ghz sufficient for everything what are you doing ?
It is enough for absolutely everything what you can do this days!

Thats what i think and thats my my opinion !

hotrod717 great chip, congratz !









Greedings
Mehlstaubt the cat


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@gecko991 - I have added your score to the chart, but you need to add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your submission. 
@marc0053 - I have added your score to the chart, but you need to add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your submission.

marc0053 nice run on your 3970, you are creeping up the charts. Give it 1.6V







, and you will only have FtW's ridiculous 3930k (5.5GHz @ 1.544V) to catch.


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 -- i7 3970x @ 5.3GHz -- 1374


----------



## gecko991

gecko991---I7 [email protected]


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 -- i7 3970x @ 5.3GHz -- 1374


Great clocks for water cooled!

If you have an extra drive around for a win 7 install that scores a bit better than win 8 in most benchmarks (Firestrike likes win 8), you're leaving some points on the table.

Lower clock but higher score


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Great clocks for water cooled!
> 
> If you have an extra drive around for a win 7 install that scores a bit better than win 8 in most benchmarks (Firestrike likes win 8), you're leaving some points on the table.
> 
> Lower clock but higher score


window 8 cheats though it speeds up the benchmark or slows it down giving you a higher score. thats why you can't use it for submissions to hwbot


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> window 8 cheats though it speeds up the benchmark or slows it down giving you a higher score. thats why you can't use it for submissions to hwbot


Yes, It doesn't just speed up or slow down on it's own, but it is very easy to make it do that & guys who don't know how it works could even do it without knowing.
I demonstrated it in this thread a couple months ago here http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores/250_50#post_21470114


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- 1387:*


----------



## MyNameIsWill

4.4ghz @ 1.207V

901 cb Score...


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> I don´t think that the quality of the chips are getting better over time. Intel has long enough experience with 22nm production process.
> They have wait with ivy-e so long to be really sure that the process is on the highest level, to have no high costs to produce this processor.
> 
> The difference between sandy-e and ivy-e is, sandy-e is a native 8 core prozessor intel deactivate two of the bad cores,
> only the 6 best cores of the chip are activate so the overall overclocking and the endresult of all sandy e is much better.
> 
> Ivy E has only 6 core natively so all cores have must the same quality to get a great chip out of it.
> One weak core and the prozessor is not that good, intel can´t select the cores like on sandy e.
> 
> For sure you can allways looking for a better CPU but [email protected],4V i don´t think its out there, because no one has one like that,
> no LN2 overclocker no one in the entire world.
> 
> Maybe 1 of 500000 chips will that great, and this chips as a "noob" unoverclocked in his rig and don't know about that, thats it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have [email protected],4V then is the best from the best out there and for me i´am happy with my 4,[email protected],4V,
> i have selected is out of fourteen 4930k and thats the limit for me.
> 
> Be honest, look in you and ask yourself is 4.8Ghz sufficient for everything what are you doing ?
> It is enough for absolutely everything what you can do this days!
> 
> Thats what i think and thats my my opinion !
> 
> hotrod717 great chip, congratz !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greedings
> Mehlstaubt the cat


Nup, dual 4Ghz 60MB cache xeons for my email. Receiving heaps of Pizza deals from dominos.


----------



## marc0053

updated my score:
marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5,363GHz - 1395


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> Nup, dual 4Ghz 60MB cache xeons for my email. Receiving heaps of Pizza deals from dominos.


Great answer !


----------



## MyNameIsWill

I have questions maybe you guys can answer.

I run 4770k @ 4.4ghz with a GTX 660 SC and i get 901cb which is understandable because the 4770k scores high on these benchmarks... But for OpenGL i get 169-173FPS and i run stock clocks that the 660 comes with.....

My friend has a 8320 @ 4.5ghz with a 780 Ti and only score 99FPS on OpenGL, is there a reason why? isn't he suppose to be scoring A LOT higher?


----------



## M3TAl

Just ran the OpenGL. 4.95GHz 8350 and 7870 XT 1200/1500 and talking on Teamspeak with bunch of other programs open.

103.28 FPS.

So either AMD and/or AMD clockspeed severely limits the OpenGL score or something is wrong with his card/system. I mean a 1200/1500 7870 XT should be faster than a 660 but your FPS destroys mine.


----------



## Cyro999

The opengl bench is weird


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

LaBestiaHumana - 4930K @ 4.8, 1.36v - 2400mhz 9-11-11-31 - 1286cb

Just got my new chip running, I'm pretty happy this chip is doing 4.8 at the same voltage my old one did 4.4. Will try pushing for higher bench clocks at a later time, this is my best for now.











Got another 10pts by lowering voltage.


----------



## 636cc of fury

2X WR

http://imgur.com/5sZ7hOD


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- [email protected] -- 1410 cb:*


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- [email protected] -- 1410 cb:*


Awesome job MrTOOSHORT!!
Must have been pretty cold in Edmundton last night


----------



## FtW 420

Good job indeed, & good efficiency with the new mem, right behind my score that was with 100mhz more cpu.

Temps are like you're using a single stage, it must be pretty chilly benching!


----------



## 636cc of fury

4930K @ 5901.38Mhz -- 1582 cb

http://imgur.com/hgvGF1X


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> 4930K @ 5901.38Mhz -- 1582 cb
> 
> http://imgur.com/hgvGF1X


Wow??? 1.488v @5.9GHz


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Wow??? 1.488v @5.9GHz


Cooled with LN2 btw


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Cooled with LN2 btw


Still Impressive.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Cooled with LN2 btw


What temps where you at? -190C??


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> What temps where you at? -190C??


Full pot for sure.


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> 4930K @ 5901.38Mhz -- 1582 cb
> 
> http://imgur.com/hgvGF1X


----------



## gecko991

That is a killa score right there, nice work.


----------



## Mikbert

I've undervolted my cpu to 1.134v from 1.2v and overclocked the turbo speed to 4.1ghz

the temperatures seem pretty good for a stock cooler


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikbert*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've undervolted my cpu to 1.134v from 1.2v and overclocked the turbo speed to 4.1ghz
> 
> the temperatures seem pretty good for a stock cooler


Use cpu-z 1.64.0


----------



## Mikbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Use cpu-z 1.64.0


----------



## dhenzjhen

http://hwbot.org/submission/2496359_dhenzjhen_cinebench_r15_core_i7_4770k_1258_cb


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikbert*


I said 1.64.0, not 1.64.1









Vcore sensor has been screwy ever since then


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2496359_dhenzjhen_cinebench_r15_core_i7_4770k_1258_cb


Impressive.









Still waiting for an air/water 8320/8350 to beat my water 8350 score.


----------



## Mikbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I said 1.64.0, not 1.64.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vcore sensor has been screwy ever since then


ah, alright I'll find 1.64.0

edit: found it










it seems that the differences are that 1.64.0 shows a realtime voltage readout versus the other versions showing the motherboard voltage setting


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikbert*
> 
> ah, alright I'll find 1.64.0
> 
> edit: found it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it seems that the differences are that 1.64.0 shows a realtime voltage readout versus the other versions showing the motherboard voltage setting


The other ones show VID, which is not vcore, it's just a loosely related sensor


----------



## 636cc of fury

Some fun from the other night









http://imgur.com/OTfEX1C


----------



## gecko991

Very nice, Da powa...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Some fun from the other night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/OTfEX1C


wow really dude...... did you really have to do this to us. lolz very nice


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> 4930K @ 5901.38Mhz -- 1582 cb
> 
> http://imgur.com/hgvGF1X


Overpowered lol! I like your style!


----------



## 636cc of fury

^thanks guys, just got really lucky with this one.

It may not be the highest clocking cpu, but 6Ghz @ 1.48v will ensure it lasts for a long time









That and it doesn't scale with voltage, it only seems to get worse with more.


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@636cc of fury - I have added your score to the chart, but you need to add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your submission. 
@dhenzjhen - I have added your score to the chart, but you need to add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your submission.
@Mikbert - Need to add data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your submission. Without the data line, it is impossible to tell what your CPU was clocked at.








@wallawallaman - Need to post in this thread with screenshot and data line per the OP.

Top single CPU spot is going to be tough to catch @ 1646.


----------



## CeleronS

CeleronS -- AMD Opteron 8439 SE -- 2814Mhz -- 1451

Unfortunately I can't provide Memory tab, but it is 16GB ECC REG DDR*2*@335mhz

At least I be NR1 as DDR2 and AMD system here.











BTW: If anybody interested, I will sell this cpu+mb+ram+stuff on ebay for 590$


----------



## 636cc of fury

small update









636cc of fury -- Xeon X5698 -- 6167.97 -- 481

http://imgur.com/gGMcVaq


----------



## Particle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeleronS*
> 
> CeleronS -- AMD Opteron 8439 SE -- 2814Mhz -- 1451
> 
> Unfortunately I can't provide Memory tab, but it is 16GB ECC REG DDR*2*@335mhz
> 
> At least I be NR1 as DDR2 and AMD system here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: If anybody interested, I will sell this cpu+mb+ram+stuff on ebay for 590$


Small world! I bought one of those boards on eBay myself just this week and put it together tonight! How cool is that?!

Have you had any trouble getting all of your devices to show up? Mine won't detect a Radeon 6970 if I put it in the PCIe slot nor do the NICs enumerate in Server 2012 R2. Which OS are you running?



Side note: Keep that NB cool. These boards we have (the plus version) are meant for 1U cases where there is forced airflow across the heatsink. Your board very well might trip out thermally if the NB isn't actively cooled. The non-plus (2U/3U/4U/tower) has active cooling on it.


----------



## copynewquns

yes,The shot's a few days old and i'm testing other settings. I could have pasted notepad on top. thanks


----------



## CeleronS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> Small world! I bought one of those boards on eBay myself just this week and put it together tonight! How cool is that?!
> 
> Have you had any trouble getting all of your devices to show up? Mine won't detect a Radeon 6970 if I put it in the PCIe slot nor do the NICs enumerate in Server 2012 R2. Which OS are you running?
> 
> Side note: Keep that NB cool. These boards we have (the plus version) are meant for 1U cases where there is forced airflow across the heatsink. Your board very well might trip out thermally if the NB isn't actively cooled. The non-plus (2U/3U/4U/tower) has active cooling on it.


Did you change jumper JPG1 jumper? It needs to by away from that chippset.

*UPDATE: Here is my stuff on sale.*


----------



## Canis-X

Canis-X -- Intel i7 950 -- 4.11 -- 649


----------



## jasjeet

jasjeet -- i7 3960X -- 4848Mhz -- 1264


----------



## Canis-X

Canis-X -- Intel i7 3930K -- 5.2 -- 1339


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Canis-X -- Intel i7 3930K -- 5.2 -- 1339


Good to see your breaking new ground not hardware LoooooooL


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good to see your breaking new ground not hardware LoooooooL


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@Canis-X - CPU-Z CPU and Memory tabs not in screenshot

@636cc of fury Nice work taking back the WR.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> *UPDATED*
> 
> @Canis-X
> - CPU-Z CPU and Memory tabs not in screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @636cc of fury
> Nice work taking back the WR.


There you go....

Canis-X -- Intel i7 950 -- 4.11 -- 649


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good to see your breaking new ground not hardware LoooooooL


Speaking of that....lost one of my GTX590's to the OC gods on Wed. May it R.I.P.


----------



## SMiThaYe

SMiThaYe -- Intel i7-4930K -- 4.7 -- 1248










First submission from new build.
Not sure what's up with CPU-Z but my RAM freq is showing up incorrectly but fine in AI Suite III. I am using Haswell-E RAM profile (option 3) in R4BE BIOS to boot with 32GB 2400MHz. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## jasjeet

jasjeet -- Intel i7-3960X -- 5.0Ghz -- 1292


----------



## Jumper118

Jumper118 I5 2550K 5.35ghz 711


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> *Marc79 <> [email protected] <> 799*
> 
> 
> *Single Core: 156
> OpenGL: 114.86*


_For comparison at 4.5GHz_

*Marc79 <> [email protected] <> 907*

*Single Core: 177*


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


----------



## Jumper118

Jumper118 amd a6 [email protected] 162cb
got some new hardware so over the next few months im benching FM2/FM2+ APUs and CPUs. just getting warmed up with a micro atx board and a dual core to learn how it all works.


----------



## Joa3d43

update please

Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5.25 GHz (cold) -- Score 1427


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Voltage!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage!


...right, didn't 'need' that much, was my 1st Liquid Nitrogen/LN2 run EVER







...w/ LN2 voltage is not quite the same issue ...ended up using that v-setting for 5.375 G later for other benches. Once I know what I'm doing w/LN2...


----------



## Jumper118

Jumper118 A6 [email protected] 166cb
this is as high as im going on this board its only matx so i dont want to push it too hard. will have a better go with all the voltage when i get the atx board


----------



## 636cc of fury

R15 x2 WR brought back home









l0ud_sil3nc3 -- Xeon X5698 -- 6303.97 -- 485

http://imgur.com/ffgrRpa

http://imgur.com/0ZIwLQb


----------



## FrankPr

FrankPr -- Intel Core i7 3930K -- 5150 -- 1324


----------



## 636cc of fury

R15 x2 WR brought back home (once again)

l0ud_sil3nc3 -- Xeon X5698 -- 6336.97 -- 492

http://imgur.com/XVnFLbo


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> R15 x2 WR brought back home (once again)
> 
> l0ud_sil3nc3 -- Xeon X5698 -- 6336.97 -- 492
> 
> http://imgur.com/XVnFLbo


do you think you can make 500?


----------



## 636cc of fury

^nothing is impossibru


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*

@636cc of fury Nice work taking back the WR.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> *UPDATED*
> 
> @636cc of fury
> Nice work taking back the WR.


Thanks tictoc, good thing is there are a few more cpu's to test as I am hoping to find one with better uncore. Honestly I really need to find an X58A OC board to retry all of these in but that is seeming harder than finding these X5698's









Who would have thought benching dual cores in 2014 would be so much fun


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> ^nothing is impossibru


epic 500 on 2 cores would be silly


----------



## Jumper118

borrowed a mates 3570k, so that he could get it over 5ghz. i had to do another run to get it over 700cb


----------



## FrankPr

Another Mainboard/CPU.

FrankPr -- Intel Xeon E5 1650 V2 --4600 -- 1239


----------



## Jumper118

Jumper118--A6 5400K and 370K----~4.7ghz each ---- 171 and 172


Jumper118 ---athlon x4 740---4.222ghz

329

Jumper118----A4 4000---4.5ghz

165


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*

@Jumper118 Holy lot of AMD processors.









Are you doing a bunch of office PC or HTPC builds?


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> *UPDATED*
> 
> @Jumper118
> Holy lot of AMD processors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you doing a bunch of office PC or HTPC builds?


nope just one htpc for me. i'm just seeing which cpu/apu i like best before i decide which one to keep. i got the 370K,740 and a4 4000 really cheap, so i thought i might as well check them out. i like overclocking more than playing games really and fm2/fm2+ is quite good fun. i'm even going to get a proper atx board to get some of them to 5ghz+. i don't really want to push my current board (asus a88xm-plus) over 1.5v because its not the most beefy of boards.


----------



## danycyo

4930k 4.7


----------



## sergec19

Intel Xeon X5660 6c/12t 4.51GHz score: 1018


----------



## Noviets

Noviets -- FX8350 -- 5.342ghz -- 862cb


----------



## M3TAl

Nice score and voltage.


----------



## mateuszgpucomp

UPDATE.
2x Xeon e5-2696v2
Bus Speed OC to 114 mhz.
CPU 3460 CB


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@danycyo - CPU-Z Memory Tab not in screenshot
@sergec19 - CPU-Z CPU and Memory tabs not in screenshot
@Noviets - I have added your score to the chart, but you need to add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your submission
@mateuszgpucomp - CPU-Z Memory tab not in screenshot; need to add data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your submission


----------



## Noviets

I'll post another one tomorrow, at 5.4ghz. Have it stable but want to do a few things first.

M3TAI, I'm coming for you


----------



## M3TAl

I won't be able to counter you until winter which is far away haha. The volts this chip takes, temps would be insane.


----------



## Jumper118

got new ram







not really pushed it yet. this was just a quick run.
Jumper118

[email protected]

715cb


----------



## maynard14

Maynard14 --- 4770k--- 4.4 ghz---- 883 cb


----------



## Durvelle27

Durvelle27 --- i7-4770--- 4.134GHz---- 848 cb


----------



## ksmb

@4.4ghz 4670k. (1.25volt. x36 uncore. 100mhz bclk).
662 cpu scores


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@ksmb - CPU-Z CPU and Memory tabs not in screenshot
@AKA1 - Need to post in this thread with screenshot and data line per the OP.
@DannyDK - Need to post in this thread with screenshot and data line per the OP.


----------



## Jpmboy

you gotta see this: http://hwbot.org/submission/2570026_


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you gotta see this: http://hwbot.org/submission/2570026_










...that's dhenzjhen for you ...he does a lot of high-end multi-core Xeons as he also works with them ...looks like a nice 4x 15 core / 30 thread setup (btw, many months ago, he told me he was already testing a Haswell-E back then







...)


----------



## DannyDK

Capture.JPG 12k .JPG file


Capture2.JPG 46k .JPG file


----------



## Werne

Werne --- AMD Athlon 5350 --- 2520MHz --- 197CB



Gotta say, this thing is fun to play with.


----------



## CeleronS

Well, I had some fun too








1422 CB, maybe with desktop ddr2 I could get 1.5k


----------



## Jumper118

Jumper118

Pentium G3258

4.911ghz

368cb multi----190cb single


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*

And here's a 4790k to get the ball rolling on Devil's Canyon. I was just starting to OC it when I noticed the thread needed to be updated.









tictoc -- intel i7-4790k -- 4500 -- 902


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic ---- 4790k @ 4.8Ghz ---- 983


----------



## error-id10t

error-id10t -- intel i7-4790k -- 4900 -- 1004

This was left as-is after XTU benches, figured I'll throw it in.


----------



## daman246

daman246 -- intel i7-4930k -- 4500 -- 1204


----------



## CeleronS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> Jumper118
> 
> Pentium G3258
> 
> 4.911ghz
> 
> 368cb multi----190cb single


Tnx for sharing a very impresive score! U have no idea how much 4770k you have puted to shame with that SC 190CB


----------



## DannyDK

Capture.JPG 21k .JPG file


Capture2.JPG 64k .JPG file


I7 4790(non k)@4.198ghz. Multi: 860. Single: 170.


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeleronS*
> 
> Tnx for sharing a very impresive score! U have no idea how much 4770k you have puted to shame with that SC 190CB


yeah well its pretty good, but my sandy i5 can do 187cb single thread. the only trouble with this is it lacks cache and so its not quite as fast as the i7's at the same clock speed. then again i only paid £53 for it


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 - i7 4930k @ 5755MHz (LN2) - 1512


----------



## dhenzjhen

Please add me














http://hwbot.org/submission/2570026_dhenzjhen_cinebench_r15_4x_xeon_e7_8890_v2_6713_cb


----------



## yawa

Here I am with my new toy. 4790k at 4.7 GHZ. Ram at 2400Mhz default XMP 1 Profile.

Multithreaded Score - 955

Got the ball rolling at least...


----------



## CuriousNapper

Fx-4130 cinebench 285


----------



## Jumper118

Jumper118 [email protected] 373/193


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> It's difficult to fit everything on-screen with only 1024x768 available in safe mode...


The man using a celron to do the bench marks would be even cooler if you overclocked it and have a fast bench mark


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*

@DannyDK - Screenshots for your two submissions need to have CINEBENCH R15 score, CPU-Z main and memory tabs, also need to add the data line for your A10-7850k submission.

@dhenzjhen - I have added your score to the chart, but can you add the screenshot and data line to your submission

@yawa - CPU-Z Memory Tab not in screenshot

@CuriousNapper - Need to add screenshot with CINEBENCH R15 score, CPU-Z main and memory tabs to your submission


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

My clinebench dosen't work cause my winxp 64bit is assuming it is a 32bit and it is running it with a 32bit emulator and i cannot force it to run at 64bit
is there any 32bit versions of clinebench


----------



## yawa

Here, I redid it with the Memory tab. Sorry I keep forgetting to do that.

Nonetheless, here I am with my i7 4790k at 4.7Ghz and ram at 2400Mhz 10-12-12-31 1T.

Multi: 954
Single: 188
MP Ratio: 5.07 x

Say what you will about Haswell, but that single core IPC is just amazing. For a real world comparison outside of a synthetic, going from a 7850k at 4.5Ghz to a 4790k at 4.5Ghz (gaming overclock) the difference in a poorly threaded game like Dark Souls One is absurd. That Single Core IPC boost really helps. So much so, that I went from pulling 45FPS at a 1440P Downsample in Dark Souls One to pulling 55-60FPS, and 30FPS in a 4K Downsample to 45-55FPS.

Just amazing stuff.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeleronS*
> 
> Tnx for sharing a very impresive score! U have no idea how much 4770k you have puted to shame with that SC 190CB


Yeah Seriously. Two points higher than my 4790k at 4.7Ghz! Man, if I didn't get such a good deal on this 4790K + MSI Z97 Gaming 5 Motherboard, I'd seriously be jelly.

Gratz.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> The man using a celron to do the bench marks would be even cooler if you overclocked it and have a fast bench mark


The T1400 is a mobile Celeron, so no overclocking.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> The T1400 is a mobile Celeron, so no overclocking.


Didn't know about that but i suppospose you can still overclock it with the top motherboard chipset ??


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Didn't know about that but i suppospose you can still overclock it with the top motherboard chipset ??


Sorry, unlike most OCN users I don't have spare money to throw around on PCs. I mean, my sig rig is a K8 Athlon 64 x2 for pete's sake...

...speaking of which, I just noticed that my Brisbane isn't on the list! I wonder if I forgot to ever do that...


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Sorry, unlike most OCN users I don't have spare money to throw around on PCs. I mean, my sig rig is a K8 Athlon 64 x2 for pete's sake...
> 
> ...speaking of which, I just noticed that my Brisbane isn't on the list! I wonder if I forgot to ever do that...


Yeah I know i wouldn't recormend wasting money on a motherboard just to oc I would save my money for next generation cpu or upgrade something that has potiental Just saying cause Overclocking a mobile cerlon and probaly catching up to the performance of i7 would be cool


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Well come next week when my sister brings the laptop home from grad school the Celeron will be replaced with a 2.4GHz Penryn Core 2 Duo anyway.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 1345


----------



## Akadaka

i7 3960X @ 4.6GHz


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic -- 4790k -- 5Ghz --1018CB


----------



## Huggu

Hi there.

I build this rig 3 years ago.


----------



## tictoc

Sorry for the delayed update. But the charts have now been:

*UPDATED*










@Jpmboy - I have added your score to the chart, but can you add the data line to your post. Thanks









@DarthMuse - CPU-Z Mem Tab not in screenshot.

@lilchronic - I have added your score to the chart, but can you add the screenshot and data line to your post.







Thanks

@Huggu - CinebenchR15 screenshot needs to have CPU-Z Main and Memory tabs open for your submission. Check out the examples in the OP if you have any questions.


----------



## fx63007850

fx6300 @5ghz score 595


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> fx6300 @5ghz score 595


nice score, i would push that bit extra for 600cb if i was you


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> fx6300 @5ghz score 595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice score, i would push that bit extra for 600cb if i was you
Click to expand...

yeah i will im ganna put the vcore to 1.63v to see if i can get a 5.5ghz as was using 1.52v for 5ghz


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> yeah i will im ganna put the vcore to 1.63v to see if i can get a 5.5ghz as was using 1.52v for 5ghz


good stuff


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> yeah i will im ganna put the vcore to 1.63v to see if i can get a 5.5ghz as was using 1.52v for 5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> good stuff
Click to expand...

could only get to 5.11ghz on all cores or it freeze, also would 1.7v kill the chip just to benchmark


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> could only get to 5.11ghz on all cores or it freeze, also would 1.7v kill the chip just to benchmark


thats a shame. did you get 600cb though? surely you don't need more than 5.1ghz for that


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> could only get to 5.11ghz on all cores or it freeze, also would 1.7v kill the chip just to benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> thats a shame. did you get 600cb though? surely you don't need more than 5.1ghz for that
Click to expand...

i got 603cb @5.11ghz


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> i got 603cb @5.11ghz


that is an epic score for a 6 core amd.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> i got 603cb @5.11ghz
> 
> 
> 
> that is an epic score for a 6 core amd.
Click to expand...

im 5th on the cpu list about me is a i7-3770 @3.40ghz with a cb score of 662


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> im 5th on the cpu list about me is a i7-3770 @3.40ghz with a cb score of 662


did you get a screenshot of 603 with cpuz. it won't be put on the spreadsheet otherwise


----------



## fx63007850




----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> im 5th on the cpu list about me is a i7-3770 @3.40ghz with a cb score of 662
> 
> 
> 
> did you get a screenshot of 603 with cpuz. it won't be put on the spreadsheet otherwise
Click to expand...

picture added


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> could only get to 5.11ghz on all cores or it freeze, also would 1.7v kill the chip just to benchmark


If you keep the temps low then it won't kill it. I've gone around 1.75V on this 8350.

Also memory speeds and timings can get you a few more points. Also close as many processes as possible and run CB on real time priority.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> could only get to 5.11ghz on all cores or it freeze, also would 1.7v kill the chip just to benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> If you keep the temps low then it won't kill it. I've gone around 1.75V on this 8350.
> 
> Also memory speeds and timings can get you a few more points. Also close as many processes as possible and run CB on real time priority.
Click to expand...

i just try 5.4ghz @1.7 temps was 78, ram is @1800 with xmp profile but havent changed the timings and i will try closing the processes i dont need and set it on real time


----------



## M3TAl

78C is too high, really pushing the limit. I picked up a good 3-4 points tightening memory timings. You'll likely gain more points than that by closing processes and running real time.


----------



## fx63007850

it froze at 78c so not trying that again unless i get a better pump plus another 360 or 240 and i would try the timings but never done that before


----------



## M3TAl

The trick is to wait until winter and open the window, or take it outside. That's how I got that run at 5.414 GHz. If I remember correctly the core only hit like 52-54C and still had a lot of room on VRM temps. But sitting in the garage at 5-6F was interesting.









Or throw the radiator in a bucket of ice water.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> The trick is to wait until winter and open the window, or take it outside. That's how I got that run at 5.414 GHz. If I remember correctly the core only hit like 52-54C and still had a lot of room on VRM temps. But sitting in the garage at 5-6F was interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or throw the radiator in a bucket of ice water.


i guess i try that and atm i have a 360+240 and i try 5.20ghz but got a score of 515cb


----------



## fx63007850

new score of 614cb @5.15ghz will add the picture when back on the pc


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> new score of 614cb @5.15ghz will add the picture when back on the pc


beast


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> new score of 614cb @5.15ghz will add the picture when back on the pc
> 
> 
> 
> beast
Click to expand...

cheers need to change my loop around to get a higher overclock


----------



## M3TAl

What motherboard are you running?


----------



## fx63007850

gigabyte 970a-ud3p


----------



## M3TAl

Make sure you are putting a high CFM fan directly at the VRM heatsink when pushing crazy volts like 1.7V. Or do you have a waterblock on it?


----------



## CL3P20

CL3P20 -- intel pentium G3258 -- 6110 -- 473

http://hwbot.org/submission/2605707_


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> CL3P20 -- intel pentium G3258 -- 6110 -- 473
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2605707_


that is exactly 100cb more than mine


----------



## PR-Imagery

PR-Imagery -- AMD Opteron 6100 -- 2.01Ghz -- 1875


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*

@PR-Imagery New score for the top of the AMD charts.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Make sure you are putting a high CFM fan directly at the VRM heatsink when pushing crazy volts like 1.7V. Or do you have a waterblock on it?


i have put a fan on there just to bench and i cannot get a block for mine as they didnt make one for that board


----------



## M3TAl

They make heatplates that can be cut to size for a waterblock but I doubt it cools better than a fan right on VRM heatsink. Heck my EK VRM block cools a few C worse than when I had fujipoly on the stock heatsink with a blower fan pointed right at it. That blower fan moves some serious air though.


----------



## fx63007850

score 614cb


----------



## hotrod717

I got a new toy!







Haven't pushed any further yet, but this was without any trouble.

hotrod717 3930K - 5.2 - 1331


----------



## ozlay

i scored 382 with my phenom II



http://valid.x86.fr/ecs5jc


----------



## danycyo

[email protected] 4.8ghz - 1251cb


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*

@ozlay - I have added your score to the chart, but can you add the data line to your post.









@danycyo - I have added your score to the chart, but can you add the data line to your post.


----------



## Joa3d43

...just fooling around w/ basic setup of a (w-cooled for now) 5960X

Joa3d43 -- 5960X @ 4.4GHz -- 1x GTX 670 -- SCORE 1776


----------



## MunneY

Gonna throw this out there.

Still got ALONG way to go.

MunneY-- 5960X @ 4374.9Mhz -- SCORE 1700


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*


Some Haswell-E scores, nice.







Those 8-cores are definitely going to change the top 30.

While adding those two scores, I realized that the top 30 sheet has been wrong for quite some time. For whatever reason the query, I was using for sorting, was tossing out the AMD scores. All is fixed now and @PR-Imagery and @Particle you are now back in the top 30.


----------



## carlhil2

carlhil2-- 5960X @ 4.5gigs -- 1802..


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- 5960x @ 4.625 -- 1803

probably can do better (I hope







)


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- 5960x @ 4.625 -- 1803
> 
> probably can do better (I hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


welp, gotta go ahead and best you 

MunneY -- 5960x @ 4.755 -- 1815


----------



## Joa3d43

....finished all the grunt work re setup, now dialing it in...this is at 4.68 GHz...briefly had it at 5 GHz,







but not for Cinebench R15 yet...

Joa3dd43 -- 5960X @ 4680 -- GTX 670 stock -- SCORE 1883


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 
> ....finished all the grunt work re setup, now dialing it in...this is at 4.68 GHz...briefly had it at 5 GHz,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but not for Cinebench R15 yet...
> 
> Joa3dd43 -- 5960X @ 4680 -- GTX 670 stock -- SCORE 1883


Nice.. it appears that ram speed helps alot!


----------



## Joa3d43

...yeah, CPU is decent but not ground breaking , but it's IMC is strong as bear....also lucked out with the Dominator Platinum kit...3.1 GHZ at below-spec timings and below-spec RAM voltage for DDR4 3000....the Dominator Platinum kit was the only one available to me > 'one out of one'

> I'm a G.SKill guy re 300+ HWBot subs w/ G.Skill, but it seems the Corsairs DDR4 are highly tuned, even when comparing w. Corsair Vengeance 2800 with G.Skill Ripjaws 3000 like here > http://www.overclockers.com/corsair-vengeance-lpx-ddr4-2800-review

...the only problem: all the tuning tricks I learned for G.SKill won't work w/ Corsair... will run higher frequency (so far up to 3.3 GHz) and tighter timings, but scores drop...a whole new ball game


----------



## MunneY

I have so much to learn LOL.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I have so much to learn LOL.


...it's still early days re DDR4 vs DDR3 anyhow, but you got a superb setup / chip / scores already right out of the box...can only get better (learning about which is the *real fun* part), and all of us need a BIOS update or three before the real oc-ing joys get into gear...


----------



## dhenzjhen

http://hwbot.org/submission/2625034_
http://hwbot.org/submission/2624953_


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2625034_
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2624953_


WOW... that is absolutely MONSTER.

that 2699 2P...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2625034_
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2624953_


Hey DJ - ...figured it wouldn't be long before you take overall top spot @ HWBot w/ 36c / 72 threads







> congrats


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Hey DJ - ...figured it wouldn't be long before you take overall top spot @ HWBot w/ 36c / 72 threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ HWBot > congrats


I think the real question is.. how much is he sand-bagging the OC on them. I find it hard to believe 105 is all he can muster :-D


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I think the real question is.. how much is he sand-bagging the OC on them. I find it hard to believe 105 is all he can muster :-D


...DJ sand-bagging ?! > nahhh (







)


----------



## dhenzjhen

No sandbaggin too heavy







....wait til giga makes me a new bios for xeons


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> No sandbaggin too heavy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....wait til giga makes me a new bios for xeons


...speaking of making new BIOS, I wonder how Shammy is enjoying 'gone fishing' ?!


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> No sandbaggin too heavy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....wait til giga makes me a new bios for xeons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...speaking of making new BIOS, I wonder how Shammy is enjoying 'gone fishing' ?!
Click to expand...

Gunslinger might know more, lol! He talked to shammy a lot about r5e stuff.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- gtx 780Ti KPE -- 1861


yup - i am a haswell noob. still gonna be awhile before I get anywhere with this rig. But the effect of settings i never used before can really jump the R15 score.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Gunslinger might know more, lol! He talked to shammy a lot about r5e stuff.


...interesting, so Shammy is not 'entirely' gone fishing


----------



## szeged

Szeged --- 5960x @ 4703.1 --- 780ti KPE ---1906


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Szeged --- 5960x @ 4703.1 --- 780ti KPE ---1906


nice one! .... gimme some time.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice one! .... gimme some time.


lol







im excited for your results!

i need to start tweaking the cache and other voltages now lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im excited for your results!
> 
> i need to start tweaking the cache and other voltages now lol.


i was gonna say... i set the max cache freq to ~400mhz < cores and picked up like 40pts at 4.625. haven't been above 1.3V yet.








still learning this platform


----------



## szeged

very nice, 4.625 @ 1.3 is what im using now for 24/7, so far it seems our chips are almost the same


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> very nice, 4.625 @ 1.3 is what im using now for 24/7, so far it seems our chips are almost the same


they look very close. I'm hitting 22.6K in FS physics at that frequency. figured I'd experiment with the 1000 other settings at a sane vcore before climbing the ladder.


----------



## szeged

nice







mine needs a bit more voltse to bench at 4.7 and 4.8 so hopefully yours scales better after 1.3


----------



## Joa3d43

...just a touch nervous about this:

Intel X99 Motherboard Goes Up in Smoke For Reasons Unknown
Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008

...and this: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=msi_x99_fail&num=1

(...different mobos above, suggestion is around VRM IC







,,,won't push full throttle until this is clarified)


----------



## tictoc

I am in the process of moving right now, so it will be a couple of days before I can update the charts. Hopefully I will have the internet back up and running by this weekend.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...just a touch nervous about this:
> 
> Intel X99 Motherboard Goes Up in Smoke For Reasons Unknown
> Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008
> 
> ...and this: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=msi_x99_fail&num=1
> 
> (...different mobos above, suggestion is around VRM IC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,,,won't push full throttle until this is clarified)


yeah, bud - I'm with ya on this one. the MSI "incident" looked like a burnt trace over by the case header, so not likely the VRMs. The ASus... smoked VRM for sure.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine needs a bit more voltse to bench at 4.7 and 4.8 so hopefully yours scales better after 1.3


nah - what I'm sayin' is there's alot of performance gains with out changing vcore.


----------



## szeged

Oh lol. I'm just testing vcore changes on the chip atm lol. I'll test more tonight.


----------



## Joa3d43

...a small update for 4.7 GHz from a few days back...now it's time to optimize the RAM further > X99 / 5960X seems like a 'whole new ball game' compared to the move from x79 / 3970X SB > 4960X Ivy-E









Joa3d43 - 5960X @ 4.7 GHz - SCORE = 1904



...for comparison, equivalent wPrime 32 run


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...a small update for 4.7 GHz from a few days back...now it's time to optimize the RAM further > X99 / 5960X seems like a 'whole new ball game' compared to the move from x79 / 3970X SB > 4960X Ivy-E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 - 5960X @ 4.7 GHz - SCORE = 1904
> 
> 
> 
> ...for comparison, equivalent wPrime 32 run


Its crazy how much that ram helps... I need to mirror your settings and see if my cpu can do the same... I haven't touched my memory at all.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Its crazy how much that ram helps... I need to mirror your settings and see if my cpu can do the same... I haven't touched my memory at all.


...I'm still learning myself, only a few days w/ Haswell/-E of any kind so far, but RAM optimization should help because Haswell/-E has such major IMC design improvements


----------



## gtz

GTZ -- 5820K -- 4300 -- 1270


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Wow, the 5820K at just 4.3GHz is nearly matching my 4.7 GHz 4930K score! Looks like a very decent increase in IPC from IB-E to Haswell!


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Wow, the 5820K at just 4.3GHz is nearly matching my 4.7 GHz 4930K score! Looks like a very decent increase in IPC from IB-E to Haswell!


Thanks, but sadly I got a overclocking dud. I cannot stabilize beyond 4.3.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> Thanks, but sadly I got a overclocking dud. I cannot stabilize beyond 4.3.


No worries, I get 1270 with my cpu @4.8GHz and ram @2400MHz CL9.

5820ks are monsters!


----------



## CL3P20

CL3P20 - R15 : 1579 - Intel 5820k @ 5387mhz, 1.54v - Gskill DDR4 @ 1503mhz, 1.6v


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> CL3P20 - R15 : 1579 - Intel 5820k @ 5387mhz, 1.54v - Gskill DDR4 @ 1503mhz, 1.6v


Very nice!!!!


----------



## Vaub

Here's my 5820k; 4,5Ghz @ 1,3V. First manual overclock, tweaked only the multiplier.
The first run was at 4,6Ghz using the Asus OC tool, but it was not quite stable







(it even put 3 core at 4,7Ghz... might be the reason why it wasn't stable)

Memory is "stock" Gskill 2400Mhz




The 185 single-core might have been this 4,7Ghz turbo boost.
Nothing too special, but from other results it seems Haswell gave a nice boost.
Quote:


> CL3P20 - R15 : 1579 - Intel 5820k @ 5387mhz, 1.54v - Gskill DDR4 @ 1503mhz, 1.6v


Wow, great OC! What are you using to cool this thing?


----------



## CL3P20

LN2 .. CPU just will not do 6c/12t through much more; it did manage this for 32m wprime

http://hwbot.org/submission/2627296_

& hwbot prime @ the same clocks - http://hwbot.org/submission/2627433_


----------



## Akadaka

i7 5820K are going to be popular in my opinion they will be like the 3930K of x79 line the only thing that is lame is the 28 PCI-E lanes.


----------



## drummerboy26

*drummerboy26 -- Intel Xeon E5 2660 v2 (x2) -- 2.2 GHZ at stock clock and 2.6 when all cores are active -- 2252














*


----------



## gtz

GTZ -- Intel i7 5820K -- 4400 -- 1303



I finally stabilized at 4.4


----------



## CL3P20

new score for me with tuned memory and maxxed uncore for this CPU...

Intel 5820k @ 5.5ghz LN2


----------



## M3TAl

Wish I could run Cinebench on these PC's at work. They're all 12C/24T 2x Xeon E5-2630 v2's I think.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> new score for me with tuned memory and maxxed uncore for this CPU...
> 
> Intel 5820k @ 5.5ghz LN2


Haha, well just decimates my 4930K!







Of course my 4930K has never gotten above 4.8GHz so it actually was slightly worse in Cinebench than my 5GHz 3960X was...


----------



## Nizzen

http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/46254kNB2750cl15-1.png.html


----------



## Mydog




----------



## Mydog




----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*


thats a damn impressive 5960x you got there!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> thats a damn impressive 5960x you got there!


Thanks, not unhappy with it at all so far but I've only been playing with it for 1.5 day on water cooling.

http://valid.canardpc.com/rrjkma


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*


holy smokes... hows your scaling?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> holy smokes... hows your scaling?


Scales ok on core and cache speed but my memory isn't any good, waiting on 3330 MHz memory.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Scales ok on core and cache speed but my memory isn't any good, waiting on 3330 MHz memory.


Very nice man... I managed to get my 2666 memory to 3000 with the same timings with little effort.

I'm not nearly familiar enough with HW/HW-E to go big yet.


----------



## Mydog

Small improvement testing uncore speed, 4.7 at 1,32v is the sweet spot for now.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Small improvement testing uncore speed, 4.7 at 1,32v is the sweet spot for now.


What volts are you running your ram at?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> What volts are you running your ram at?


Stock, they won't go above 2400MHz no matter what I throw at them


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 - 5960x @ 4.6GHz - 1864


----------



## Jpmboy

OP missed a few entries from this post forward? http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores/600_20#post_22805028


----------



## tictoc

I've been out of town for the last 10 days, but now I'm back and I will get the entries updated later tonight.

@Jpmboy I will double check the sheets from your link to today, to make sure none of the scores are missing. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I've been out of town for the last 10 days, but now I'm back and I will get the entries updated later tonight.
> 
> @Jpmboy
> I will double check the sheets from your link to today, to make sure none of the scores are missing. Thanks for the heads up.


...yeah, Jpmboy is right...my last one here from September 12th didn't make it > http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores/640#post_22835918 ...may be go back to Sept. 10 or 11th... ?


----------



## tictoc

I left on the 11th, so, no updates since then. Will get it sorted out in a bit.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I left on the 11th, so, no updates since then. Will get it sorted out in a bit.


thanks Bro. Believe me... I know!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So it looks like, clock to clock, the 5960X is scoring around 500-600 points higher than my 4930K in R15. I sure wish I had an extra $1k lying around to get me one of these things but if/when I do go with X99 it will have to be as a completely new build. Nightfury is starting to show her age now (originally put this build together in July 2012 with some additions over that time)...


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So it looks like, clock to clock, the 5960X is scoring around 500-600 points higher than my 4930K in R15. I sure wish I had an extra $1k lying around to get me one of these things but if/when I do go with X99 it will have to be as a completely new build. Nightfury is starting to show her age now (originally put this build together in July 2012 with some additions over that time)...


You should do a sick blue theme this time! i'll look forward to your build log once you upgrade!


----------



## Olivon

Olivon---i7 [email protected]


----------



## Mydog

Still working on hitting 2k in CB15 with only core and cache speed untill I get my G.Skill 3200 MHz memory but 1966 isn't a bad score.



Mydog---i7 [email protected] MHz---1966cb---


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Just for benching ok, but for 24/7 the vcore is to high.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Still working on hitting 2k in CB15 with only core and cache speed untill I get my G.Skill 3200 MHz memory but 1966 isn't a bad score.
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog---i7 [email protected] MHz---1966cb---


Thats pretty monster man.

What are your cache/ cache volts and ram volts?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Just for benching ok, but for 24/ the vcore is to high.


Agreed, for 24/7 I run 4,7 GHz at 1,32 vcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Thats pretty monster man.
> 
> What are your cache/ cache volts and ram volts?


Cache speed is 4600 MHz with 1,35V, ram speed and voltage are at stock as my ram sucks.

Small improvement from 4,6 to 4,7 GHz cache speed, still same voltage.
score 1969CB


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Agreed, for 24/7 I run 4,7 GHz at 1,32 vcore
> Cache speed is 4600 MHz with 1,35V, ram speed and voltage are at stock as my ram sucks.
> 
> Small improvement from 4,6 to 4,7 GHz cache speed, still same voltage.
> score 1969CB


Wow... I can't imagine getting mine to run that high... then again I've never pushed voltage above 1.25v Is that voltage safe


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Wow... I can't imagine getting mine to run that high... then again I've never pushed voltage above 1.25v Is that voltage safe


Safe enough when I keep water temps at 16C and only for short benches ofc.


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*

@Vaub - CPU-Z Memory Tab not in screenshot

@Nizzen - I have added your score to the chart, but can you add the data line to your post.







Thanks









@viperatc1 - Need to post in thread with screenshot and data-line per the examples in the OP.

@soulasassin - Need to post in thread with screenshot and data-line per the examples in the OP.


----------



## Janes360

i7 2600k Oc 5,2 Ghz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EJiuu6liyA


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spcti*
> 
> user spcti A.K.A. Slinky PC ~ i7 4960X ~ 5200MHz ~ score 2139 (world record)


Looks like a bugged score to me. A 4960X at 4.9GHz should be in the 1300-1400 cb score.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spcti*
> 
> user spcti A.K.A. Slinky PC ~ i7 4960X ~ 5200MHz ~ score 2139 (world record)
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a bugged score to me. A 4960X at 4.9GHz should be in the 1300-1400 cb score.
Click to expand...

agreed.


----------



## Jumper118

holy cow somethings up with that score. if it was a 5960x i might believe it, but not a 4960X


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

I loled also hart... bugged score.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 1901



[come on slinky... scrub that bugged score!]


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*

@spcti - I removed your score from the chart, since it is way out of line from other similar setups.

@Janes360 - Need to post in thread with screenshot and data-line per the examples in the OP.


----------



## MunneY

EDIT.. I'd Already posted.


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 5820k @ 4.7Ghz -- 1423


still got some more tweaking to do i screwed up when i bought my memory i bought 2 kits of the crucial 2x4Gb @ 2133Mhz and one kit does 3100Mhz @ 16-18-18 and the other 2x4Gb kit only does 2400Mhz i cant seen too get it any higher


----------



## DividebyZERO

My old crappy Xeon x5650 @ 4.5ghz, i am hitting a bclk wall now, and will have to tinker to get higher. i cannot post cpuid yet because i'm on win10 and CPUID wont run. It crashes on Win10 for me.



Going to start with Ram/uncore now i guess. anyone know how to get CPUID working in win10?


----------



## M3TAl

Are win10 benches valid?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 1901
> 
> 
> 
> [come on slinky... scrub that bugged score!]


Wow, 650 points higher than my identically clocked 4930K! Great CPU this...


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Are win10 benches valid?


I have run it in win7 before i upgraded this is from the xeon thread


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cky2k6

Looks like I found the value in gskill 2400 value ram, over 3ghz and still runs cinebench with 1.35v. If only my cpu/cache was as fortunate...

cky2k6 -- Intel i7-5960x -- 4570 -- 1851


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Really jealous of you guys' shiny new Intel monsters! First time in a while I haven't been at the cutting edge of CPU tech... :/


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Really jealous of you guys' shiny new Intel monsters! First time in a while I haven't been at the cutting edge of CPU tech... :/


me too im jelly for those who have 5960x


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> me too im jelly for those who have 5960x


me too! lol


----------



## 636cc of fury

5.2Ghz

http://imgur.com/BDRcT3N

5.3Ghz

http://imgur.com/lmWRuOe


----------



## mxthunder

2x Xeon X5650 @ 2.67Ghz stock


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> 5.2Ghz
> 
> http://imgur.com/BDRcT3N
> 
> 5.3Ghz
> 
> http://imgur.com/lmWRuOe


Holy ****e!!! Beating my 4.7 GHz 4930K by almost 1000 points!! Now I'm really jealous!

Btw, I got my own "636cc of fury" too!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Moparman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Holy ****e!!! Beating my 4.7 GHz 4930K by almost 1000 points!! Now I'm really jealous!
> 
> Btw, I got my own "636cc of fury" too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice runs and Nice bikes. Not sure If i posted my SR2 build in this thread way back.

My Zx6r










http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/aaronwpbb/media/2014-06-03_12-38-13_351_zps01a92444.jpg.html


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Nice runs and Nice bikes. Not sure If i posted my SR2 build in this thread way back.
> 
> My Zx6r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/aaronwpbb/media/2014-06-03_12-38-13_351_zps01a92444.jpg.html


Beauty man! I love the 07-08 personally (though many didn't apparently). I had an 06 ZX-10R a while back and loved it too! Sorry for the off topic guys...


----------



## jason387




----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Are win10 benches valid?


...not sure what the OP rules are in this thread, but Win 10 seems to have the same RTC clock bug issue as Win 8 / 8.1 and Cinebench runs with those are not valid at HWBot etc per this http://hwbot.org/news/9635_application_48_rules/


----------



## tictoc

I have allowed Win 8/8.1 scores. Not sure on Win 10, but I will run it through one of my VM's and see how it does. If everything seems legit, then I don't have any issues with benches in Win 10.

**edit* *

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Are win10 benches valid?


Windows 10 Cinebench scores seem to be inline with Win 7 and 8. Unless someone sees some wide variance in their scores then I have no problems with benches submitted using Windows 10. Cinebench reports Windows 10 as Windows 8 Professional, so there would be no way to verify if a bench was done in 10 or 8 anyway.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*


yes my fx6300 got to 8th but that's an old score


----------



## M3TAl

Winter is coming, might try to beat my old score when she arrives.


----------



## Schmuckley

[email protected] Mhz 1355


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> yes my fx6300 got to 8th but that's an old score


At 5Ghz the FX 6300 won't go over 600. I've had the FX 6300.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> yes my fx6300 got to 8th but that's an old score
> 
> 
> 
> At 5Ghz the FX 6300 won't go over 600. I've had the FX 6300.
Click to expand...

At 5ghz my fx6300 got 595 will ram at 1600 but my highest score is 624 I think


----------



## jason387

Yes. The FX 6300 cant do much more.


----------



## fx63007850

I know I reckon I could get 650 if I max everything out


----------



## jason387

Yes. The FX 6300 cant do much more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> I know I reckon I could get 650 if I max everything out


Maybe at 5.3Ghz with the HT Link past 3000Mhz with the Ram set to 2400Mhz at 11-11-11 timings.


----------



## M3TAl

Ht-Link adding points? Not in my testing. It was all tight memory timings and CPU clock speed that helped. Going for high memory clock and looser timings didn't really help at all.

My previous run at 5.414 GHz:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Ht-Link adding points? Not in my testing. It was all tight memory timings and CPU clock speed that helped. Going for high memory clock and looser timings didn't really help at all.
> 
> My previous run at 5.414 GHz:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


With my FX 6300 past 3000MHZ on the HT Link I would see a ganin, only in benchmarks though it was very little.


----------



## marc0053

update:
marc0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.7 GHz - Score = 1912


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> update:
> marc0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.7 GHz - Score = 1912


Nice score and OC on CPU, cache and memory


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Nice score and OC on CPU, cache and memory


Thanks Mydog








I'm still quite a distance from reaching your score. Ambient temps is around 25C here and winter is still a few months away.
Do you like the Hailea chiller? I've been thinking about one but they seem pretty expensive over here.
Great cpu you have there! Looking forward to see your 980 classified scores








Cheers,
Marc


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Thanks Mydog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still quite a distance from reaching your score. Ambient temps is around 25C here and winter is still a few months away.
> Do you like the Hailea chiller? I've been thinking about one but they seem pretty expensive over here.
> Great cpu you have there! Looking forward to see your 980 classified scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Marc


Well Ambient temps dropped to 1C here today so it's time to put on warm clothes and start OC'ing the **** out of this CPU and memory. Windows open combined with the Hailea, which I've never regretted buying, I'm now holding a steady 17C on the water.
The 980 classies can't release soon enough


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Well Ambient temps dropped to 1C here today so it's time to put on warm clothes and start OC'ing the **** out of this CPU and memory. Windows open combined with the Hailea, which I've never regretted buying, I'm now holding a steady 17C on the water.
> The 980 classies can't release soon enough


I had decided to get 980 classys today, but I dont think I can take the beating on my Ti Classys.

I really need to get back to work on my CPU.. You guys are shaming me.

Is there anythign special to getting the Cache up? X99 Deluxe


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I had decided to get 980 classys today, but I dont think I can take the beating on my Ti Classys.
> 
> I really need to get back to work on my CPU.. You guys are shaming me.
> 
> Is there anythign special to getting the Cache up? X99 Deluxe


You need cache voltage up to what ever your comfortable with, up to 1,45V is OK for daily use according to [email protected], I'm using 1,32V for 4.6 GHz cache.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> You need cache voltage up to what ever your comfortable with, up to 1,45V is OK for daily use according to [email protected], I'm using 1,32V for 4.6 GHz cache.


anything else... or just cache voltage?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> anything else... or just cache voltage?


That's all I change but there are other that can help on stability but you should check out the Rampage V thread or ask Jpmboy as he's the expert in my opinion


----------



## melodystyle2003

melodystyle2003 -- intel i7-4790k -- 4847 -- 982


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@mxthunder - CPU-Z memory tab not in screenshot; need to add data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post
@jason387 - CPU-Z memory tab not in screenshot; need to add data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post


----------



## rvborgh

Here's the latest R15 run on my Quad Opty system...

rvborgh -- Quad AMD Opteron 61xx "Magny Cours" (4 x 12 K10 cores) -- 3.0 GHz -- 3104cb


----------



## rvborgh

i should also add a data point for my 2009 vintage dual AMD Opteron 8439SE setup:

rvborgh -- dual AMD Opteron 8439SE "Istanbul" (2 x 6 K10 cores) -- 3.2 GHz -- 953cb


----------



## Joa3d43

...forgot to post this







got all excited about 4833 / strap167 / DDR4 3333, but that's not 100% stable yet

*Joa3d43* -- 5960X @ 4750 / strap 125 / DDR4 3333 -- Win8-64 -- *SCORE 1918*

...memory could use some more tuning, but this 2800/3000 kit runs 3333MHz on stock voltage and tighter timings


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...forgot to post this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got all excited about 4833 / strap167 / DDR4 3333, but that's not 100% stable yet
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X @ 4750 / strap 125 / DDR4 3333 -- Win8-64 -- *SCORE 1918*
> 
> ...memory could use some more tuning, but this 2800/3000 kit runs 3333MHz on stock voltage and tighter timings


Nice score but you need higher cache speed


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Nice score but you need higher cache speed


I can run it @ 4500cache but noticed slightly lower scores in other benchies as I use moderate volts on cache...likely error correction related....sweet-spot is 4300 for this chip @ 1.25v / cache...the REAL fun bit is 4833 / strap 167 / DDR4 3333.... 4833 / 167 is what I ran for a long time w/ 3970X and then 4960X, my fav setting...hope I get it 100% stable after more tweaking


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> I can run it @ 4500cache but noticed slightly lower scores in other benchies as I use moderate volts on cache...likely error correction related....sweet-spot is 4300 for this chip @ 1.25v / cache...the REAL fun bit is 4833 / strap 167 / DDR4 3333.... 4833 / 167 is what I ran for a long time w/ 3970X and then 4960X, my fav setting...hope I get it 100% stable after more tweaking


I see your putting out good results in the 3DMarks so I have no doubt you'll do excellent here too









Cache voltage are fine up to 1.45 V I believe


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I see your putting out good results in the 3DMarks so I have no doubt you'll do excellent here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cache voltage are fine up to 1.45 V I believe


...I know as I read / post in the Haswell-E & X99 threads and have been known to pm w/ Raja...so far, I've played w/ three 5960X and two X99 mobos (Asus X99 Deluxe and Rampage V Ex and a Gigabyte) and a bit of extra cache voltage can stabilize your CPU oc, but there really is not that much gained (other than in some 2D benches) with going much higher than 4.2 GHz + - on cache > BUT the extra cache voltage introduces additional heat...and an 8c / 16t 5960X @ 4.833 giggles already produces a lot of heat, even at the low to mid 1.4v vCore and heavy cooling









...it's really about getting this new platform perfectly tuned (for Physics scores and fast graphics response) for the upcoming 'big die Maxwell' Classies GPUs in early-mid 2015, never mind the 780 Tis etc and may be a 980 C or so as well...this recent upgrade cycle was different in that it involved a *triple*: a new chip set, new type of RAM (DDR4) and a new CPU family >
< a lot of vars changing all at once at the 'bleeding edge'...


----------



## Mike The Owl




----------



## sjwpwpro

I filled out the form here is my screen shot:


----------



## centvalny

centvalny - 5960X @ 5236Mhz - 2098

http://imgur.com/NW1SxaD


----------



## Joa3d43

...an update

Joa3d43 -- 5960X @ 4800 -- SCORE -- 1934



...AND for comparison only: The above was w/ cache @ 4300, the run in the spoiler @ 1932 is w/ cache @ 4200


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EDIT - btw, also ran it in Win 8.0 (different boot drive) , score was 1935 w/ cache 4200


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...an update
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X @ 4800 -- SCORE -- 1934
> 
> 
> 
> ...AND for comparison only: The above was w/ cache @ 4300, the run in the spoiler @ 1932 is w/ cache @ 4200
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - btw, also ran it in Win 8.0 (different boot drive) , score was 1935 w/ cache 4200


so, within normal variance...


----------



## Mydog

Finally broke 2k








Need to tweak memory a bit more but not to bad.


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@rvborgh - CPU-Z memory tab not in screenshot
@Mike The Owl - CPU-Z main tab and memory tab not in screenshot; need to add data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post


----------



## centvalny

Update

centvalny - 5960X @ 5389.7Mhz - 2177

http://imgur.com/yiqe4sN


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Yes! I finally beat my previous time, and set a new world record!

...and can I just say, those 5 users that haven't run the single-threaded benchmark are totally in the way. >_>


----------



## PR-Imagery

Update

PR-Imagery -- AMD Opteron 6100 -- 2250MHz -- 2242


----------



## gecko991

Very nice, put em to work.


----------



## BrotherBeast

BrotherBeast - - Intel Xeon E5-2687W V3 @ 3.36Ghz - - 1652


----------



## Mydog

New high-score


----------



## drummerboy26

You need another Xeon!!!!


----------



## drummerboy26

Referring to the fellow who uploaded a 2687w v3 Xeon score. Xeons get lonely by themselves.


----------



## BrotherBeast

It wouldn't be lonely if you gave me $2100 to buy another one for it to play with


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@menthuslayer - Need to post in thread with screenshot per the instructions in the OP
@Agiel - Need to post in thread with screenshot per the instructions in the OP
@BrotherBeast - CPU-Z main tab and memory tab not in screenshot
@Mydog - I have added your submission to the charts. Can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post, so I can update your sub with the correct CPU clock.


----------



## mateuszgpucomp

2x Intel Xeon E5-2696 v3 (18core/36HT)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mateuszgpucomp*
> 
> 2x Intel Xeon E5-2696 v3 (18core/36HT)










--







--


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mateuszgpucomp*
> 
> 2x Intel Xeon E5-2696 v3 (18core/36HT)


----------



## drummerboy26

Beautiful score.


----------



## drummerboy26

If I was wealthy, I would.


----------



## dhenzjhen




----------



## gecko991

Some serious Xeon powa being thrown around here, very nice scores.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


...some reallly nice BCLK scaling in those DJ - too bad Intel won't let us have some 'X' or 'K' unlocked multiplier v3 Xeons - I could find some real good use for a 18c /36t @ 5 GHz !


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...some reallly nice BCLK scaling in those DJ - too bad Intel won't let us have some 'X' or 'K' unlocked multiplier v3 Xeons - I could find some real good use for a 18c /36t @ 5 GHz !
Click to expand...

Thanks Joa







...yeah blck limited on those V3s lucky if you can get it to 105.


----------



## Yordan

Yordan - FX 6300 4.53 / GTX 760 x2








-


----------



## Jumper118

Jumper118
i7 [email protected] on lots of volts
thermalright silver arrow sb-e extreme
got over 900! yay


----------



## M3TAl

M3TAl -- 4790K -- 4.804 GHz -- 985/190

There will be more of these to come today, going for over 1000!

My first weekend with this chip and I'm very pleased. Seems to be an amazing clocker as far as voltage goes. Been running it 4.7 1.2V all yesterday, no problems with anything I threw at it. Picked a random voltage for this run (load was 1.272V, need to disable C states) and it didn't have a problem. Temps were about 66C max during the run.



Edit few hours later: Well met my goal of 1000 points or higher!!! Hoooray. Man these things are way too easy to clock compared to all my AMD's or maybe my chip is golden?

First I worked on cache and memory timings to get efficiency up. Then went for more clock speed. Interesting with 100+ Mhz single core only went up 1 point. Not sure what vcore was under load but I'd guess around 1.3V, that sounds pretty crazy for 4.9 GHz Cinebenching. Actually got a few BSOD's working on 4.9 too, had to play with voltages a little.

M3TAl -- 4790K -- 4.8 GHz -- 987/195



M3TAl -- 4790K -- 4.9 GHz -- 1004/196



My first ever Intel since S478 Prescott P4 and I'm tied for 4th out of all 4C/8T Haswell's on air/water (or was 636cc of fury's on water, so 5th?). 4th place for single core too. Not too shabby methinks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> M3TAl -- 4790K -- 4.804 GHz -- 985/190
> 
> There will be more of these to come today, going for over 1000!
> 
> My first weekend with this chip and I'm very pleased. Seems to be an amazing clocker as far as voltage goes. Been running it 4.7 1.2V all yesterday, no problems with anything I threw at it. Picked a random voltage for this run (load was 1.272V, need to disable C states) and it didn't have a problem. Temps were about 66C max during the run.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit few hours later: Well met my goal of 1000 points or higher!!! Hoooray. Man these things are way too easy to clock compared to all my AMD's or maybe my chip is golden?
> 
> First I worked on cache and memory timings to get efficiency up. Then went for more clock speed. Interesting with 100+ Mhz single core only went up 1 point. Not sure what vcore was under load but I'd guess around 1.3V, that sounds pretty crazy for 4.9 GHz Cinebenching. Actually got a few BSOD's working on 4.9 too, had to play with voltages a little.
> 
> M3TAl -- 4790K -- 4.8 GHz -- 987/195
> 
> 
> 
> M3TAl -- 4790K -- 4.9 GHz -- 1004/196
> 
> 
> 
> My first ever Intel since S478 Prescott P4 and I'm tied for 4th out of all 4C/8T Haswell's on air/water (or was 636cc of fury's on water, so 5th?). 4th place for single core too. Not too shabby methinks.


very good this is a stock run o n the CPU


----------



## devilhead

devilhead 5960X 4.9ghz (1.46v) / 4.7 cache(1.47V) / G.Skill(3000mhz) 3200mhz 14-14-15-25-1T 1.38v memory/ RAMPAGE V EXTREME.

> score 1986


----------



## Forceman

Forceman -- i7 4790K -- 5.0/44 -- 1008



Not the greatest score, but 4 digits so I guess worth submitting.

Edit: Just realized I didn't set the second CPU-z tab to memory. Here's an earlier run with the same memory settings, just a different cache speed and a lower score because I hadn't fiddled with the priority.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> M3TAl -- 4790K -- 4.804 GHz -- 985/190
> 
> There will be more of these to come today, going for over 1000!
> 
> My first weekend with this chip and I'm very pleased. Seems to be an amazing clocker as far as voltage goes. Been running it 4.7 1.2V all yesterday, no problems with anything I threw at it. Picked a random voltage for this run (load was 1.272V, need to disable C states) and it didn't have a problem. Temps were about 66C max during the run.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit few hours later: Well met my goal of 1000 points or higher!!! Hoooray. Man these things are way too easy to clock compared to all my AMD's or maybe my chip is golden?
> 
> First I worked on cache and memory timings to get efficiency up. Then went for more clock speed. Interesting with 100+ Mhz single core only went up 1 point. Not sure what vcore was under load but I'd guess around 1.3V, that sounds pretty crazy for 4.9 GHz Cinebenching. Actually got a few BSOD's working on 4.9 too, had to play with voltages a little.
> 
> M3TAl -- 4790K -- 4.8 GHz -- 987/195
> 
> 
> 
> M3TAl -- 4790K -- 4.9 GHz -- 1004/196
> 
> 
> 
> My first ever Intel since S478 Prescott P4 and I'm tied for 4th out of all 4C/8T Haswell's on air/water (or was 636cc of fury's on water, so 5th?). 4th place for single core too. Not too shabby methinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very good this is a stock run o n the CPU
Click to expand...




for the record this is not a submission


----------



## Fluffly Mushkin

Fluffy Mushkin-- Intel Core i7 5960x -- 4498.95 -- 1770 / 175 (Single Core)

Running on air, Noctua NH-D15


----------



## szeged

Szeged --- intel i7 4790k --- 4.9ghz --- 1000



cpu is an hour old, idk what i did but it would pass at 1.28v @ 4.9 before, was messing around in the bios now it wants 1.39v for 4.9, weird. Gotta figure it out or itll drive me insane.

using an h100i atm.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Szeged --- intel i7 4790k --- 4.9ghz --- 1000
> 
> 
> 
> cpu is an hour old, idk what i did but it would pass at 1.28v @ 4.9 before, was messing around in the bios now it wants 1.39v for 4.9, weird. Gotta figure it out or itll drive me insane.
> 
> using an h100i atm.


I had a similar issue on this cpu and the cpu i had before it. both 4790k's i think its the input voltage and the the cache.


----------



## szeged

ill figure out what it is eventually, atm im only messing with the core voltage and cache and core ratio.


----------



## tictoc

Sorry for the lack of updates. I am going through the submissions and updating the sheets now.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Sorry for the lack of updates. I am going through the submissions and updating the sheets now.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ill figure out what it is eventually, atm im only messing with the core voltage and cache and core ratio.


Let me know when you do. Also i can oc the cache up to meet the core at 4.9GHz but its a waste as there are no benefits.


----------



## szeged

nice, what voltage did you use for your cache? i can get mine to 4400 on auto volts, havent pushed farther than that yet.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nice, what voltage did you use for your cache? i can get mine to 4400 on auto volts, havent pushed farther than that yet.


for 4.9 i was at 1.252v However i never tried to trim it i just set that and raised multi as a guess but it remained stable through everything. I probably could have dropped the cache voltage a bit.


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@Yordan - CPU-Z mem tab not in screenshot
@devilhead - CPU-Z mem tab not in screenshot


----------



## M3TAl

I'm VERY happy with this score. Upped vcore a tad, upped memory, and found a little secret while tweaking along the way







. Still 4.9 GHz.

M3TAl -- 4790K -- 4.9 GHz -- 1012/199


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> *UPDATED*
> 
> [*] @Yordan
> - CPU-Z mem tab not in screenshot
> [*] @devilhead
> - CPU-Z mem tab not in screenshot


ok, here one more time








devilhead 5960X 4.9ghz (1.46v) / 4.7 cache(1.47V) / G.Skill(3000mhz) 3200mhz 13-14-15-16-1T 1.47v memory/ RAMPAGE V EXTREME Score - 1999


----------



## szeged

Szeged --- 4790k --- 5.3ghz --- 1081



trying to get it to pass with 5.4ghz but i think i have a bad mount atm, nothing will help me get past 5.3 in cinebench yet.


----------



## ugotd8

Anyone seen this cinebench behavior on X99 with 5960X where the multicore render will just stop randomly for a few seconds then finish ? By that I mean the rendering display squares stop, then all of a sudden it's done. Put my machine back at stock and it's still doing it.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Anyone seen this cinebench behavior on X99 with 5960X where the multicore render will just stop randomly for a few seconds then finish ? By that I mean the rendering display squares stop, then all of a sudden it's done. Put my machine back at stock and it's still doing it.


Happens to me on x99 and z97 maybe it's a haswell thing.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Happens to me on x99 and z97 maybe it's a haswell thing.


Hmmm, this possibly ? I'm going to try and report back.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Hmmm, this possibly ? I'm going to try and report back.


That was not it. Although good to have that device disabled since it could be a potential problem.

I tried setting in BIOS the PCI-gen to Gen2 on the PCI slot my card is in (GTX570). No joy.

Then, I tried disabling (shutting down) HWiNFO64 which I use for rainmeter. With both of those programs stopped cinebench R15 and R11.529 run perfectly with no pauses. I'm guessing at this point something to do with HWiNFO64 interacting every two seconds with the video card to get sensor readings.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Anyone seen this cinebench behavior on X99 with 5960X where the multicore render will just stop randomly for a few seconds then finish ? By that I mean the rendering display squares stop, then all of a sudden it's done. Put my machine back at stock and it's still doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Happens to me on x99 and z97 maybe it's a haswell thing.
Click to expand...

it has to be as my cpu does it as well. even at stock.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it has to be as my cpu does it as well. even at stock.


set priority to real time and it will do the entire bench with out showing anything, just all of a sudden it will be done.


----------



## szeged

for some reason setting it to real time just crashes windows for me, weird.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it has to be as my cpu does it as well. even at stock.
> 
> 
> 
> set priority to real time and it will do the entire bench with out showing anything, just all of a sudden it will be done.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> for some reason setting it to real time just crashes windows for me, weird.


I believe its a timing issue with the watchdog as I have seen many watchdog violations even though all my benches are stable and even at stock but i'm also experiencing psu failure. I'm going to rma the psu when i sell the mobo/cpu/gpu as a combo to go X99 and new gpu.


----------



## szeged

Szeged --- 4790k --- 5.5ghz --- 1126



got a little bit more out of it. Gonna push some more in a couple days.


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*

@szeged That is the 3rd highest quad so far. Just 1 point behind 636cc of fury with his 4770k. Although, to catch the top quad you would have to push your 4790k over 6 GHz.


----------



## szeged

if i can get a new dewar i could maybe do it, i have to use DICE atm because my dewar is screwed







trying to find a cheap 20-30L atm.

this new cpu is chuggin along great, runs at 5.0 with just a h100i, 5.5 with dice. these are cinebench scores, validation clocks are higher for water and dice.


----------



## levontraut

All runs have been a single run at stock clocks.
All specs are in my sig.

Games rig AKA Slow Coach
Windows 10
758 cb

Server1 - Main
OS 2012 R2
625 cb

Server2 - Failover/Backup
Server 2012
426 cb


----------



## fx63007850

fx 6300 @4715 571cb


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> fx 6300 @4715 571cb


missing the date on the screenshot notepad thing but whatever they might accept it anyways hopefully









can your cpu go any higher?


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> fx 6300 @4715 571cb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missing the date on the screenshot notepad thing but whatever they might accept it anyways hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can your cpu go any higher?
Click to expand...

dam forgot to put that and yes can take it to 5.16ghz haven't tried more yet

i done a fresh install of windows so going to do my scores again

in the spreadsheet my scores are there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> missing the date on the screenshot notepad thing but whatever they might accept it anyways hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can your cpu go any higher?


No need for the notepad with date and username. I updated the original rules back in post #11.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> dam forgot to put that and yes can take it to 5.16ghz haven't tried more yet
> 
> i done a fresh install of windows so going to do my scores again
> 
> in the spreadsheet my scores are there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your sub looks good.


----------



## szeged

nice to know then


----------



## jason387

Best I can do with a 4+1 phase mobo


----------



## fx63007850

new high score 626 fx6300 @ 5.17


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> All runs have been a single run at stock clocks.
> All specs are in my sig.
> 
> Games rig AKA Slow Coach
> Windows 10
> 758 cb
> 
> Server1 - Main
> OS 2012 R2
> 625 cb
> 
> Server2 - Failover/Backup
> Server 2012
> 426 cb


So i bought myself a present ( New Ram ) I got my self 2 X 8 gig 2400 stuff.

I reran the Cinebench15 for my Games rig and that has shot up to 810 cb... I am very shocked with with just frequency change the performance change will be.. show it is not only the CPU that takes a hit.

http://valid.canardpc.com/fpx13z



http://valid.x86.fr/fpx13z


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Why dualchannel when you can get quadchannel ?
This i will never understand why people this do !

OC yes, but no Quadchannel ?


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Why dualchannel when you can get quadchannel ?
> This i will never understand why people this do !
> 
> OC yes, but no Quadchannel ?


you lost me?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Why dualchannel when you can get quadchannel ?
> This i will never understand why people this do !
> 
> OC yes, but no Quadchannel ?


this makes no sense as he would take a speed hit vs dual channel and to top that off not all mobo's support quad channel. only some mobos support quad channel. You also have to think of the load on the IMC. For benches dual channel is better. If he ran with 2133 supported in dual he would be limited to 1600 or 1866 speeds in quad and i think the trade off will be nonexistant


----------



## KingT

KingT - i7 4930K - 4242MHz - 1146



Direct link to screen shot: http://i.imgur.com/49etfGc.jpg

CHEERS..


----------



## Werne

Werne -- Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 -- 2747MHz -- 134/71


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@jason387 - CPU-Z mem tab not in screenshot
@levontraut - I have added your submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post. Thanks


----------



## aerotracks

aerotracks -- 4790k -- 5454MHz -- 1127 cb
http://abload.de/image.php?img=cbr155.45ghz1.124cbv2sf5.jpg


----------



## M3TAl

Finally got 5 GHz to bench! Proud of myself









M3TAl -- 4790K -- 4998.83 MHz -- 1024 Single core only went up 1 point from last submission







.


----------



## CL3P20

congrats on the 5g. *you will gain more points from tuning RAM and uncore though


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> congrats on the 5g. *you will gain more points from tuning RAM and uncore though


There's not much room left in these sticks unless maybe pushing crazy volts, crazy for me anyways. Wish I had some super nice sticks that do like CL 9 2400+ but I only bench on the side for fun every now and then.


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Werne*
> 
> Werne -- Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 -- 2747MHz -- 134/71
> 
> ttp://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2298536/width/1280/height/1024[/IMG]


nice cpu voltage.








i should be getting a few 775 scores once i get a board. i have a pentium e6500, c2d 6550 and a c2d e7400 so far.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Finally got 5 GHz to bench! Proud of myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M3TAl -- 4790K -- 4998.83 MHz -- 1024 Single core only went up 1 point from last submission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> congrats on the 5g. *you will gain more points from tuning RAM and uncore though


Looks pretty good to me judging from my 4,6ghz xeon score.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Finally got 5 GHz to bench! Proud of myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M3TAl -- 4790K -- 4998.83 MHz -- 1024 Single core only went up 1 point from last submission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is an epic single thread performance, I only managed a score of 188 in single thread, 4.7GHz only though. And the multithread score is nice also, considering its only a quad with hyperthreading.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> That is an epic single thread performance, I only managed a score of 188 in single thread, 4.7GHz only though. And the multithread score is nice also, considering its only a quad with hyperthreading.


I bet a few of the people in the DC owners club with 5 GHz+ chips and 2400+ CL9 ram can easily destroy that single thread







. Maybe I'll pick up some crazy bench ram one day but I only do this for fun every now and then.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I bet a few of the people in the DC owners club with 5 GHz+ chips and 2400+ CL9 ram can easily destroy that single thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Maybe I'll pick up some crazy bench ram one day but I only do this for fun every now and then.


Ah, yes something like 2400MHz ram with 9 or 10 Cas Latency for example would up the score a bit. Also off topic, since you managed a whopping 5.0GHz run at only 1.39v, what's your vcore at 4.7GHz, just curious.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Ah, yes something like 2400MHz ram with 9 or 10 Cas Latency for example would up the score a bit. Also off topic, since you managed a whopping 5.0GHz run at only 1.39v, what's your vcore at 4.7GHz, just curious.


At load on that 5 GHz run it was 1.4-1.408V. Anything lower was a 101 BSOD. It actually BSOD'ed with these settings ~90% the way through XTU bench, guess it takes more vcore.

Here's a pic of the temps with a 69F ambient. I run 1.192V idle for 4.7 while load ranges from 1.2-1.208V and 1.216 at crazy load (like a stress test with AVX extensions).


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> At load on that 5 GHz run it was 1.4-1.408V. Anything lower was a 101 BSOD. It actually BSOD'ed with these settings ~90% the way through XTU bench, guess it takes more vcore.
> 
> Here's a pic of the temps with a 69F ambient. I run 1.192V idle for 4.7 while load ranges from 1.2-1.208V and 1.216 at crazy load (like a stress test with AVX extensions).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I apologize for the offtopic again, but 1.2-1.21v at 4.7GHz is a helluva chip, mine needs almost 1.3v for 4.7Ghz, I haven't even try 4.8GHz as anything below 1.35v would probably BSOD. ~1.2v at 4.7GHz is probably less than 3%.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I apologize for the offtopic again, but 1.2-1.21v at 4.7GHz is a helluva chip, mine needs almost 1.3v for 4.7Ghz, I haven't even try 4.8GHz as anything below 1.35v would probably BSOD. ~1.2v at 4.7GHz is probably less than 3%.


The crazy thing is people in the DC club have even better than mine, at least at high clocks like 4.9-5+.

Never stress tested it for more than 30 minutes at 4.7, too impatient, so maybe it's not truly "stable". It has been gamed on for hours and hours at these settings now without a problem, I don't do any encoding or rendering. Well only small, small amounts when I'm working on recording music which isn't often right now.


----------



## Werne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> nice cpu voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i should be getting a few 775 scores once i get a board. i have a pentium e6500, c2d 6550 and a c2d e7400 so far.


That's not CPU voltage, VCore is ~1.268V (stock, mobo has locked CPU voltage). I have no idea what CPU-Z reads there, I'm guessing VDIMM since memory runs at 1.8V.

By the way, delid the 7400 if you can. Delidded C2Ds with TIM under the IHS run a lot cooler since the stock one is basically like a dried turd by now.


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Werne*
> 
> That's not CPU voltage, VCore is ~1.268V (stock, mobo has locked CPU voltage). I have no idea what CPU-Z reads there, I'm guessing VDIMM since memory runs at 1.8V.
> 
> By the way, delid the 7400 if you can. Delidded C2Ds with TIM under the IHS run a lot cooler since the stock one is basically like a dried turd by now.


i thought it was a bit high







. i have never delided a cpu before, but i suppose a cheap c2d would be perfect to start me off.


----------



## mirzet1976

mirzet1976 -- FX8320 -- 5.2ghz -- 827


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> mirzet1976 -- FX8320 -- 5.2ghz -- 827


Big room for improvement, nice first bench though. Look at the AMD scores with close to same clock getting ~830-840. Are you running as few processes as possible and real time priority?


----------



## mirzet1976

Yes, I switched off the unnecessary processes and help can only tight latency, my opinion, see this post and its latency http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores/330#post_21522536


----------



## Werne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> i thought it was a bit high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . i have never delided a cpu before, but i suppose a cheap c2d would be perfect to start me off.


Yeah, CPU-Z misreads VCore on this board, likely because it's an OEM board, doesn't matter anyway since I can't control CPU voltage so I don't have to monitor it either. And delidding does wonders for these, you generally get around 8-10C or so, I got 21C difference on my E4500 (79C vs 58C, MX-2 on both die and IHS) but that's an extreme example.

Just don't try to delid the other ones you have, your 7400 should use TIM but others are soldered 100%. Do note that I said "should", Intel changed between TIM and solder on some revisions of certain CPUs so god knows whats underneath the IHS. From my experience with 7400s, I'm 90% sure it's TIM, but that still leaves a 10% chance of ripping the die off the PCB.

I personally like the odds, knowing the CPU has a 100% chance to survive takes away all the fun.


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Werne*
> 
> Yeah, CPU-Z misreads VCore on this board, likely because it's an OEM board, doesn't matter anyway since I can't control CPU voltage so I don't have to monitor it either. And delidding does wonders for these, you generally get around 8-10C or so, I got 21C difference on my E4500 (79C vs 58C, MX-2 on both die and IHS) but that's an extreme example.
> 
> Just don't try to delid the other ones you have, your 7400 should use TIM but others are soldered 100%. Do note that I said "should", Intel changed between TIM and solder on some revisions of certain CPUs so god knows whats underneath the IHS. From my experience with 7400s, I'm 90% sure it's TIM, but that still leaves a 10% chance of ripping the die off the PCB.
> 
> I personally like the odds, knowing the CPU has a 100% chance to survive takes away all the fun.


well i'll see what i can do with the lid on to start with then, because it will be very boring if its dies before i even get it in a board







. i have a choice of a few air coolers as well so i'll see what kind of temps i can get with a single tower cooler first, then if i feel like it, i'll get my silver arrow off my main rig as that did a good job cooling my 3770K on 1.6v.


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*

I really need to see what my 4790k can do. I haven't messed with the OC since I put it back under water. On air it went to 5GHz for a CPU-Z validation at 1.39v, and then I backed it down to my current 24/7 stable OC. Currently running at 4.7 GHz, 1.27v, at full load.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> *UPDATED*
> 
> I really need to see what my 4790k can do. I haven't messed with the OC since I put it back under water. On air it went to 5GHz for a CPU-Z validation at 1.39v, and then I backed it down to my current 24/7 stable OC. Currently running at 4.7 GHz, 1.27v, at full load.


Come on! Do it! Now! Get to the Devils Canyon arrhhgg!


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> *UPDATED*
> 
> I really need to see what my 4790k can do. I haven't messed with the OC since I put it back under water. On air it went to 5GHz for a CPU-Z validation at 1.39v, and then I backed it down to my current 24/7 stable OC. Currently running at 4.7 GHz, 1.27v, at full load.


Hey TicToc, I seen you have upgraded to a Intel platform nice i7 4790K what a beast..


----------



## Rabit

351


----------



## mxthunder

my pb with 3770k


----------



## M3TAl

Got the 5 GHz score a tiny bit higher lowering timings to 8-8-8. Messing with RAM really annoys me, don't know what I'm doing. Lowering tRFC from 149 to 120 decreased the score down to 1022. Then it started 101 BSOD'in. Then when going back to 149 tRC it was still BSOD'in, maybe I degraded the chip already lol.

Can't get Windows to load at 2400 9-9-9, gave up on that. Couldn't figure it out.

M3TAl -- 4790K -- 5 GHz -- 1029/201


----------



## sjwpwpro

sjwpwpro - AMD955BE - 4.515 - 456/118


----------



## Joa3d43

...2 items > one update (5960) and one new entry (4790k)

*Joa3d43* -- 5960X @ 5100 -- *SCORE 2061*



*Joa3d43* -- 4790K @ 5325 -- *SCORE 1088*


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...2 items > one update (5960) and one new entry (4790k)
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X @ 5100 -- *SCORE 2061*
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 4790K @ 5325 -- *SCORE 1088*


Joa3d43 whats the point to hide always cpu voltage? Thats not nice to hide info which suppose to be














nice score!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> my pb with 3770k
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I am grasping your post to say that 3770k vs 4790k are performing the same when the first is clocked 500Mhz higher than the latter?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Joa3d43 whats the point to hide always cpu voltage? Thats not nice to hide info which suppose to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice score!


Lol he really does that all the time? If so that's kind of silly.


----------



## Mikecdm

Mikecdm -- 5960x -- 5545 Mhz -- 2239


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> I am grasping your post to say that 3770k vs 4790k are performing the same when the first is clocked 500Mhz higher than the latter?


Not sure what you mean. I see two other 4790k posts on here that have about the same score with the 3770k being clocked 400mhz higher?
Of course the 4790k will perform better at the same clock speed - its newer architecture. What is your point??


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Not sure what you mean. I see two other 4790k posts on here that have about the same score with the 3770k being clocked 400mhz higher?
> Of course the 4790k will perform better at the same clock speed - its newer architecture. What is your point??


Exactly this i am pointing out, anyone may conclude that despite the two generations gap, performance wise the differences are not something extraordinary, proven once more. More energy efficient yes but that's it if we talk about raw power in this bench.


----------



## mxthunder

I think the same score with a 400mhz difference is a HUGE performance gap.
However, I agree, i could give a rats ass about power consumption.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> I think the same score with a 400mhz difference is a HUGE performance gap.
> However, I agree, i could give a rats ass about power consumption.


Well is not 400 but 500Mhz perhaps more depending on other hw components.
I am not claiming that is a tiny perfromance gain, but personally would like higher gains per generation.


----------



## mxthunder

Your memory is a bit faster, but thats almost the exact score, with 500mhz lower. Almost makes me want to upgrade to haswell


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Joa3d43 whats the point to hide always cpu voltage? Thats not nice to hide info which suppose to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice score!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Lol he really does that all the time? If so that's kind of silly.


...LoL indeed

...per Haswell-E thread _" On haswell and haswell E, cpuz reads vid, it does not read vcore. So correct, cpuz will not see vcore increase with increase loads since it only reads vid (called for voltage), not vcore (actual supplied voltage).

However like Praz said, motherboard LLC settings can not affect vcore on Haswell or Haswell E, it only affects vrin since bios/mobo does not have that kind of access to intels fivr...."_


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...LoL indeed
> 
> ...per Haswell-E thread _" On haswell and haswell E, cpuz reads vid, it does not read vcore. So correct, cpuz will not see vcore increase with increase loads since it only reads vid (called for voltage), not vcore (actual supplied voltage).
> 
> However like Praz said, motherboard LLC settings can not affect vcore on Haswell or Haswell E, it only affects vrin since bios/mobo does not have that kind of access to intels fivr...."_


Lol indeed. CPUz reads vcore just fine on Haswell, if it's up to date.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Lol indeed. CPUz reads vcore just fine on Haswell, if it's up to date.


...not that it matters one bit re. my scores (!), but the last time I checked (less than two weeks ago), the VID vs vCore issue is still there in CPUz ._..

"Hi,In fear of repeating myself that doesn't change the fact that CPU-Z does not show vcore. It's showing the V ID which is what the cpu thinks it is receiving. AIDA is infact the correct reading."_ Jan 1. 2015 , http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=27430528

...*my own observations* w/ Haswell / -E are similar w/ current CPUz... with this, I bid you adieu...


----------



## M3TAl

All I can say is it works for those of us with 4790Ks. If I set 1.192 vcore cpuz shows 1.192-1.2 at idle. During load anywhere from 1.2, 1.208, 1.216. Same as hwinfo64 shows under the Nuvotron readings for vcore. Obviously a dmm is the most accurate.


----------



## CL3P20

I have no issues with CPU-Z reading correct vcore.. X99 or Z97. *I always verify with DMM as well.. everything is spot on using newest CPU-Z


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I have no issues with CPU-Z reading correct vcore.. X99 or Z97. *I always verify with DMM as well.. everything is spot on using newest CPU-Z


same here, for my 5960X shows correct vcore


----------



## lilchronic

cpu-z reads the voltgae correctly for me, my VID is 1.1v in bios for 4.2ghz and cpuz reads up to 1.126v under load

aida54 also reads it correctly cpu vid 1.1v and cpu core 1.126v

..........guess it depends on the motherboards sensor controller????


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> cpu-z reads the voltgae correctly for me, my VID is 1.1v in bios for 4.2ghz and cpuz reads up to 1.126v under load
> 
> aida54 also reads it correctly cpu vid 1.1v and cpu core 1.126v
> 
> ..........guess it depends on the motherboards sensor controller????


...not that it is relevant for R15 scores here anyhow, but the latest HWInfo 64 version seems to work best for me as far as 'software' goes, and it differs slightly from CPUz reading; probably also comes down to LLC settings...CPUz vCore VID items are identified at multiple spots by Asus staff, but in the end, DMM is the way to go anyway


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...not that it is relevant for R15 scores here anyhow, but the latest HWInfo 64 version seems to work best for me as far as 'software' goes, and it differs slightly from CPUz reading; probably also comes down to LLC settings...CPUz vCore VID items are identified at multiple spots by Asus staff, but in the end, DMM is the way to go anyway


Well LLC only effect's input voltage...


----------



## M3TAl

Threw in my Mushkin sticks the other day and got the 5 GHz score higher, barely. Couldn't get them into Windows at 9-9-9 2400 either. They did do 2200 8-8-8 and the score was actually lower than the Crucial sticks at 2133 8-8-8 on the first few runs. Dropping the tRFC netted a solid increase in points every time. Don't think I can do any better than this without some super duper bench ram.








CPUz vcore for all to see. It's just the neighborly thing to do.

M3TAl -- 4790K -- 5 GHz -- 1031


----------



## Joa3d43

...doesn't feel too neighborly around here ( ... ), but for the record, I did these two CPUz posts 2 and 4 days ago at OCN / 5 GHz club...really not such a big secret, as much as I think the vCore numbers aren't that accurate

http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club/6980#post_23383361



http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club/7000#post_23393504


----------



## gecko991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Threw in my Mushkin sticks the other day and got the 5 GHz score higher, barely. Couldn't get them into Windows at 9-9-9 2400 either. They did do 2200 8-8-8 and the score was actually lower than the Crucial sticks at 2133 8-8-8 on the first few runs. Dropping the tRFC netted a solid increase in points every time. Don't think I can do any better than this without some super duper bench ram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPUz vcore for all to see. It's just the neighborly thing to do.
> 
> M3TAl -- 4790K -- 5 GHz -- 1031


Very nice work there.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...doesn't feel too neighborly around here ( ... ), but for the record, I did these two CPUz posts 2 and 4 days ago at OCN / 5 GHz club...really not such a big secret, as much as I think the vCore numbers aren't that accurate
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club/6980#post_23383361
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club/7000#post_23393504


nobody cares about your 5.6Ghz cpu-z validation, it's not stable. can it play crysis 3 ? lolz im just kidding









what do you mean not so neighborly ? i live in florida and you live in canada, i guess thats not so neighborly?
i didint mean to come off as rude or anything, i thought we were buddy's (...)


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...doesn't feel too neighborly around here ( ... ), but for the record, I did these two CPUz posts 2 and 4 days ago at OCN / 5 GHz club...really not such a big secret, as much as I think the vCore numbers aren't that accurate
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club/6980#post_23383361
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club/7000#post_23393504


Nice chip.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> nobody cares about your 5.6Ghz cpu-z validation, it's not stable. can it play crysis 3 ? lolz im just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean not so neighborly ? i live in florida and you live in canada, i guess thats not so neighborly?
> i didint mean to come off as rude or anything, i thought we were buddy's (...)


.

...well, at least it's now getting comical instead of just sad...the 'neighborly' comment had nothing to do with your posts whatsoever to begin with







...further, as the 'argument' seemed to be about 'always hiding' vcore (nonsense) , I re-posted the above CPUz from the 5 GHz club from days ago; it obviously shows vCore, accurate or not

...really, I just posted two Cinebench R15 results last night...and may be it's coincidence, but two folks outscored by those then got into the act re. the CPUz...that's how it started, long before your later, peripheral post.

...so much for the quick anatomy how sometimes, a simple post at OCN just kind of spirals out of control







...everybody take a nice, deep breath and enjoy a cup of soothing herbal tea or something..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> nobody cares about your 5.6Ghz cpu-z validation, it's not stable. can it play crysis 3 ? lolz im just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean not so neighborly ? i live in florida and you live in canada, i guess thats not so neighborly?
> i didint mean to come off as rude or anything, i thought we were buddy's (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> ...well, at least it's now getting comical instead of just sad...the 'neighborly' comment had nothing to do with your posts whatsoever to begin with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...further, as the 'argument' seemed to be about 'always hiding' vcore (nonsense) , I re-posted the above CPUz from the 5 GHz club from days ago; it obviously shows vCore, accurate or not
> 
> ...really, I just posted two Cinebench R15 results last night...and may be it's coincidence, but two folks outscored by those then got into the act re. the CPUz...that's how it started, long before your later, peripheral post.
> 
> ...so much for the quick anatomy how sometimes, a simple post at OCN just kind of spirals out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...everybody take a nice, deep breath and enjoy a cup of soothing herbal tea or something..
Click to expand...

not neighborly? I'm in wisconsin. all i got to do is cross a border.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 'argument' seemed to be about 'always hiding' vcore (nonsense)


I don't know if you always hide vcore in submissions that's why I asked and if true said it's silly. Nothing to get bent out of shape about. It's like not letting your neighbor borrow your hammer. Or being the guy at the track who never divulges anything about what's going on under the hood.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> .
> 
> ...well, at least it's now getting comical instead of just sad...the 'neighborly' comment had nothing to do with your posts whatsoever to begin with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...further, as the 'argument' seemed to be about 'always hiding' vcore (nonsense) , I re-posted the above CPUz from the 5 GHz club from days ago; it obviously shows vCore, accurate or not
> 
> ...really, I just posted two Cinebench R15 results last night...and may be it's coincidence, but two folks outscored by those then got into the act re. the CPUz...that's how it started, long before your later, peripheral post.
> 
> ...so much for the quick anatomy how sometimes, a simple post at OCN just kind of spirals out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...everybody take a nice, deep breath and enjoy a cup of soothing herbal tea or something..


oh .... maybe i just took too many deep breaths of that herbal stuff.


----------



## centvalny

When an 8 cores cpu run bench @ 5Ghz+ with ht on, high or low vcore not really matters as long as it can finished the bench

Vcore on 5960X that can bench 5.6Ghz+ 8/16 on LN2 can be varied, the only common denominator is it can passed 5.5Ghz Mhz wall


----------



## Jpmboy

Belated, but: Unless the OP states that the entire cpuZ window must be visible... ?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> When an 8 cores cpu run bench @ 5Ghz+ with ht on, high or low vcore not really matters as long as it can finished the bench
> 
> Vcore on 5960X that can bench 5.6Ghz+ 8/16 on LN2 can be varied, the only common denominator is it can passed 5.5Ghz Mhz wall


...yeah, with frozen CPUs, vCore is really not as comparable anyways; and when running sub-zero, I usually don't 'minimize' vCore but stay above 'suspected min'. Also, when I have shown vCore and people didn't know it was frozen, I either get silly posts (your CPU will break) or PMs from noobs saying that they tried 'my settings' and can't understand why their system throttles w/ their H100 AIO...finally, I tend to 'cascade the CPUz windows as there are other things open I don't show here, ie temp windows, Turbo vCore and what not
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Belated, but: Unless the OP states that the entire cpuZ window must be visible... ?


...the whole CPUz thing comes from HWBot subbing...the key is to prove what kind of CPU it is, since HWBot points are by CPU class (certainly nothing to do w/ vCore). The other things which HAS to be visible is whether it is a retail or ES chip (like my sub above for the 5960) as you can only sub the latter at the Bot if you're approved in a certain class (the one which allows engineering samples, one-offs and even some hw sharing) ...finally, I have seen multiple examples here and elsewhere whereby folks dialed down vCore after a bench to show a lower vCore than was actually used (and then brag about it) - presumably just to impress their friends, competitors etc

...anyways, got some DICE in a box over there that's calling my name


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> When an 8 cores cpu run bench @ 5Ghz+ with ht on, high or low vcore not really matters as long as it can finished the bench
> 
> Vcore on 5960X that can bench 5.6Ghz+ 8/16 on LN2 can be varied, the only common denominator is it can passed 5.5Ghz Mhz wall
> 
> 
> 
> ...yeah, with frozen CPUs, vCore is really not as comparable anyways; and when running sub-zero, I usually don't 'minimize' vCore but stay above 'suspected min'. Also, when I have shown vCore and people didn't know it was frozen, I either get silly posts (your CPU will break) or PMs from noobs saying that they tried 'my settings' and can't understand why their system throttles w/ their H100 AIO...finally, I tend to 'cascade the CPUz windows as there are other things open I don't show here, ie temp windows, Turbo vCore and what not
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Belated, but: Unless the OP states that the entire cpuZ window must be visible... ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...the whole CPUz thing comes from HWBot subbing...the key is to prove what kind of CPU it is, since HWBot points are by CPU class (certainly nothing to do w/ vCore). The other things which HAS to be visible is whether it is a retail or ES chip (like my sub above for the 5960) as you can only sub the latter at the Bot if you're approved in a certain class (the one which allows engineering samples, one-offs and even some hw sharing) ...finally, I have seen multiple examples here and elsewhere whereby folks dialed down vCore after a bench to show a lower vCore than was actually used (and then brag about it) - presumably just to impress their friends, competitors etc
> 
> ...anyways, got some DICE in a box over there that's calling my name
Click to expand...

you know people will question your oc no matter what the circumstances if its better than theirs. The DC club has lots of people reaching 5GHz around 1.35v to 1.48v yet they question me running mine at 5GHz 1.42v saying i'm going to kill my chip and then talking about its not possible and other nonsense. so it doesn't matter. if you get it valid it and let them see it. when I get my psu i will have my 5GHz everywhere rofl.


----------



## gecko991

That is so true. I am typing this on my old dusty work rig which is a Sandy 2700K at 5G and has been for many years now at 1.45v on liquid, solid as hell and can still bench. My torture rack system currently has a 4930K at 5G also with dual remote loop water cooling and runs smooth. Both systems use CM stacker cases built for water using Thermochill rads with EK blocks. I publish many certs and people will still question every aspect like a N.Y lawyer.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...yeah, with frozen CPUs, vCore is really not as comparable anyways; and when running sub-zero, I usually don't 'minimize' vCore but stay above 'suspected min'. Also, when I have shown vCore and people didn't know it was frozen, I either get silly posts (your CPU will break) or PMs from noobs saying that they tried 'my settings' and can't understand why their system throttles w/ their H100 AIO...finally, I tend to 'cascade the CPUz windows as there are other things open I don't show here, ie temp windows, Turbo vCore and what not
> ...the whole CPUz thing comes from HWBot subbing...the key is to prove what kind of CPU it is, since HWBot points are by CPU class (certainly nothing to do w/ vCore). The other things which HAS to be visible is whether it is a retail or ES chip (like my sub above for the 5960) as you can only sub the latter at the Bot if you're approved in a certain class (the one which allows engineering samples, one-offs and even some hw sharing) ...finally, *I have seen multiple examples here and elsewhere whereby folks dialed down vCore after a bench to show a lower vCore than was actually used (and then brag about it) - presumably just to impress their friends, competitors etc*
> 
> ...anyways, got some DICE in a box over there that's calling my name


yeah - this is expected. good luck with the dice. Marc0053 is getting -15C on the coolant just opening a window







- Cold in the GWN! Burrrr.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - this is expected. good luck with the dice. Marc0053 is getting -15C on the coolant just opening a window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Cold in the GWN! Burrrr.


...yeah, we're at sea level by the ocean here and like our snow / cold on the mountains, not the drive way (I used to live in Ontario's 'snow belt'..







)

...doing lot's of CPU 'cold' stuff; apart from 8c ES chips and 4790k retail, got an unopened box of a G3258, + 4c Z77...the 2c / 4c work great even w/ phase; DICE for the big boys 6c / 8c...getting ready for some LN2 in a few weeks


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@mxthunder - No CPU-Z mem tab in screenshot, no data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score)
@Mikecdm - Nice score on the 5960x. That puts you on the top of the single CPU leader board.


----------



## mxthunder

Thanks. Wasnt posting for submission, just sharing my results.


----------



## hotrod717

hotrod717 3930k- 5.5ghz - 1421


http://hwbot.org/submission/2737051_


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> hotrod717 3930k- 5.5ghz - 1421
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2737051_


is it just me or is our team a ghost town? I could have sworn i saw a tumbleweed or 2.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> is it just me or is our team a ghost town? I could have sworn i saw a tumbleweed or 2.


I don't know if it is that bad, but I dont see some of the folks around as much.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> is it just me or is our team a ghost town? I could have sworn i saw a tumbleweed or 2.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it is that bad, but I dont see some of the folks around as much.
Click to expand...

I can't even find many posts from members. I'm not even as excited to post my scores when i get my 5960x upgrade lol. just gonna come ere and post here besides you guys are using ln2 and i'm not going to do that on the 5960x unless i can get another dirt cheap so in truth it really defeats the purpose other than taking water records.


----------



## hotrod717

Ln2 is just like going to water, initially you're overly cautious, but as you do it more, it's less scary than you think. Actually safer than water.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Ln2 is just like going to water, initially you're overly cautious, but as you do it more, it's less scary than you think. Actually safer than water.


yeah unless you clean it wrong or get too nervous and get messy or improperly insulate the mobo or pots. I will make my way too it when i'm ready to trash the 5960x. however the good news is when i upgrade my gpu(probably for pascal) this K|NGP|N will be joining the ide age as it can break 1500MHz just on water at 1.46v. So i want to go really extreme and see if I can at least hit 2.2GHz


----------



## Schmuckley

Schmuckley - Xeon x5650 @ 4620 Mhz -1064 CB


----------



## djthrottleboi

Djthrottleboi - Intel I7-4790k @ 4400 Mhz -853 CB




I did both but the one i'm putting up is one with the gpu test. not really for entry but i miss benching lol.


----------



## Train Wreck

How are you guys with 5960X's getting such high Cinebench CPU scores? I'm only at 1695










I got mine running at 4.4 Ghz


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> How are you guys with 5960X's getting such high Cinebench CPU scores? I'm only at 1695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine running at 4.4 Ghz


ram tweaking is a huge part of it. the there's the LN2 factor or even custom water loops or chillers.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ram tweaking is a huge part of it. the there's the LN2 factor or even custom water loops or chillers.


I have a Swiftech H240X. I get really good temps but not like custom loops of course.

I haven't even touched RAM overclocking. I wouldn't know where to begin


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ram tweaking is a huge part of it. the there's the LN2 factor or even custom water loops or chillers.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Swiftech H240X. I get really good temps but not like custom loops of course.
> 
> I haven't even touched RAM overclocking. I wouldn't know where to begin
Click to expand...

I've experimented but not like those guys. I hear RAM overclocking has a great effect on cinebench. I tried it and got a nice boost just from going to 11-12-12-36 to 11-11-11-32 and it was small but on a greater scale would have been more powerful.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I've experimented but not like those guys. I hear RAM overclocking has a great effect on cinebench. I tried it and got a nice boost just from going to 11-12-12-36 to 11-11-11-32 and it was small but on a greater scale would have been more powerful.


I'm wondering if it's a simple matter of telling the BIOS that I have 2600Mhz DDR4 instead of the stock 2400 Mhz.









I'm looking into it


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I've experimented but not like those guys. I hear RAM overclocking has a great effect on cinebench. I tried it and got a nice boost just from going to 11-12-12-36 to 11-11-11-32 and it was small but on a greater scale would have been more powerful.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if it's a simple matter of telling the BIOS that I have 2600Mhz DDR4 instead of the stock 2400 Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking into it
Click to expand...

well I believe its more to it than just that. Getting the timings tight and increasing frequency is very good for the score but just increasing frequency doesn't seem to help me.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> well I believe its more to it than just that. Getting the timings tight and increasing frequency is very good for the score but just increasing frequency doesn't seem to help me.


I suppose I could just increase the frequency in BIOS and see what happens, but I'm afraid to do anything like that. Don't want to blow anything up.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> well I believe its more to it than just that. Getting the timings tight and increasing frequency is very good for the score but just increasing frequency doesn't seem to help me.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I could just increase the frequency in BIOS and see what happens, but I'm afraid to do anything like that. Don't want to blow anything up.
Click to expand...

just like me lol


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> just like me lol


I managed to get my 5960 up to 4.4 Ghz with a lot of help from the guys here and a LOT of testing, note keeping, etc.I didn't blow it up yet so maybe I won't do any harm to the memory









One of these days I'll give it a shot


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> just like me lol
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to get my 5960 up to 4.4 Ghz with a lot of help from the guys here and a LOT of testing, note keeping, etc.I didn't blow it up yet so maybe I won't do any harm to the memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of these days I'll give it a shot
Click to expand...

take your time this crap is expensive.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> well I believe its more to it than just that. Getting the timings tight and increasing frequency is very good for the score but just increasing frequency doesn't seem to help me.


No, its about frequency and timings. 2400mhz is the sweetspot for ddr3 and the tighter you can get the timings the better. Don't forget, great ram helps. I run 2200cl7 PIS. That run was at 2400mhz 7-12-7-28-1t. Not your average ram. Quite expensive. 2x2gb kit will set you back about $160 when you can find them.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> well I believe its more to it than just that. Getting the timings tight and increasing frequency is very good for the score but just increasing frequency doesn't seem to help me.
> 
> 
> 
> No, its about frequency and timings. 2400mhz is the sweetspot for ddr3 and the tighter you can get the timings the better. Don't forget, great ram helps. I run 2200cl7 PIS. That run was at 2400mhz 7-12-7-28-1t. Not your average ram. Quite expensive. 2x2gb kit will set you back about $160 when you can find them.
Click to expand...

oh so i am on the right track then? also i will be going to ddr4 in the next 3 weeks so is there PIS ddr4?


----------



## CL3P20

no PI in ddr4 

**if your benching R15 on Z97 - tune your tertiary timings for higher score.. RTL can bring improvements too.

**If your benching R15 on X99 - raise uncore before bothering with RAM timings at all.. you will gain more bandwidth and reduce latency much quicker using uncore speed vs. any RAM tweaking.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> no PI in ddr4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **if your benching R15 on Z97 - tune your tertiary timings for higher score.. RTL can bring improvements too.
> **If your benching R15 on X99 - raise uncore before bothering with RAM timings at all.. you will gain more bandwidth and reduce latency much quicker using uncore speed vs. any RAM tweaking.


I'm new to overclocking so forgive me for asking what's a safe way to raise uncore? And what is it anyway??


----------



## CL3P20

uncore = Integrated Memory Controller

its the speed of the NB which handles the interface from CPU -> RAM.

*for X99 .. there is more to be gained/lost in the way of RAM latency and bandwidth, by adjusting the speed of the uncore, rather than the speed and timing of the memory.

To raise the speed -> just raise the uncore or 'cache' multi in the BIOS. Most CPU can run 4ghz uncore with less than 1.25v cache. I like to set cache multi to x38, set 1.15v and test. If it passes... go back to BIOS and raise speeds until I get a 'hardlock' or freeze in OS..

3.8ghz - 4.2ghz uncore should be fine to run on water cooling. I would not advise +1.3v cache unless subzero.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> uncore = Integrated Memory Controller
> 
> its the speed of the NB which handles the interface from CPU -> RAM.
> 
> *for X99 .. there is more to be gained/lost in the way of RAM latency and bandwidth, by adjusting the speed of the uncore, rather than the speed and timing of the memory.
> 
> To raise the speed -> just raise the uncore or 'cache' multi in the BIOS. Most CPU can run 4ghz uncore with less than 1.25v cache. I like to set cache multi to x38, set 1.15v and test. If it passes... go back to BIOS and raise speeds until I get a 'hardlock' or freeze in OS..
> 
> 3.8ghz - 4.2ghz uncore should be fine to run on water cooling. I would not advise +1.3v cache unless subzero.


Thanks! I'll go into BIOS and see what I can find

EDIT....

I raised the cache multiplier to x38 (forgot to adjust voltage so it's stock) and my CPU-only Cinebench score went up almost 100 points.

However, I did get a video encoding error during Realbench and when I ran it again, the screen froze. Had to reboot


----------



## CL3P20

sounds like you need a bit of cache voltage to stabilize the OC 

*hardlock or 'freeze' in OS = more cache voltage required. RAM and CPU will cause BSOD.


----------



## Train Wreck

I am wondering if Realbench is that hard on my computer. I've run it several times without issues until I changed the cache ratio


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> sounds like you need a bit of cache voltage to stabilize the OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hardlock or 'freeze' in OS = more cache voltage required. RAM and CPU will cause BSOD.


Ok...got the cache ratio set to 38 and the cache voltage is 1.221. That's an increase of .021 over stock.

It's funny how that little bit of an increase makes a difference. So far so good.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> no PI in ddr4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **if your benching R15 on Z97 - tune your tertiary timings for higher score.. RTL can bring improvements too.
> **If your benching R15 on X99 - raise uncore before bothering with RAM timings at all.. you will gain more bandwidth and reduce latency much quicker using uncore speed vs. any RAM tweaking.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> no PI in ddr4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **if your benching R15 on Z97 - tune your tertiary timings for higher score.. RTL can bring improvements too.
> **If your benching R15 on X99 - raise uncore before bothering with RAM timings at all.. you will gain more bandwidth and reduce latency much quicker using uncore speed vs. any RAM tweaking.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> uncore = Integrated Memory Controller
> 
> its the speed of the NB which handles the interface from CPU -> RAM.
> 
> *for X99 .. there is more to be gained/lost in the way of RAM latency and bandwidth, by adjusting the speed of the uncore, rather than the speed and timing of the memory.
> 
> To raise the speed -> just raise the uncore or 'cache' multi in the BIOS. Most CPU can run 4ghz uncore with less than 1.25v cache. I like to set cache multi to x38, set 1.15v and test. If it passes... go back to BIOS and raise speeds until I get a 'hardlock' or freeze in OS..
> 
> 3.8ghz - 4.2ghz uncore should be fine to run on water cooling. I would not advise +1.3v cache unless subzero.


ok will be oc'ing uncore and btw i found out about the limitation without a oc socket. Does it really make that big of a difference?


----------



## CL3P20

*Without an OC socket.. 3.8ghz was 'bench stable' on a 5820k and 3x 5960x

**With an OC socket.. same CPU's all did at least 4.4ghz stable on the same cooling... and did ~4.7ghz uncore for benching


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> *Without an OC socket.. 3.8ghz was 'bench stable' on a 5820k and 3x 5960x
> **With an OC socket.. same CPU's all did at least 4.4ghz stable on the same cooling... and did ~4.7ghz uncore for benching


ok then i'm definitely grabbing a asus then as i need dual lan


----------



## fx63007850

fx8350 @5ghz score 803


----------



## Detoxification

i7-4930k at 4.5ghz 1197


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> aerotracks -- 4790k -- 5454MHz -- 1127 cb
> snip


Going from 4790k to this beastly Pentium









aerotracks -- G3258 -- 4808MHz -- 373 cb

http://abload.de/image.php?img=cinebenchr15373cb4jpn7.png


----------



## danycyo

4930k @ 4.8 w/ GSkill @2400mhz

1251


----------



## NYD117

NYD117 -- Intel i7-5930k -- 4499 MHz -- 1355 cb


----------



## fx63007850

fx-8350 @5107.9 ghz score 823cb, sc 123cb


----------



## gecko991

Here is my 4930 at 4900.


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@Detoxification - No CPU-Z mem tab in screenshot


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Going from 4790k to this beastly Pentium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aerotracks -- G3258 -- 4808MHz -- 373 cb
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2334479/[/img]


dat ram really helped your score :O


----------



## MrF430

5820k 4.7GHz @1.25v score 1358cb


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> dat ram really helped your score :O


Thanks man, good memory makes even bad chips shine


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Thanks man, good memory makes even bad chips shine


it got you on par with my G3258 which was at 4.95ghz with Cl10-12-12-30


----------



## dhenzjhen

http://hwbot.org/submission/2754204_


----------



## ProKoN

oh hey there, more to come


----------



## Jumper118

might a s well put in a few more to keep the op busy and there aren't enough 775 cpu's on the list. i think i need some quad cores and i've got a pair of pentium E6000 ES on the way








Jumper118 -- Celeron 430 -- 3.708ghz-- 66

Jumper118 -- Core 2 Duo E8400 -- 4.124ghz -- 226

Jumper118 -- Pentium E5300 -- 4.615ghz -- 226

Jumper118 -- pentium D 925 -- CPU Clock -- 101

Jumper118 -- Pentium E5700 -- 4.6ghz -- 222

Jumper118 -- Pentium E6500 -- 4.62ghz -- 229

Jumper118 -- Core 2 Duo E7400 -- 4.4ghz -- 231

Jumper118 -- Pentium E5200 -- 4.6ghz -- 224

Jumper118 -- Pentium E2160 -- 3.717ghz -- 156

Jumper118 -- Core 2 Duo E6550 -- 3.311ghz -- 168


----------



## ProKoN

#IheartpentiumK


----------



## jdorje

How come there is not one mention of 4690k anywhere in this thread? Am I missing something?


----------



## aerotracks

Let's fix that









aerotracks -- i5 4690k -- 5500MHz -- 861 cb

http://abload.de/image.php?img=cbr155.5ghz861cb-kopirlbbw.jpg


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Let's fix that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aerotracks -- i5 4690k -- 5500MHz -- 861 cb
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=cbr155.5ghz861cb-kopirlbbw.jpg


damn you get nice scores! are you sub zero? or just sub ambient?


----------



## Werne

Werne -- AMD FX-8320 -- 4400MHz -- 702/105 CB



I think I'm gonna disable 6 cores and underclock the thing to as low as I can just to see how low of a score I can get.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> damn you get nice scores! are you sub zero? or just sub ambient?


Thanks man! This is sub zero, dice, to be specific


----------



## Jumper118

got a 2600K, much better than my 3770K








Jumper118 -- i7 2600K -- 5.406ghz -- 191

Jumper118 -- i7 2600K -- 5.227ghz -- 920


----------



## Werne

Werne -- AMD FX-8320 -- 804MHz -- 29/18 CB



And that's how you get the world's slowest x86-64 processor. I have no idea why I did this but it was fun.











Spoiler: Also, AIDA64 cache and memory benchmark





Oh dear god, what have I done...


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Werne*
> 
> Werne -- AMD FX-8320 -- 804MHz -- 29/18 CB
> 
> [IG]
> 
> And that's how you get the world's slowest x86-64 processor. I have no idea why I did this but it was fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Also, AIDA64 cache and memory benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://wwwG]http://wwwG[/URL]] Oh dear god, what have I done...[/SPOILER]
> [/QUOTE]
> i think you could do better with with an athlon 64X2 underclocked. [IMG alt="tongue.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## gecko991

I got bored and put my old Sandy 2700K on water up to the back window for some chilled liquid action. Still a decent chip at 5375


----------



## marc0053

marc_0053 i7 5960x @ 4.9GHz - 1976


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@ProKoN - I have added your submissions to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post. Thanks








@Jumper118 - I have added your submissions to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post. Thanks









@aerotracks nice score on the 4690k. That is the highest scoring sub for an i5.


----------



## rt123

rt123 -- i7 4790k -- 5100MHz -- 1051 cb


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> *UPDATED*
> [*] @ProKoN
> - I have added your submissions to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [*] @Jumper118
> - I have added your submissions to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @aerotracks
> nice score on the 4690k. That is the highest scoring sub for an i5.


ok. this might take a while


----------



## magnek

LAPTOP REPRESENT!!

magnek -- 4900MQ @ 4.2GHz -- 864



In case you're curious, it's a Clevo P370SM laptop with a 4900MQ overclocked to 4.2GHz (as far as it can go since it's locked)


----------



## Jumper118

Jumper118 -- Pentium E6000 ES -- 4.777ghz -- 233


also i've got 25 E5200's to bin now


----------



## aerotracks

nice


----------



## Aleslammer

Aleslammer - X5675 - 4758 - 1086


----------



## lilchronic

Lilchronic - 5820k @ 4.75Ghz - 1445


----------



## 636cc of fury

l0ud_sil3nc3 - - 4770K - - 6231.84Mhz - - 1281


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> l0ud_sil3nc3 - - 4770K - - 6231.84Mhz - - 1281


That RAM latency









What modules did you use?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> That RAM latency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What modules did you use?


G.Skill 2000 c6 PI


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> G.Skill 2000 c6 PI


Where'd you get it? Can't find that anymore, remember it being really well binned


----------



## djthrottleboi

djthrottleboi - - 4790K - - (4.7GHz)3999.99Mhz - - 890

it was supposed to be at 4.7 GHz but the os doesn't seem to want to play.



it is 4.7 but mac reports what it wants too.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

LaBestiaHumana -- 5960x -- 4.5ghz @ 1.306v -- 1758 -- Haven't tried pushing it any further,


----------



## mirzet1976

mirzet1976 - - FX8320 - - 5.23ghz - - 839


----------



## 8bitjunkie

just pulled this off on air









8bitjunkie-i5-3570k- 5.1ghz- score 709 (ungreedy is my LTT name)

http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/ungreedy/media/709CB_zpsoon8xfaq.png.html


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitjunkie*
> 
> just pulled this off on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8bitjunkie-i5-3570k- 5.1ghz- score 709 (ungreedy is my LTT name)
> 
> http://L



i never looked at the voltage on ltt, but that is a great chip you have. my mates was 1.5v for just over 5ghz


----------



## lilchronic

i miss my 3570k


----------



## 8bitjunkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> i never looked at the voltage on ltt, but that is a great chip you have. my mates was 1.5v for just over 5ghz


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i miss my 3570k


I love this cpu .
I don't see a reason for me any time soon to upgrade, still games like a champ. I only bench every so often, lately I have the OCing bug. my 24/7 stable OC with speedstep and offset voltage is 4.7ghz @1.275 max voltage.


----------



## aerotracks

I miss my 3570k too








http://abload.de/image.php?img=4500_cinebenchu5dq6.png


----------



## error-id10t

Not enough love for G3258

error-id10t -- G3258-- 4900 --375


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> LaBestiaHumana -- 5960x -- 4.5ghz @ 1.306v -- 1758 -- Haven't tried pushing it any further,


Tighten your timings and push your cache to 4.0, you will crack 1800 using real-time priority...


----------



## robbo2

My chip sucks


----------



## mxthunder

new pb with my 4790k. could not get it to bench stable past 5200


----------



## 8bitjunkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> i never looked at the voltage on ltt, but that is a great chip you have. my mates was 1.5v for just over 5ghz


Thanks jumper nice to see you here on OCN !


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitjunkie*
> 
> Thanks jumper nice to see you here on OCN !


i am everywhere


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> i am everywhere


Call you Lucy


----------



## mirzet1976

mirzet1976 - - FX8320 - - 5.31ghz - - 846


----------



## SpeedyVV

SpeedyVV -- 2xE5-2699 -- 2.3 -- 4217


----------



## marc0053

Some fun at the HWBOT NA tour in Montreal this week-end
marc_0053 - i7 4790k @ 5.7 GHz - 1161


----------



## Jumper118

jumper118 - - C2Q [email protected] - - 500


@ProKoN your single thread 4790K score needs posting here, you would be at the top by miles mate.









got my G.Skill Ripjaws Z fired up
jumper118 - - [email protected] - - 927


jumper118 - - [email protected] - - 724


jumper118 - - Pentium Dual Core [email protected] - - 158


jumper118 - - C2D [email protected] - - 241


----------



## rvborgh

reran my Quad Opteron setup at 2.8 Ghz... this time with the memory tab... as soon as i get some heat sinks on the VRMs i'll rerun 3.0 and 3.1 GHz.

rvborgh - 4 x Opteron 61xx "ES" (48 K10 cores)@2.8GHz - 2903


----------



## visual3d




----------



## visual3d




----------



## kx11

kx11 - - [email protected] - - 1232



i hope it's accurate


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@SpeedyVV - No CPU-Z in screenshot
@visual3d - No CPU-Z in screenshot
@kx11 - No CPU-Z mem tab in screenshot


----------



## Jumper118

this E8400 is much better








jumper118 - - C2D [email protected] - - 276

jumper118 - - C2D [email protected] - - 140 (single thread run)


----------



## rvborgh

reran the Quad Opty (4 x 61xx ES) running at 3.0 GHz... scores come out to between 3076 to 3145... but here's the last run:

3078 multi
76 single


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Gave the 9590 a whirl at 5.2.

Sgt Bilko -- FX-9590 -- 5217Mhz -- 831cb Multi -- 124cb Single


----------



## jackalopeater

OCN jackalopeater -- FX-8350 -- 5117 mhz --825cb
CPU-Z Validation http://valid.x86.fr/a2y441










here's a direct link to the desktop image http://i.imgur.com/YBiogS8.jpg


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Hey wait a minute...are underclocked and down-core'd scores really accepted? Because last time I checked, the FX-8320 wasn't a dual-core chip nor is 800MHz its stock clock.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Gave the 9590 a whirl at 5.2.


Was there something wrong with mine?

Wasn't added to the board...


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Was there something wrong with mine?
> 
> Wasn't added to the board...


you need to add it yourself on the 1st page so it updates


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Was there something wrong with mine?
> 
> Wasn't added to the board...


You didn't post according to the rules the OP stated in his first post marked *red* for your convenience... also he there stated he's updating once a week while you come back asking for an update after two days.. good job mate









Contributing to topic:

aerotracks -- i7 5960X -- 4500 MHz -- 1799 cb


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> is it just me or is our team a ghost town? I could have sworn i saw a tumbleweed or 2.











Ryan's not on it anymore









idk..I got 1433 er summin with a 5820k..
no cold yet,but it's ready

FtW moved to some area with no inet..
He was a good overclocker, too.
The only love i ever got from OCN was the love of mah OCing brethren..
Hardware? pffft Nada
Support from actual forum..umm..no.
mental support? see OCing brethren..There has been good stuff there








This could be why Dan disappeared.
He was really good..


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Was there something wrong with mine?
> 
> Wasn't added to the board...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> You didn't post according to the rules the OP stated in his first post marked *red* for your convenience... also he there stated he's updating once a week while you come back asking for an update after two days.. good job mate


I have been a little behind on the updates, but all the recent subs have been added.









*UPDATED*


@Sgt Bilko - I have added your submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post. Thanks








@Krentebol - Need to post screenshot and data line in the thread per the OP

@rvborgh Nice score on the Optys. You surpassed your previous AMD high score.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Was there something wrong with mine?
> 
> Wasn't added to the board...
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't post according to the rules the OP stated in his first post marked *red* for your convenience... also he there stated he's updating once a week while you come back asking for an update after two days.. good job mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contributing to topic:
> 
> aerotracks -- i7 5960X -- 4500 MHz -- 1799 cb
Click to expand...

My apologies,

My internet been pretty bad of late to the point where im having trouble loading webpages and so I misread the OP and I also seen a post that was subbed after mine pop up on the board so i thought to ask why.

Thank you for your understanding though mate.....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Was there something wrong with mine?
> 
> Wasn't added to the board...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> You didn't post according to the rules the OP stated in his first post marked *red* for your convenience... also he there stated he's updating once a week while you come back asking for an update after two days.. good job mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been a little behind on the updates, but all the recent subs have been added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATED*
> [*] @Sgt Bilko
> - I have added your submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [*] @Krentebol
> - Need to post screenshot and data line in the thread per the OP
> 
> @rvborgh
> Nice score on the Optys. You surpassed your previous AMD high score.
Click to expand...

Will do and sorry for not subbing it correctly


----------



## tictoc

No worries. I end up adding most of the subs manually, since the OP is quite a few pages back and not everyone catches the submission form in the spoiler.


----------



## Hellie112

This is my max oc for my I5 4690k. I need better cooling for going further.

Hellie112 --- Intel I5 4690k --- 4,8 ghz - 733cb / 188cb
1.274V = 190W/ 112W (multi core/single core power usage)



For daily usage I used undervoltage and a minor oc. (4,1 ghz 639cb/ 164cb )
0.962 V = 128W / 98W


----------



## Galenmacil

Galenmacil -- Intel Core i7 X 980 -- 4210 -- 962/126



An aging but still acceptably performing system. The CPU is water cooled with an "active" Boreas TEC by CoolIt Systems. Note that the overclock is, for a lack of a better definition, totally stable.


----------



## SpeedyVV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> *UPDATED*
> [*] @SpeedyVV - No CPU-Z in screenshot


----------



## magic8192

CPU Intel E5-4650 --- Score 3355 --- 2.70 Ghz 8 core 16 thread x 4


Chips show up in CPU-Z as E5-2680, but that is because they are Extra Spicy


----------



## BrotherBeast

BrotherBeast---dual Intel E5-2687W V3---3.3Ghz---3173CB


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Sgt Bilko -- FX-9590 -- 5217Mhz -- 840cb Multi -- 126cb Single


----------



## SantaClaw

SantaClaw - - I7-3970X -- 4400mhz -- 1099cb Multi -- 147cb Single



My three year old cpu doing it's thing.


----------



## tictoc

Sorry for the lack of updates. I have been out of town for the last few weeks, but now I have updated all the sheets. Let me know if I missed anyone.









*UPDATED*


@SantaClaw- Looks like your screenshot didn't display correctly. I will add your score once the screenshot is fixed.


----------



## SantaClaw

@tictoc It should be working now ? Feel free to delete this when you read it


----------



## drop24

drop24 -- Intel 4790K -- 5000 -- 1017 -- 198


----------



## ksmb

4670k 4,4ghz. @1.2V (locked voltage) = *656 cb*

Zotac GTX 770 AMP (original clocked) = *139,49 Fps*

windows *8.1 Pro*


----------



## Wirerat

Wirerat -- 4790k -- 5ghz -- 1020


----------



## BrotherBeast

BrotherBeast---5960X---4.4Ghz---1745


----------



## clockblocker

The Beast:
Dual E5-2630 v3, 128gb ddr4 2133 ecc memory, asus z10pe-d16 mobo, quadro k4200.
score: 2051
Built for fluid dynamics simulations.


----------



## SDhydro

Sdhydro -- 5960x -- 5.51ghz -- 2195


----------



## tictoc

Sorry for the lack of updates. I have been away for the last month. I will get the recent subs added tonight.


----------



## dhenzjhen




----------



## colinmcr

colinmcr - Dual Xeon E5 V3 (ES) @ only 1.2Ghz instead of 2.2 according to my CPU-Z must check that. This was taken back in Feb when I was testing the chips on my Asus Z10PE-D8-WS. These are basically the the 2695 14 Core, but I acquired these on ebay as engineering samples.

Score - 3197


----------



## jakeface1

Here's my scores.


----------



## rt123

rt123 -- G3258 -- 5.265ghz -- 405



rt123 -- 4790k -- 5.6ghz -- 1163



rt123 -- 5820k -- 5.135ghz -- 1568



rt123 -- 5960X -- 4.76Ghz -- 1929


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@CAPSLOCKSTUCK - Need to post in thread with data line and screen shot per the OP
@ksmb- No CPU-Z in screenshot
@clockblocker- No CPU-Z in screenshot

@colinmcr Judging by your score your Xeons were running at 2.2Ghz for the benchmark.


----------



## DunePilot

Will you accept a video that shows the benchmark of 963 with CPU-Z open and all other required info (I think), X5675 clocked at 4.312Ghz?




Skip to around 1:30 mark.


----------



## jdeed

OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score - CPU Single Core

Jdeed - intel i7 4790k - 4600 - 926 - 182


----------



## ksmb




----------



## BritishBob

Only download out of interest. Seems to still hold up quite well...


----------



## rvborgh

Nice to see another Opteron 8439SE on here... (mine is a dualie Tyan S2927E setup)... do you have HT assist on in the BIOS? Makes a huge difference. You also want to make sure that "node interleaving" is enabled with the Opterons for best results...


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvborgh*
> 
> Nice to see another Opteron 8439SE on here... (mine is a dualie Tyan S2927E setup)... do you have HT assist on in the BIOS? Makes a huge difference. You also want to make sure that "node interleaving" is enabled with the Opterons for best results...


I've not really looked at optimising them tbh. Just sort of plugged and played atm. Any decent guides/reading material on them?


----------



## rvborgh

not really that i have seen. Not many folks run their Opterons for home/hobby use... we are a very very very tiny minority.

On my quad Opteron 61xx ES setup... i basically ran Cinebench R15 through a matrix of all the possible BIOS memory settings. My conclusion... if you are running Windows... you just need to make sure that node interleaving is enabled, and if you are running more than 2 Opterons on a board... that HT assist is enabled. This upped my CB R15 results by 10-12%. i would think you should be seeing around 1600.

Node interleaving interleaves memory access across the NUMA nodes (basically averaging the cost of access), HT assist reduces NUMA hops when processor 0, needs data from ram attached to processor 3... you want these on since most Windows software seems to not be aware of the NUMA style hardware on Opteron setups.

My dual Opteron 6180 (also K10 cores, 24 cores) scored around 1440 at 2.5 Ghz... your 8439SE run a bit quicker so should be hitting around 1600 or thereabouts.

Not shabby for a 2009 vintage setup









i love these Opteron setups... for their stability... ran intel burn test on my quad opty through over a thousand iterations with no problems.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> I've not really looked at optimising them tbh. Just sort of plugged and played atm. Any decent guides/reading material on them?


----------



## Nightz2k

First time having an AMD cpu in a long time, took a bit getting used to the bios for sure. Figured to try this benchmark out.

This result is possibly my limit, at least for now. CB kept crashing at 5ghz no matter what I tried.

Nightz2k -- AMD FX 8350 -- 4.92ghz -- 780 cb


----------



## DunePilot

I'm on a Mac so can't post the CPU-Z and all that stuff.


----------



## DR4G00N

DR4G00N -- X5670 -- 4.416GHz -- 1002 cb


----------



## marc0053

Playing with new chip on ambient water temps of 24C
marc0053 - i75960x @ 4.925ghz - score =2008


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Playing with new chip on ambient water temps of 24C
> marc0053 - i75960x @ 4.925ghz - score =2008


Ah, the ol' Triple Channel RAM - know it well


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Will you accept a video that shows the benchmark of 963 with CPU-Z open and all other required info (I think), X5675 clocked at 4.312Ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skip to around 1:30 mark.


I will take a look. It is probably OK, thread update incoming tomorrow.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I will take a look. It is probably OK, thread update incoming tomorrow.


Its actually 1004 as my highest I think, in the video it shows a whole list of my Cinebench scores. That was with a 4.5GHz OC. In the video I run a 963 though. Thanks for taking a look, either score you choose to input is fine with me.


----------



## Nightz2k

Gotten a little better.

Nightz2k -- AMD FX 8350 -- 5.25ghz -- 837 cb


----------



## mirzet1976

mirzet1976 -- FX 8320 -- 5.34Ghz -- 853cb


----------



## Xevi

x5680 + x5675 @4.45Ghz


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> x5680 + x5675 @4.45Ghz


An SR-2, gosh I would love to have one of those puppies.


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@BritishBob- No CPU-Z mem tab, and no dataline in post
@enanobo- Need to post screenshot and data line in the thread per the OP
@sickman32- Need to post screenshot and data line in the thread per the OP
@DunePilot- I have added your video submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post. Same goes for the Mac submission, need to add at least the data line in order for me to add the score to the charts. Thanks








@Xevi- I have added your submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post. Thanks


----------



## DunePilot

@tictoc

X58 build.
DunePilot - X5675 - 4.508GHz (196x23) - 1004 top score.
DunePilot - X5675 - 4.312GHz (196x22) - 963 the score in the video.

Mac Pro
DunePilot - X5690 (X2) - 3.46GHz - 1612.


----------



## BritishBob

BritishBob -- AMD 8439 SE -- 2.8GHz -- 1467


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> @tictoc
> 
> X58 build.
> DunePilot - X5675 - 4.508GHz (196x23) - 1004 top score.
> DunePilot - X5675 - 4.312GHz (196x22) - 963 the score in the video.
> 
> Mac Pro
> DunePilot - X5690 (X2) - 3.46GHz - 1612.


*Xevi - X5675 - 5.157GHz (206x23) - 1163 score*


----------



## Xevi

*Xevi - X5680 - 5.105GHz (204x25) - 1152 score*


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> *Xevi - X5675 - 5.157GHz (206x23) - 1163 score*


That's impressive. If there was any confusion my comment 1004 top score was my personal top score which you can see in the video I posted when I did the run doing 963. I did not in any way mean top score for that chip. I wish I had your SR-2 by the way. Those things are ridiculously hard to find.


----------



## Xevi

*Xevi - X5670 - 4.951GHz (206x24) - 1135 score*


----------



## Xevi

*Xevi - X5660 - 4.875GHz (212x23) - 1125 score*


----------



## Xevi

*Xevi - 4790k - 5.429GHz (100x54) - 1098 score*


----------



## Xevi

Xevi - Xeon x5460 E0 - 4.940GHz (520x9.5) - 537 score


----------



## burksdb

Does it count if i run this on one of my VM's?

Burksdb - 4 x Amd 6172's - 2.1ghz - Score 1980


----------



## Nightz2k

Getting cooler out.

NiGhTz2k - AMD FX-8350 - 5.35GHz - 853 cb


----------



## archadia1980

Archadia1980 - Dual Intel Xeon E5-2680 V3 (ES) - 2.8 Ghz - 3068cb


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@archadia1980- No CPU-Z mem tab, and no dataline in post


----------



## mirzet1976

mirzet1976 - FX-8320 5.37GHz - 864 cb


----------



## kweechy

Kweechy - Dual Xeon E5 2696 v3 @ 2.8GHz - 4588 cb


----------



## Mercennarius

X5690(x2) stock clocks:


----------



## DooRules

6700k @ 4.9


----------



## DooRules

My chip doesn't seem to like the 50 multi, but a little bump and bclk and all was good. Very pleased with this 6700k.


----------



## error-id10t

error-id10t -- 6700K -- 4900 -- 1096


----------



## AsusFan30

Is this Score okay? I have never messed with Cinebench, and no NOTHING about it.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*
> 
> 
> 
> Is this Score okay? I have never messed with Cinebench, and no NOTHING about it.


You are running R11.5 this thread is for R15.

You can check here to compare: http://www.overclock.net/t/1160043/top-30-cinebench-r11-5-cpu-scores/0_50


----------



## fyzzz

fyzzz -- i5 4690K -- 5.15Ghz -- 775

I need better ram


----------



## tonarilla

1st Cpu

tonarilla---Intel i5 2500k--- 5.2Ghz -- 701



2nd Cpu

tonarilla---Intel Q6600--- 3.85Ghz -- 377


----------



## tictoc

Sorry for the lack of updates. I will get the thread updated later today.


----------



## cainy1991

Cainy1991 -- Intel xeon e3 1231 V3 -- 3800 -- 769



Tweaked a couple bios settings this morning managed to get a couple more points out of the xeon.


----------



## tictoc

Long overdue, but everything has now been updated.









*UPDATED*


@Mercennarius- No CPU-Z mem tab, and no dataline in post
@DooRules- No CPU-Z mem tab, and no dataline in 1st submission; I have added your 2nd submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post. Thanks








@tonarilla- No CPU-Z mem tab in first screenshot, and no CPU-Z in second screenshot
@cainy1991- I have added your submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post. Thanks


----------



## DooRules

DooRules -- 6700K @ 5.109 Score 1117


----------



## tonarilla

@tictoc

tonarilla---Intel i5 2500k--- 5.2Ghz -- 702



I no longer own Q6600 ,so I can't bench it again...


----------



## DooRules

DooRules -- 6700K @ 5.150 --- 1134


----------



## MC357

mc357 -- 5930k -- @ 4.7 -- 1363


----------



## Scotty99

Hey guys my PC seems to be laggy lately, in WoW i lag with two twitch streams open at once and i dont recall ever getting that lag before. Is 558 cpu score normal for a 2500k @ 4.2ghz?


----------



## siriq

This is what i got so far with the non official supported FX 8350 in this AM3 motherboard:


I might do 5 Ghz later when i got time for it...

I have only 1600mhz ram modules...


----------



## siriq

It is low for sure.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siriq*
> 
> This is what i got so far with the non official supported FX 8350 in this AM3 motherboard:
> 
> 
> I might do 5 Ghz later when i got time for it...
> 
> I have only 1600mhz ram modules...


12 gigs of ram? Strange configuration. It isn't all running in dual channel. Did you do any stress testing with that overclock? I have a R 2.1 board and the F7E bios is not supported. Only revision 3 with the black socket supports that beta bios. I really have my doubts about the board being able to handle an 8350 at 4.7 GHz under any kind of a load without throttling.


----------



## siriq

Yup, 12 gigs of ram. I had 16 but 2 of my corsair died so i use my spare 2x2 kingston lovo for now. All running in dual channel. 2x4+2x2. F7E is good for rev 2 board. No throttling at all, i tested it. Even i can turn off APM if i like to. Will try later all the way up to 5ghz .


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siriq*
> 
> Yup, 12 gigs of ram. I had 16 but 2 of my corsair died so i use my spare 2x2 kingston lovo for now. All running in dual channel. 2x4+2x2. F7E is good for rev 2 board. No throttling at all, i tested it. Even i can turn off APM if i like to. Will try later all the way up to 5ghz .


That is awesome. I like Gigabyte boards and have about a half dozen. I like ASUS more though.


----------



## siriq

I had ASUS and many kind of boards but my favorite what i still have is DFI. DFI is kinda pain in the ass when comes to fine tuning but pays the price


----------



## MadjinnSayan

Does gaming performance improve when you go from an oced 6700k to an e-7 or e-5 with one or multiple flagship GPU ?


----------



## siriq

siriq AMD FX-8350 4.815 Ghz 214*22.5 score 762
Here is the new one


----------



## YP5 Toronto

YP5 Toronto - E5-2667v3 x2 - 3570 - 2667


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 5820k @ 4.85Ghz - 1467


----------



## Aleslammer

Aleslammer - Opteron 1389 - 3669 - 378


----------



## faction87

Can someone tell my why my gpu doesnt go above 30% usage when doing the gpu test on r15? I got 980 Ti and most fps ive seen is 101.60fps I know it should be alot higher,

11.5

cpu 6.69pts
gpu 53.46fps

r15

cpu 558cb
gpu 101.60fps


----------



## Emu105

Is this any good for a 5820k clocked at 4.0Ghz Just got it a few hours ago


----------



## faction87

See you got 135Fps with Titan X I only got 101fps with G1 Overclocked Gaming 980 Ti... what the ? Shouldnt I get atleast 120-125 ? if not more
? Does your titan X use more than 30% gpu when its doing the test? Beacuse mine doesnt.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> See you got 135Fps with Titan X I only got 101fps with G1 Overclocked Gaming 980 Ti... what the ? Shouldnt I get atleast 120-125 ? if not more
> ? Does your titan X use more than 30% gpu when its doing the test? Beacuse mine doesnt.


When I ran the test it was around 35% using my GPU just scored 172  It is OC to 1.4Ghz my titan X


----------



## faction87

yeah i should be getting over 100fps i dont get it.


----------



## siriq

That is strange, i got 103.79 fps with a "poor" GTX 570.


----------



## faction87

Yeah see no way a 570 scores higher than a 980 ti!?!?!!!


----------



## drb124




----------



## done12many2

done12many2 -- intel i7-5960x -- 4804 MHz -- 1932 (194 Single Core)


----------



## serized

serized - e5-2670 - 2.6GHz - 2008


----------



## GiorgosGR

Intel Core i7 [email protected] 1345CB


----------



## smartdroid

smartdroid - E5-2670 - 2.6GHz - 2022CB


----------



## multifrag

2x intel x5675 at 4.3Ghz
score:1892


----------



## Wreckedge

Hello ,

My scores are below:. Beam me up Scotty!

*1x E5-2696v3 on Asus Z10PA-D8*, 32GB ECC Kingston ValueRAM, GT 710 .
Aircooled. Results after 4 days of intensive TDP regulation. *MB does not allow overclocking - server one.*
*1x E5-2696v3 on Asus Z10PA-D8*


----------



## funsoul

funsoul -- 4930k -- 6190 -- 1664


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@Wreckedge - No CPU-Z mem tab in screenshot
@JeremyPowell - Need to post in thread with data line and screen shot per the OP
@FrodeL70 - Need to post in thread with data line and screen shot per the OP

@funsoul Nice score with the 4930k. That is the highest scoring Ivy-E, and the 2nd highest six core score.


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> *UPDATED*
> 
> @funsoul
> Nice score with the 4930k. That is the highest scoring Ivy-E, and the 2nd highest six core score.


Thanks tictoc!

How far out am I from the top 6c in your list? Am I even in the ballpark? That run was from my first cold test with the chip. Hoping to get a little more out of it.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> *UPDATED*
> 
> @funsoul
> Nice score with the 4930k. That is the highest scoring Ivy-E, and the 2nd highest six core score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks tictoc!
> 
> How far out am I from the top 6c in your list? Am I even in the ballpark? That run was from my first cold test with the chip. Hoping to get a little more out of it.
Click to expand...

Top 6c is dhenzjhen's 5820k at 1740. Definitely going to need a good clocking 5820k, or one amazing 4930 at 6400+ Mhz, to catch that score.









On a side note the spreadsheet in the OP has turned into one heck of a database for CPU performance. Thanks to everyone that submitted their scores.


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Definitely going to need a good clocking 5820k, or one amazing 4930 at 6400+ Mhz, to catch that score.


Wow. Ah well...thought I'd ask. Don't think I'll be catching him with this cpu. The 4930k seems to be topping out around 6.3.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Definitely going to need a good clocking 5820k, or one amazing 4930 at 6400+ Mhz, to catch that score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Ah well...thought I'd ask. Don't think I'll be catching him with this cpu. The 4930k seems to be topping out around 6.3.
Click to expand...

It could be worse, he could have entered his HWBot score of 1760.









That is still a nice CPU that you have there, and it looks to be racking up some points on the Bot.


----------



## dhenzjhen




----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*


18 cores x 4 NICE


----------



## funsoul

Omg...7005?!?


----------



## dagget3450

I'd love to know what kinda wattage that amount of cpus pulls at the wall


----------



## fyzzz

fyzzz -- i5 4690K -- 5.05Ghz -- 782 - Single Core: 199


----------



## dhenzjhen




----------



## PRO>KOMP.<

Here is my FX-8350 5GHz


----------



## wiretap

wiretap --- Intel i7 5930k --- 4190MHz --- 1249cb


----------



## agentx007

agentx007 -- Pentium Extreme Edition 965 -- 4935 -- 147


Full quality : LINK


----------



## VenG3ance

VenG3ance -- Intel 3770k -- 4500 -- 824


----------



## pooveyfarms

pooveyfarms -- Intel i7-5820K -- 4200 -- 1245 -- 164


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@PRO>KOMP.< - No CPU-Z or CPU-Z mem tab in screenshot
@wiretap - I have added your submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post.
@agentx007 - I have added your submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post.

Congrats to @dhenzjhen on the new top score, and congrats on unseating @636cc of fury for the top quad in the list.


----------



## agentx007

Done








Here's another one :
agentx007 -- AMD Athlon 64 FX-60 -- 3070 -- 133


Full Quality ; LINK


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another one :
> agentx007 -- AMD Athlon 64 FX-60 -- 3070 -- 133
> 
> 
> Full Quality ; LINK


The old mighty king at one point!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## dhenzjhen




----------



## wiretap

wiretap --- Intel i7 5930k --- 4489MHz --- 1316cb


----------



## done12many2

done12many2 -- 5960x -- 4800 MHz -- 1966cb


----------



## Rickster7711

http://valid.x86.fr/2n40v3
5960X @ 4500 MHz / 125 FSB / 2750 DDR4 (24/7 overclock all cores)


----------



## jprovido




----------



## MK-Professor

6700K 4700GHz
mt 1041
st 204


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> *UPDATED*
> 
> @PRO>KOMP.<
> - No CPU-Z or CPU-Z mem tab in</a> screenshot
> @wiretap
> - I have added your submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post.
> @agentx007
> - I have added your submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post.
> Congrats to @dhenzjhen
> on the new top score, and congrats on unseating @636cc of fury
> for the top quad in the list.


Can you add my score to the top 30 list? I'm listed down below on the full page spreadsheet #2 5960x but not in the top 30 section. Thanks


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> *UPDATED*
> 
> @PRO>KOMP.<
> - No CPU-Z or CPU-Z mem tab in</a> screenshot
> @wiretap
> - I have added your submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post.
> @agentx007
> - I have added your submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post.
> Congrats to @dhenzjhen
> on the new top score, and congrats on unseating @636cc of fury
> for the top quad in the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you add my score to the top 30 list? I'm listed down below on the full page spreadsheet #2 5960x but not in the top 30 section. Thanks
Click to expand...

Looks like I had a typo, and forgot the "l" in Intel so the result was not sorted into the top 30 list.

I'll get that fixed, and update the thread when I'm back on a computer and off my phone.


----------



## Zcskywire2

zcskywire2 -- AMD Opteron 62XX ES -- 3.900 Ghz -- 2149
Single Core - 86

CPU-Z Validation: valid.x86.fr/wr23je


----------



## tor6770

tor6770 -- Dual Intel Xeon E5-2670 -- 3.00 GHz -- 2021


CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/fn1z9x


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@Rickster7711 - No CPU-Z or CPU-Z mem tab in screenshot
@jprovido- I have added your submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post.


----------



## wiretap

wiretap -- Dual Intel Xeon e5-2670 -- 2.6GHz -- 1734

Factory clockspeed, Intel S2600CP, 128GB RAM (64GB usable due to me loading Windows Server 2012 R2 Essentials by mistake.. lol)


----------



## Jumper118

Jumper118 -- Intel Xeon E5 2670 -- 3.2ghz -- 1123


Jumper118 -- Dual Xeon X5675 -- 3.2ghz -- 1447


Jumper118 -- Intel i7-3930K -- 5.428ghz -- 1400


Jumper118 -- Intel i5-6600K --5.341ghz -- 906


Jumper118 -- Intel Core 2 Quad QX6850 -- 4.009ghz -- 407


Jumper118 -- Intel Core 2 Quad QX9650 -- 5.053ghz -- 556


Jumper118 -- Intel i5-2500K -- 5.428ghz -- 746


----------



## diatribe

DIATRIBE - 6700K - 4.4GHz - CPU 972 - CPU SINGLE 190


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic -- 6600k @ 5.1Ghz -- CPU-851


----------



## pooveyfarms

pooveyfarms -- Intel i7-5820K -- 4500 -- 1324 -- 175


----------



## done12many2

Update with a very slight improvement.

done12many2 -- 5960x -- 4811 MHz -- 1968cb multi core / 196cb single core


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Max i`ve managed is 1880 with a 5960X 4700. Can probably post screen if interested.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Max i`ve managed is 1880 with a 5960X 4700. Can probably post screen if interested.


Sure, it's always good to have more CPUs added to the thread for comparison.


----------



## DR4G00N

Watch out, speed demon coming through!









DR4G00N -- Pentium 4 531 -- 4.199GHz -- 48


----------



## siriq

siriq - AMD FX 8350 - 4875mhz - score 773


----------



## pooveyfarms

a slight improvement after OCing the uncore to 3500

pooveyfarms -- Intel i7-5820K -- 4500 -- 1328 -- 177


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*

@wiretap I'm guessing that your board doesn't support Turbo Boost. If it does, the CPUs should boost to 3000MHz while the bench is running. Here's a submission with my pair of Xeons:

tictoc -- intel Xeon E5-2670(x2) -- 3000MHz -- 2017



@Jumper118 Nice score on the 6600k. That's the first i5 over 900.









@DR4G00N If there wasn't a severely under-clocked FX8350 at the bottom of the chart, that would be the new low score. Your score is a bit more "impressive", since you have a nice little OC on that Pentium.


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> *UPDATED*
> 
> @wiretap
> I'm guessing that your board doesn't support Turbo Boost. If it does, the CPUs should boost to 3000MHz while the bench is running. Here's a submission with my pair of Xeons:
> 
> tictoc -- intel Xeon E5-2670(x2) -- 3000MHz -- 2017
> 
> 
> 
> @Jumper118
> Nice score on the 6600k. That's the first i5 over 900.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DR4G00N
> If there wasn't a severely under-clocked FX8350 at the bottom of the chart, that would be the new low score. Your score is a bit more "impressive", since you have a nice little OC on that Pentium.


Cheers. i am surprised tbh, it really wasnt that good of a chip. i had an i5 6500 that was better but it died


----------



## harrynowl

harrynowl - Intel i5 3570K - 5.65GHz - 805


----------



## wiretap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> *UPDATED*
> 
> @wiretap
> I'm guessing that your board doesn't support Turbo Boost. If it does, the CPUs should boost to 3000MHz while the bench is running. Here's a submission with my pair of Xeons:
> 
> tictoc -- intel Xeon E5-2670(x2) -- 3000MHz -- 2017


I'll have to check my BIOS settings again. It is an Intel S2600CP. The motherboard manual says it is supported. I may have had SpeedStep disabled, which inhibits Turbo Boost from working.


----------



## Hauptmann

Hauptmann -- Intel Core i5 6400 @ 4,7GHz -- CPU: 776 -- Single Core: 203


----------



## Jumper118

Jumper118 -- 2xIntel Xeon E5 2670 -- 3.120ghz (Turbo for full benchmark) -- 2105


----------



## FrodeL70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> *UPDATED*
> 
> @Wreckedge
> - No CPU-Z mem tab in screenshot
> @JeremyPowell
> - Need to post in thread with data line and screen shot per the OP
> @FrodeL70
> - Need to post in thread with data line and screen shot per the OP
> @funsoul
> Nice score with the 4930k. That is the highest scoring Ivy-E, and the 2nd highest six core score.


I have now a new CPU and a new score of 1006p. Intel Xeon x5675 @ 4,512GHz (180x25) 1.4v


----------



## dhenzjhen




----------



## carlhil2

carlhil2 -- 5960x -- 4700 MHz/4.4 cache -- 1898 multi core / 192 single core.....


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> carlhil2 -- 5960x -- 4700 MHz/4.4 cache -- 1898 multi core / 192 single core.....


Nice! I know that 5960x has a 4.8 run left in it.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> Nice! I know that 5960x has a 4.8 run left in it.


I hope







I am just getting started with this chip. waiting on new mobo/ram. funny thing is, I was about to return this chip because it looked used.







I sold my 4.5 sig cpu to a relative....


----------



## glnn_23

Opened up A64 cpuid after run to show correct mem timings.

glnn_23 - E5 v4 (ES) - 2346Mhz - *2870*


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just getting started with this chip. waiting on new mobo/ram. funny thing is, I was about to return this chip because it looked used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold my 4.5 sig cpu to a relative....


I guess it worked out for the better. The old don't judge a book type deal.









If you haven't used the Asus Thermal Throttle Control app, give it a shot. Very helpful with Cinebench. It will allow you to run at a high clock rate for single thread and a lower multiplier/voltage for multi core runs all in the same bench session.


----------



## Laithan

Laithan -- E5-1650 V2 -- 4750Mhz -- 1274


----------



## Devonrayg

DevonRayG-- Intel i7-6950x @ 4.4ghz -- 2298


----------



## tictoc

I'll work on getting the sheets updated this weekend. All of my OCN time has been going to the BOINC Pentathlon lately, so I am a bit behind on keeping this updated.


----------



## Laithan

Not a problem take your time







Thanks for the update.


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@neston - Need to post in thread with screenshot and data-line per the OP

@dhenzjhen Congrats on the new top score here, and the CINEBENCH R15 world record over at hwbot.


----------



## glnn_23

Managed to squeeze a bit more out of the xeon

glnn_23 - E5 v4 (ES) - 2368Mhz - *2932*


----------



## mateuszgpucomp

New configuration
2x E5-2679 v4 - all cores @oc 3300 MHz
score- *6050 pkt*


----------



## burley1




----------



## deadjon

OCN Username -- Deadjon
CPU -- i7 6800K
CPU Clock -- 4.2Ghz
CPU Score -- 1340


----------



## deadjon

Adding single core score - please edit spreasheet where possible to include correct score

Score - 176


----------



## Benjiw

Is this any good? How do I get the most out of this benchmark?


----------



## Benjiw

Is this any good?
OCN Username -- Benjiw
CPU -- i5 4670k
CPU Clock -- 4.9Ghz
CPU Score -- 744
CPU Single Core Score -- 192
OpenGL Score -- 165.93 fps


----------



## Amaz

Amaz -- I7 920-- 3.5Ghz -- 509

https://postimg.org/image/5al4s370x/


----------



## pooveyfarms

pooveyfarms -- i7-5820K -- 4597 -- 1337 -- 177


EDIT:

I also got 1342, but I want 1337 posted too.

pooveyfarms -- i7-5820K -- 4597 -- 1342 -- 177


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pooveyfarms*
> 
> pooveyfarms -- i7-5820K -- 4597 -- 1337 -- 177
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I also got 1342, but I want 1337 posted too.
> 
> pooveyfarms -- i7-5820K -- 4597 -- 1342 -- 177
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Why is my single core score higher than yours? Doesn't make sense you should be whooping my 4670k?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fyzzz

Update

fyzzz -- i5 4690K -- 5075 Mhz -- 787/202


----------



## pooveyfarms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Why is my single core score higher than yours? Doesn't make sense you should be whooping my 4670k?


desktop grade i5s and i7s tend to have higher single core performance than the enthusiast grade CPUs.
it's in programs that highly utilize multithreading, more memory channels, and more cache that enthusiast grade i7s really shine.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pooveyfarms*
> 
> desktop grade i5s and i7s tend to have higher single core performance than the enthusiast grade CPUs.
> it's in programs that highly utilize multithreading, more memory channels, and more cache that enthusiast grade i7s really shine.


Could it not be your ram holding it back then? Mine was running 2400mhz 10-12-12-28-1 in those screenshots.


----------



## pooveyfarms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Could it not be your ram holding it back then? Mine was running 2400mhz 10-12-12-28-1 in those screenshots.


my RAM is at 2666 16-18-18-35.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Why is my single core score higher than yours? Doesn't make sense you should be whooping my 4670k?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pooveyfarms*
> 
> desktop grade i5s and i7s tend to have higher single core performance than the enthusiast grade CPUs.
> it's in programs that highly utilize multithreading, more memory channels, and more cache that enthusiast grade i7s really shine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Could it not be your ram holding it back then? Mine was running 2400mhz 10-12-12-28-1 in those screenshots.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pooveyfarms*
> 
> my RAM is at 2666 16-18-18-35.


It's actually very simple. The 4670k is running 300 MHz faster. The 5820k is at 4.6 GHz and the 4670k is at 4.9 GHz. You're comparing apples and watermelons.

As a better comparison of single core you'd want to run the 5820k and 4690k at the same clock speed.

With that said, my 5960x at 4.8 GHz scores a 196cb for single core.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> It's actually very simple. The 4670k is running 300 MHz faster. The 5820k is at 4.6 GHz and the 4670k is at 4.9 GHz. You're comparing apples and watermelons.
> 
> As a better comparison of single core you'd want to run the 5820k and 4690k at the same clock speed.
> 
> With that said, my 5960x at 4.8 GHz scores a 196cb for single core.


Fair enough thought that they would score higher is all.


----------



## Janes360

CPU I7 6800K OC 4,3 Ghz 1,45V
MB ASUS STRIX X99 Gaming
RAM Kingstom Predator 3000Mhz
GPU EVGA Classzfied OC 1510 Mhz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-XP7K5ygEk


----------



## TurboPanda

have had my phenom x6 up to 4.2 stable on my new water cooler for a while now and decided it was time to see what she could do


----------



## pooveyfarms

pooveyfarms -- i7-5820K -- 4697 -- 1366 -- 181


----------



## michael-ocn

michael-ocn -- i7-5820K -- 4399 -- 1333 -- 175

I get int 1330s with my 4.4Ghz OC, but at some point i ran it with a 4.5 oc and it scored closer to 1350. Mem timings definitely make a difference on this bench.


----------



## mateuszgpucomp

My new toy








4x Xeon E7-8890 v4 ( 96 cores / 192 threads )
9015 cb


----------



## tictoc

I will be away for the next two weeks, but I will get the thread updated when I return.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mateuszgpucomp*
> 
> My new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4x Xeon E7-8890 v4 ( 96 cores / 192 threads )
> 9015 cb


Very, very impressive shiny new toy! Hope you use it for worthwhile rendering tasks like 3D ray traced selfies and stuff.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mateuszgpucomp*
> 
> My new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4x Xeon E7-8890 v4 ( 96 cores / 192 threads )
> 9015 cb


----------



## Keegs

Definitely not maxed, but only have a H60 so don't want to go higher :c


----------



## gtz

GTZ -- E5 2683 V3 -- 2.6 All Core, 3.1 2 core turbo -- 1797


----------



## Diablosbud

Diablosbud -- 6600K -- 4.7 GHz -- 777 CPU and 202 CPU Single

I've hit 203 before, but removed the benchmark. Just re-downloaded because I ordered some 3200 MHz 14-14-14-34 2T G.SKILL I want to bench when it arrives and I've tweaked it.





Edit: Forgot to include CPU-Z. Sorry if my screenshots are a bit unconventional, I saved my scores so it shows up as "identical system."


----------



## DooRules

update

DooRules -- 6950x @ 4.597 ---- 2438


----------



## andapinchao

Andapinchao-- i5 6500 -- 4.78 GHz -- 802 CPU and 206 CPU Single



http://hwbot.org/submission/3128787_

Andapinchao-- i3 6100 -- 4.7 GHz -- 513 CPU and 200 CPU Single



http://hwbot.org/submission/3276598_


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

How do my scores compare with running Cinebench in Windows? Ran it in wine-1.9.19



I'm going to test this on my Xeon Phi Knights Landing rig at work. 64 cores with 256 threads should be interesting.


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Not very impressive at the moment. I hope Cinebench doesn't have a hard limit on the number of cores or threads it can use. Could be a wine config thing.


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@burley1 - No CPU-Z mem tab in screenshot
@mateuszgpucomp - No CPU-Z mem tab in screenshot


----------



## l3lackHawk

Quick little test.

l3lackHawk -- i7-6700k -- 4800MHz -- 970


----------



## Oj010

Oj010 -- Core i7 6700K -- 5701 MHz -- 1210



From putting the board on the bench table to a score in approximately ten minutes, this is a very dirty run.


----------



## marc0053

Marc0053 - i7 6950x @ 5,260MHz score =2808


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> Oj010 -- Core i7 6700K -- 5701 MHz -- 1210
> 
> 
> 
> From putting the board on the bench table to a score in approximately ten minutes, this is a very dirty run.


Work on that efficiency bro







Nice job though









this was on DICE a while back with crappy mem speeds


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Work on that efficiency bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was on DICE a while back with crappy mem speeds


Next time







I had under 30 minutes from finishing work and having to leave the offices. The hardware had to be unpacked and setup, the BIOS had been reset without any profiles so I had to start from scratch, the memory at hand was rubbish (just look at those timings and try not to puke in your mouth - and that took almost 1.7v to get stable), etc.


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@l3lackHawk - I have added your submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post.

@Oj010 nice score for a quick and dirty run.







That is only the third quad core submission over 1200.









@marc0053 Nice run on the 6950x. It is a new high score for a single CPU system.


----------



## Oj010

Oh jeez, I didn't realize it was that close to the top spot. Some better RAM and another 30 minutes could have changed that


----------



## Lays

I guess I should submit lol, I didn't realize this was a submission thread I'm stupid LOL.

If I still had my LN2 pot I'd try again with better RAM speeds now that I have the mini OCF







Benched the RAM before at 4133 12-11-11-28 1T, not in R15 but I'm sure it'd be fine.

Lays -- Core i7 6700k -- 1272

Not bad for DICE eh?


----------



## jclafi

Since late 2012, this is my FX @ daily overclock....On air...


----------



## ratchet4234

ratchet4234 -- Core i7 6700K -- 4640.4 MHz -- 1019


----------



## Arctucas




----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*


Nice scores! settings?


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Nice scores! settings?


Here is a link from my post in the Skylake Overclocking thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/8190#post_25376854

I have lowered the RAM TRAS from 35 to 30 since that, but no other changes.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mateuszgpucomp*
> 
> My new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4x Xeon E7-8890 v4 ( 96 cores / 192 threads )
> 9015 cb


That's more cores/threads than NASA is using


----------



## 5HAM




----------



## rodrigoav3lino

Xeon X5660
Westmere-EP
LGA 1366
@3.9ghz @1.16v


----------



## andapinchao

Andapinchao ---- i5 6500--- 4,8 ghz -- 209 cb Single core


----------



## Wreckedge

ADVenturePO on HWBOT








http://hwbot.org/user/adventurepo/


----------



## Wreckedge

ADVenturePO








http://hwbot.org/user/adventurepo/


----------



## Wreckedge

ADVenturePO








http://hwbot.org/user/adventurepo



World Record


World Record


World Record


----------



## tictoc

Sorry for the lack of updates recently. Google Sheets has self-destructed on FireFox, but I was able to get everything back up in Chrome. I will work on getting everything updated over the next couple of days.


----------



## Wreckedge

ADVenturePO
http://hwbot.org/user/adventurepo


----------



## Wreckedge

ADVenturePO
http://hwbot.org/user/adventurepo

This one owned 5 WR for 4 months


----------



## Wreckedge

ADVenturePO
http://hwbot.org/user/adventurepo


----------



## Wreckedge

ADVenturePO
http://hwbot.org/user/adventurepo



Chaos. I know. But now You know everything..


----------



## Wreckedge

ADVenturePO
http://hwbot.org/user/adventurepo


----------



## jztheman

hi, i am new to overclocking, i setup 4.4ghz on 1.28v on my asus z170a bios.

cpu-z shows 4.4ghz but cinebench doesn't. so are they supposed to show or ?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jztheman*
> 
> hi, i am new to overclocking, i setup 4.4ghz on 1.28v on my asus z170a bios.
> 
> cpu-z shows 4.4ghz but cinebench doesn't. so are they supposed to show or ?


If CPU-Z is showing 4.4GHz then that's what it's running at, Cinebench only shows the highest non-turbo multi so the frequency shown will be lower that what it really is if turbo boost is enabled.


----------



## Arctucas

No way I can compete with the Xeons, but...

EDIT:

Forgot to include CPU-Z.


----------



## Laithan

In this test it's important to only compare identical thread counts to what you have. More cores/threads in this test will always be faster as it takes full advantage of additional cores.


----------



## Causality1978

its valid..?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

GreedyMuffin - I7 6700K - 4825/4625MHZ 24/7 OC - 1072 / 210


----------



## IDTenT

IdTenT i5 2500k 4200 511


----------



## jakeface1

New score with a 6850k @ 4.4Ghz


----------



## gecko991

Nice chip.


----------



## gecko991

My old 2700k still kicking solid.


----------



## gecko991

And my 4930k which I sold, doing a fresh build soon.


----------



## jakeface1

I'm curious, whats your single core score?


----------



## gecko991

Sorry I have not tried that, perhaps later this evening.


----------



## FlipFlop001

FlipFlop001 E5-2696 v4 2.26GHz 5845

Screenshot5.png 175k .png file


----------



## ucode

ucode -- E5-2683v3 -- 3.15GHz -- 2133


----------



## Lays

Lays -- i7 7700k -- 5.897GHz -- 1318

Dry ice with @mllrkllr88 the other day, I got to run r15,11.5, and a few other things on my new 7700k.


----------



## ucode

^^Nice OC


----------



## Celcius

7700k @ 4.7ghz core, 4.5ghz cache:


----------



## tictoc

Updates incoming. I've been busy elsewhere, but I I am working on getting all the sheets up-to-date.

With the amount of results we have in the database, this has turned into quite the resource for people looking for some general CPU performance.


----------



## ksmb

see sign.........(Desktop)...not bad for a 4 years old "hag"


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@roluth - Need to post in thread with screenshot and data-line per the OP
@DFS - Need to post in thread with screenshot and data-line per the OP
@gecko991 - I have added your submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post.
@jakeface1 - I have added your submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post.
@Celcius - I have added your submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post.

@Lays That is a new top score for a quad core CPU, and the first quad core over 1300.


----------



## pooveyfarms

pooveyfarms -- i7 5820K -- 4.7GHz -- 1366 -- 183


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger i7 6950X @ 5.13GHz 2668


----------



## Jbravo33

typo 1453


----------



## 99belle99

99belle99, Xeon X5660 @ 4.2GHz, 957, 127


----------



## carlhil2

Carlhil2-5960x @4.7-1925


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice cpu carl, no need to think about a new one for a long time.


----------



## stephenn82

my 6700k punched to 4.6ghz at 1.296v


----------



## usernewone

Wow awesome score ucode. I have same chip E5 2683 v3 and only hitting 1425 in cine R15. Is this overclocked system or what is the secret?
Thanks!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Nice cpu carl, no need to think about a new one for a long time.


Yeah, thanks MrTOOSHORT, I got lucky, still can't wait til skylake x drops though. new stuff.


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usernewone*
> 
> Wow awesome score ucode. I have same chip E5 2683 v3 and only hitting 1425 in cine R15. Is this overclocked system or what is the secret?
> Thanks!


There's better scores than mine for the 2683 V3 also









IMO the chip has the potential to do more than 3000 but held back by segmentation







Would be nice to do 4GHz+ but so far best that can be managed is 30x turbo on all cores plus a little BCLK vs 25x all cores, except AVX2 loads.

See https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/what-controls-turbo-core-in-xeons.2496647/


----------



## usernewone

@ ucode: Wow so they figure out a way to max all cores simultaneously! Interesting. Reading through the thread looks way more complicated than I could figure out. Glad to know it's possible though. Ended up going the easy route with dell workstation and 2683 V3. Probably not even possible on this board, at least not going to spend the time to try, but great to see it working for others! I guess I can always add a second cpu later when I get to heavy rendering projects.


----------



## Beagle Box

beagle box
i7-6700 - 5.0 GHz - 1098 CPU - 217 Single Core



Edited to show larger printscreen. Open in new tab to read.


----------



## dirk111

FX 8300 @ 4.6, w/ gtx 970


----------



## tictoc

Update incoming.









I thought there would be a rush of subs with the new AMD CPU's, but since there heaven't been any, here's my R7 1700.









tictoc -- AMD R7 1700 -- 3842MHz -- 1751


----------



## Jumper118

Jumper118 ---- [email protected]

950


Jumper118

Ryzen 7 [email protected]

1872


----------



## kimandsally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> Jumper118 ---- [email protected]
> 
> 950
> 
> 
> Jumper118
> 
> Ryzen 7 [email protected]
> 
> 1872


How is the Ryzen going, are you as pleased as expected? How does yours measure up.


----------



## Gunslinger.

2818


----------



## Jumper118

Jumper118 - - AMD Ryzen 7 1800X -- 4.7ghz - - 2070










Jumper118 - - Intel i5 3570k - - 6.012ghz - - 858









Jumper118 - - Intel i7 920 - - 4.81ghz - - 759









Jumper118 - - AMD Ryzen 5 1500X - - 3.991ghz - - 949


----------



## tictoc

Spoiler: Warning: Lots of Subs Inside



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> Jumper118 ---- FX[email protected]
> 
> 950
> 
> 
> Jumper118
> 
> Ryzen 7 [email protected]
> 
> 1872


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> Jumper118 - - AMD Ryzen 7 1800X -- 4.7ghz - - 2070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jumper118 - - Intel i5 3570k - - 6.012ghz - - 858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jumper118 - - Intel i7 920 - - 4.81ghz - - 759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jumper118 - - AMD Ryzen 5 1500X - - 3.991ghz - - 949






I know I've been away form this thread for too long, when there are a bunch of Jumper subs to add to the database.









I am going to try and tweak the charts a little bit, to try and lighten the load on the OP. Google Sheets is pretty bogged down sorting the more than 450 entries.


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> 
> I know I've been away form this thread for too long, when there are a bunch of Jumper subs to add to the database.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to try and tweak the charts a little bit, to try and lighten the load on the OP. Google Sheets is pretty bogged down sorting the more than 450 entries.


the sheet I update on linustechtips forums has over 1000 submissions and I'm still about 10 pages behind


----------



## Beagle Box

*Update*
beagle box
i7-6700 - 5.0 GHz - 1106 CPU - 218 Single Core



Open in new tab to read.

Edited for better run...


----------



## gtz

Here is my single Xeon 2696 V3 score.

GTZ -- E5 2696 V3 -- 3.9Ghz -- CPU 2980


----------



## Jumper118

Jumper118 - - C2Q Q6700 - - 4.566ghz - - 460


----------



## Willius

Willius - Core i3 7350k - 6553mhz - 728 CB


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 1143

http://hwbot.org/submission/3570134_


----------



## xreaperx22

cinebench score = 1006cb seems low


----------



## melodystyle2003

melodystyle2003 - 4790K @ 4.9GHz - Score: 1004


----------



## Jumper118

Jumper118 -- Ryzen 7 [email protected] -- 2160CB


Jumper118 -- Ryzen 5 [email protected] -- 1382CB


Jumper118 -- [email protected] -- 612CB


Jumper118 -- Ryzen 5 [email protected] -- 968CB

Jumper118 -- C2D [email protected] -- 322CB


----------



## done12many2

done12many2 -- 7900X -- 4.8 GHz @ 1.24v (water) -- 2716 multi / 216 single

done12many2 -- 7900X -- 4.9 GHz @ 1.255v (water) -- 2778 multi / 220 single


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@Jbravo33 - I have added your submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post.
@xReaperx - I have added your submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post.
@dirk111- I have added your submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post.

@Jumper118 I added your first 1500x submission, was that just a Windows 7/CPU-Z quirk that showed it as a 2P, dual core, quad thread CPU? The next sub had the processor listed correctly, so I am assuming that it was just a CPU-Z error that was fixed with later updates.


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> *UPDATED*
> 
> @Jbravo33
> - I have added your submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post.
> @xReaperx
> - I have added your submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post.
> @dirk111
> - I have added your submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post.
> @Jumper118
> I added your first 1500x submission, was that just a Windows 7/CPU-Z quirk that showed it as a 2P, dual core, quad thread CPU? The next sub had the processor listed correctly, so I am assuming that it was just a CPU-Z error that was fixed with later updates.


yeah, when i fist got the 1500x it was showing as 2 dual core cpu's with smt







like you guessed it was fixed with a cpuz update.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> *UPDATED*
> 
> @Jbravo33
> - I have added your submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post.
> @xReaperx
> - I have added your submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post.
> @dirk111
> - I have added your submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post.
> @Jumper118
> I added your first 1500x submission, was that just a Windows 7/CPU-Z quirk that showed it as a 2P, dual core, quad thread CPU? The next sub had the processor listed correctly, so I am assuming that it was just a CPU-Z error that was fixed with later updates.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, when i fist got the 1500x it was showing as 2 dual core cpu's with smt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like you guessed it was fixed with a cpuz update.
Click to expand...

A 2P with dual cores would be an interesting beast. On a related note, my best Cinebench scores for an 8c, with smt, VM via kvm on my 2P, are when I set it up as a 4c/16t Xeon.


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> A 2P with dual cores would be an interesting beast. On a related note, my best Cinebench scores for an 8c, with smt, VM via kvm on my 2P, are when I set it up as a 4c/16t Xeon.


lol


----------



## done12many2

@tictoc

I realized that I failed to provide the correct screen shot for my last submission. Thanks for the update!

done12many2 -- 7900X -- 4.9 GHz @ 1.255v (water) -- 2778 multi / 220 single


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> @tictoc
> 
> I realized that I failed to provide the correct screen shot for my last submission. Thanks for the update!
> 
> done12many2 -- 7900X -- 4.9 GHz @ 1.255v (water) -- 2778 multi / 220 single


Got it.


----------



## pooveyfarms

pooveyfarms -- i7-5820K -- 4.7GHz -- 1376


----------



## TahoeDust

TahoeDust -- i7-7820x -- 5.0GHz -- 2249 -- 223 (Single Core)

I think this is the new fastest 8 core...


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> TahoeDust -- i7-7820x -- 5.0GHz -- 2249 -- 223 (Single Core)
> 
> I think this is the new fastest 8 core...


It is the top 8 core CPU, and it also just snuck into the overall top 30. It is also the top CPU (Single Core) score that has been submitted.


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 7350k @ 5.2Ghz - 226 (Single core)


The Multi core cpu run was @ 5Ghz / 4.7Ghz uncore i just went for the single core performance.

Sorry @TahoeDust


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> It is the top 8 core CPU, and it also just snuck into the overall top 30. It is also the top CPU (Single Core) score that has been submitted.


Nice. This chips is pretty nasty for $600.


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - 7350k @ 5.2Ghz - 226 (Single core)
> 
> The Multi core cpu run was @ 5Ghz / 4.7Ghz uncore i just went for the single core performance.
> 
> Sorry @TahoeDust


That reminded me that I never submitted my 7700k results from a while back.









done12many2 -- 7700k -- 5.6 GHz @ 1.6v (water w/ very low ambient) -- 1247 multi / 245 single


----------



## agentx007

PGA 478









agentx007 -- Pentium 4E 3,2GHz (PGA 478) -- 3.54 GHz @ default Vcore -- 53 multi / 42 single
I added "E" to represent "Prescott" core, since there is also Northwood core version of 3,2GHz (named "C"), and a whole range of LGA 775 P4 3,2GHz CPU's.

Source : LINK


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - 7350k @ 5.2Ghz - 226 (Single core)
> 
> 
> The Multi core cpu run was @ 5Ghz / 4.7Ghz uncore i just went for the single core performance.
> 
> Sorry @TahoeDust


Nothing to be sorry about









TahoeDust - 7820x @ 5.1Ghz - 227 (Single core)


----------



## MrFox

MrFox -- i7-7700K -- 5250.80MHz -- 1148


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Seahawkshunt -- R5 1600 -- 4166.55 -- 1397


----------



## DR4G00N

Had some fun with s939 under sub-zero water.









DR4G00N - Opteron 180 - 3350MHz - 155


----------



## Beagle Box

*Beagle Box --- i7-6700 --- 5.01 GHz --- 1122 CPU --- 225 Single Core*





Edited for better CPU score.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger --- i9-7900X --- 5.814 GHz --- 3229 CPU LN2 cooled -115C


----------



## Jbravo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger --- i9-7900X --- 5.814 GHz --- 3229 CPU LN2 cooled -115C


Amazing dude!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger --- i9-7900X --- 5.814 GHz --- 3229 CPU LN2 cooled -115C


I see a TR in your future.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> I see a TR in your future.


lol, not a chance. I've never owned an AMD CPU, not about to start now.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> lol, not a chance. I've never owned an AMD CPU, not about to start now.


But It would be EPYC.


----------



## Pyounpy-2

7700K @5.51GHz & High BCLK frequency of 262MHz. mem:4200MHz 15-15-15-32-1T. Its response is very well.


----------



## Pyounpy-2

[email protected]
This result is my best. score multi: 1250cd, single: 246cd










*5 GHz Overclock Club*


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Oh boy, several results here.. This is all 24/7 OCs and voltages. So no benching runs so far.















Using 4600 as 24/7 as load temps are most in the 50s.. I am a temperature nazi.


----------



## Gregm6

My New *i9-7900X* on X299 Gigabyte Aorus UltraGaming
4.6 Ghz Stable, cooled by modified H115i Push and Pull
in future.. custom cooling and 12GB RAM because now I have only 16Gb










*Cinebench 2540cb* (Multi)
*CPU-Z* (old version) *2307* SingleCore *24542-24900* MultiCore
*CPU-Z* (NEW version) *533* SingleCore *5648-6050* MultiCore



Work nice


----------



## karthus84

Hello all, Just wanted to show people my Cpu single and multi score for my overclocked i5-6500 cpu @ 4.7ghz stable
Mobo is MSI Krait gaming Z170A
CPUZ version is 1.80.1

Pretty good I feel.


----------



## mrrevit

Is this a good score lol.


----------



## TR92223

Cinebench091620174.03GHZ.JPG 167k .JPG file


Asus ROG Zenith Extreme Bios 0503
Threadripper 1950x OC to 4.03Ghz via Clock Multiplier of 40.25
64GB DDR4 3600 @ 2933Mhz
Asus STRIX 1080TI

Cinebench R15 of 3350


----------



## JRO1

this isn't a superb score, but i wanted to get it into the database so others could see how an R5 1600 compares to other processors.



Ryzen 1600 @3.85
MSi X370 Krait Gaming MOBO
Corsair - Vengeance RGB 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory at 15-18-18-36

had a hell of a time getting 32GB of RAM to run stable at anything over 2666. fortunately i was able to RMA both of my 2x 8GB kits (bcuz the sails didn't match) and was sent a 4x 8GB replacement. the replacement kit had consecutive manufacturing numbers, and although i had to loosen the timings, i finally got it stable at 2933MHz. i get a slightly better score (1260) running only 2x 8GB with XMP2 enabled.

edit:

(JRO1 -- AMD R5 1600 -- 3850 -- 1249)


----------



## DR4G00N




----------



## Jumper118

Jumper118 -- i7 [email protected] -- 1992


----------



## tictoc

Sorry for the lack of updates to the database.









i will get it brought up to date later today.


----------



## 99belle99

99belle99 --- Xeon X5660 @4.55GHz --- 1004


----------



## done12many2

done12many2 -- 7900x -- 5 GHz -- *Multi* 2830cb -- *Single* 225cb


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


@timmyjoe - Need to post in thread with screenshot and data-line per the OP
@TR92223 - No CPU-Z mem tab in screenshot; Need to add data-line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post
@mrrevit - No CPU-Z in screenshot; Need to add data-line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post


----------



## vmanuelgm

vmanuelgm--7900x--5GHz--Multi 2833cb



vmanuelgm--7900x--5.2GHz--Single 229cb


----------



## kongasdf

kongasdf -- 7700k -- 5.1 GHz -- *Multi* 1155cb -- *Single* 225cb

There is about 22cb per 100MHz
kongasdf -- 7700k -- 5.3 GHz -- *Multi* 1199cb -- *Single* 236cb


----------



## done12many2

done12many2 -- 7900x -- 5.1 GHz -- *Multi* 2872cb -- *Single* 233cb


----------



## BenTec

BenTec -- AMD Threadripper 1950X -- 4.1Ghz -- 3570


----------



## vmanuelgm

vmanuelgm -- 7980XE -- 4.8 -- 4712


----------



## AvengedRobix

AvengedRobix Intel i7 7820X @4,7 202
6cb Multi 208cb Single


----------



## glnn_23

glnn_23 --- 7940x --- 4.8Ghz --- 3710


----------



## moustang

YAY!!! I get to be the first....

moustang -- 8700K -- 5ghz -- Multi =1563 -- Single = 217



The first 8700K.

It's a very early overclock on a conservative setting. I've already had the CPU at 5.2GHZ, but I'm leaving it at 5GHZ until I sort some of the other system settings out.


----------



## Pyounpy-2

pyounpy-2 -- i9 7980XE -- 5GHz -- Multi:4894


OS:windows10 ver.1709


----------



## japau

Just posting this here, so others can compare 8700k scores.

japau / i7-8700k / 5.2Ghz / multi 1761 / single 231 / Memory at 4000-17-17-17-37-2T










Saved runs from 50x , 51x and 52x multipliers. Cache is 400Mhz lower than multi.


----------



## MrFox

MrFox -- 8700K @ 5.0GHz - 1639


----------



## MrFox

MrFox -- 8700K @ 5.1GHz - 1674


----------



## Ph42oN

Ph42oN -- R5 1600x -- 4.2GHz -- 1428 multi -- 173 single

Could not pass stability tests with 1.4v LLC3 set in bios at that clock, didn't try higher, my 24/7 clock is 4.1GHz


----------



## 99belle99

Jesus that's some chip you got there. 4.2GHz you certainly won the silicon lottery.


----------



## MrFox

MrFox -- 8700K @ 5.2GHz - 1725


----------



## Pyounpy-2

pyounpy-2 -- i9 7980XE -- 5GHz -- Multi 4932-- Single 223


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger.--7980XE -- 5GHz -- 4912


----------



## Forsaken1

Forsaken1 -- R5 1600 -- 4.174GHz -- 1463 multi


----------



## Pyounpy-2

pyounpy-2 -- i9 7980XE -- 5.2GHz -- Multi 4201-- Single 231 (CPU Power limitation of 400W)


----------



## vmanuelgm

vmanuelgm -- 7980XE -- 4.875 GHz -- 4904 multi

Custom LC


----------



## DooRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> 
> 
> vmanuelgm -- 7980XE -- 4.875 GHz -- 4904 multi
> 
> Custom LC


Nice run









You see any big advantage with 125 bclk setting?


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> Nice run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see any big advantage with 125 bclk setting?


Thanks bro!!!

I am using the Gigabyte and find 125 a bit quicker in general, maybe placebo.

I'm afraid I need a chiller to enhance my scores, I see Pyounpy at 30 degrees and 5GHz and want to cry!!!


----------



## DooRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Thanks bro!!!
> 
> I am using the Gigabyte and find 125 a bit quicker in general, maybe placebo.
> 
> I'm afraid I need a chiller to enhance my scores, I see Pyounpy at 30 degrees and 5GHz and want to cry!!!


lol, Calling for -7 C here tonight. I will be in cold room tom morning for sure. No problem to get all cores under 10' C for some play time. Gpu's will be in low single digits.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> lol, Calling for -7 C here tonight. I will be in cold room tom morning for sure. No problem to get all cores under 10' C for some play time. Gpu's will be in low single digits.


Bad for u, nice for your rig!!!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## moustang

Updated...

moustang -- 8700K -- 5.1ghz -- Multi =1685 -- Single = 224


----------



## Pyounpy-2

pyounpy-2 -- i9 7900X -- 5.1GHz -- Multi=2735-- Single 228 (CPU Power limitation of 350W)


----------



## done12many2

done12many2 -- TR 1950x -- 4.05 GHz -- 3595cb multi


----------



## Pyounpy-2

pyounpy-2 -- i9 7900X -- 5.2GHz -- Multi=2723-- Single 234 (CPU Power limitation of 350W)


----------



## gecko991

Nice, I see they clock rather well.


----------



## DStealth

DStealth -- 8700K -- 5.36ghz -- Multi =1817 -- Single = 239


----------



## tictoc

I've been out of town for a few weeks. Will work on getting everything updated once I am caught up on the BOINC forum.


----------



## Big Nutz

Big Nutz -- R5 1600x -- 4.2GHz -- 1421 multi


----------



## Big Nutz

Big Nutz -- R7 1800x -- 4.15GHz -- 1850 multi


----------



## Stag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> done12many2 -- TR 1950x -- 4.05 GHz -- 3595cb multi


Good run.


----------



## carlhil2

Carlhil2 -- i9 7960x -- @4.5GHz (2 cores @4.8)- 208 ST- 4056 MT ..  Carlhil2 -- i9 7960x -- @4.8GHz ..216 ST..


----------



## Big Nutz

Big Nutz -- R7 1800x -- 4.106GHz -- 1902 multi


----------



## Pyounpy-2

pyounpy-2 -- i9 7980XE -- 5.2GHz -- Multi=4406-- Single 231 (SVID:enable, using mod bios: unlock "phantom throttling")


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stag*
> 
> Good run.


Thanks bud. I just improved on that by a little. Not bad for a $699 chip from Micro Center.









done12many2 -- TR 1950x -- 4.1 GHz -- 171cb single / 3668cb multi


----------



## DStealth

DStealth -- 8700K -- 5.51ghz -- Multi =1852 -- Single = 246


DStealth -- 8700K -- 5.62ghz -- Single = 250


----------



## Hydroplane

Hydroplane - 7980XE - 4.5 GHz - 4436 multi, 205 single


----------



## gecko991

Nice chip for sure.


----------



## Hydroplane

Hydroplane - 7980XE - 4.7 GHz - 4757 multi, 219 single


----------



## Hydroplane

Hydroplane - 7980XE - 5.15 GHz - 232 (single core entry)


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*

@DStealth congrats on the new top Single Core score and the first to hit 250.


----------



## carlhil2

Carlhil2 -- i9 7960x -- @4.7GHz (2 cores @4.9)- 211 ST- 4182MT..


----------



## AvengedRobix

AvengedRobix -- 7820X --4900 -- 2164


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger -- 7980XE -- 5.4ghz -- Multi =5398


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger -- 7980XE -- 5.4ghz -- Multi =5398


----------



## idahosurge

idahosurge - 7820X @ 4.7GHGz - 2059


----------



## cssorkinman

One for amd single thread 1800X @4225 mhz 172


----------



## JLMS2010

JLMS2010 - i7-7820x @4.9GHz - 2180cb


----------



## DStealth

DStealth -- 8700K -- 5.7GHz -- Single = 255


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*
@Gunslinger. Congrats on the fist single CPU system to score over 5000 :cheers:


----------



## mllrkllr88

I have some scores for you:

4405 CB 14c https://hwbot.org/submission/3705190_mllrkllr88_cinebench___r15_core_i9_7940x_4405_cb

1556 CB 4c https://hwbot.org/submission/3748555_mllrkllr88_cinebench___r15_core_i7_7700k_1556_cb


----------



## kongasdf

kongasdf -- 7700k -- 5.4 GHz -- Multi 1227cb -- Single 239cb


----------



## Pyounpy-2

Pyounpy-2 -- 8700K -- 5.8GHz -- Single = 260cb


----------



## makasouleater69

Here is my 8700k 5.0ghz 1.328v air cooled.


----------



## G-Breezy

Just using what I have for now.


----------



## wot

I dont see any 8600K so here's mine.

wot -- 8600K -- 5.0 GHz -- Multi 1225 cb
Stock clock -- Multi 1059 cb


----------



## Zcskywire2

Trying to go lower than and anyone's gone before with a HP T610 thin client, not quite there yet but I have other options to test still. As a Note this was run on Windows 7 embedded rather than regular Windows 7, though I doubt it makes much of a difference.

zcskywire2 - AMD G-T56N -- 1.66 GHz -- 50 CB Multi -- 23 CB Single

Validation - https://valid.x86.fr/9afz8r

To just provide some other scores for reference

zcskywire2 - AMD A12-9700P -- 2.5 GHz -- 232 CB Multi -- 77 CB Single

Validation - https://valid.x86.fr/s21d5e

zcskywire2 - AMD R7-1700 -- 3.925 GHz -- 1744 CB Multi -- 162 CB Single

Validation - https://valid.x86.fr/1daeq6

(sorry about the screen shot size on this one its just what I run at normally)


----------



## JLMS2010

Here is mine...

JLMS2010 --- 8600K --- 5.3GHz --- Multi 1333 cb


----------



## Zcskywire2

Well another day, another thin client but this time I've done it. The record low cinebench r15 score here. With a run time of ~40 min it was a journey to say the least. 2nd lowest according hwbot with only a abnormally slow Celeron D scoring below it. Hopefully the CPUz on these is enough, I didn't have enough screen space to fit all the windows on this poor machine. Operating system like the last thin client is Windows embedded standard 7 instead of regular Windows 7.

zcskywire2 -- AMD Mobile Sempron 2100+ -- 1000 Mhz -- 16 cb

Validation - https://valid.x86.fr/pbulgz

As a fun fact, ever see what happens when cinebench runs out of memory? You get absolutely absurd scores. As cinebench requires one Gb of ram and that's all this machine has, ended up launching chrome at the start of the test crashing the test and giving me a score of over 31000 cb


----------



## SkylineGTR34

First CPU is such a monster (i bet you are shaking in your pants, of how slow it is). It has the power of a snail... Behold the migthy Intel Atom. Seconds CPU is an old but still very capable I7 980X (for every day use it runs 4.25 GHz).



https://i.imgur.com/8wZA9sK.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/XSmbYK5.jpg


----------



## Technogod99

*CINEBENCH15 Score*

Technogod99 - i5-6500 -- 4.575 GHz -- 724 CB Multi -- 194 CB Single


----------



## Ph42oN

Ph42oN -- Ryzen 5 1600x -- 4247 MHz -- 1492 cb

This time i had cinebench bias on from bios, that is why its so much higher than my last post with only 50MHz increase.
Posted same result on hwbot, its highest watercooled result there.


----------



## The Pook

The Pook - i7 7700K - 5000mhz - 1075 CB










The Pook - i7 6700 - 4539mhz - 1007 CB










The Pook - i5 6400 - 4550mhz - 751 CB


----------



## CptSpig

CptSpig -- i9-7980Xe -- 4.9 GHz -- 4885


----------



## Propetya

Propetya - R5 1600X - 4100MHz - 1439 - Single 172


----------



## vmanuelgm

[email protected](mesh)-4000CL17--Gigabyte Gaming 7 Pro


----------



## DR4G00N

DR4G00N -- Xeon X5670 -- 5000MHz -- 1154cb


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 8700K @ 5.3GHz - 1756


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED
* 
- @*makasouleater69* - No CPU-Z in screenshot; Need to add data-line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post 
- @*G-Breezy* - No CPU-Z mem tab in screenshot; Need to add data-line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post 
- @*mllrkllr88* - I have added your submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post 
- @*SkylineGTR34* - I have added your submission to the charts, but can you add the data line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post 

@*Pyounpy-2* Congrats on the new top Single Core score :cheers:


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 8700K @ 5.4GHz - 1785


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 8700K @ 5.5GHz - 1817










MrFox - 7960X @ 4.6GHz - 4063


----------



## mtrai

Ryzen 2700X 4.3 multi 4523 single thread clocks. Best Multi score 2014 Best single 188


----------



## vmanuelgm

mtrai said:


> Ryzen 2700X 4.3 multi 4523 single thread clocks. Best Multi score 2014 Best single 188



Nice score!!!

What's your stable OC???


----------



## mtrai

vmanuelgm said:


> Nice score!!!
> 
> What's your stable OC???


Stable all core overclock 4350 no PBO 2 or XFR 2 boosts.

PBO 2 and XFR 2 Stable overclock 4288 all cores with PBO2/XFR 2 boost single to 4523 with a 104 Bclk and a +04 offset on my C6H WiFi


----------



## Ph42oN

mtrai said:


> Ryzen 2700X 4.3 multi 4523 single thread clocks. Best Multi score 2014 Best single 188


That's best AMD single core score so far, grats. I didn't think it would take this long for someone to post here better than i did with my 1600x at 4.2GHz.


----------



## mtrai

Ph42oN said:


> That's best AMD single core score so far, grats. I didn't think it would take this long for someone to post here better than i did with my 1600x at 4.2GHz.


FUnny how I pretty much hang out in a different parts of the forums. JUst noticed this here so thought I would post.

Here is an older one I have a screen shot for my 1700X


----------



## Kryton

Straightup single core run. 

http://hwbot.org/submission/3738548_bones_cinebench___r15_sempron_145_124_cb


----------



## mtrai

Ryzen 7 2700X Single Thread High 189 4540 Single thread PBO2 Boost


----------



## The Pook

Not sure if she's stable yet, but it's Cinebench stable! Only 15 points higher than my previous 6700 submission but it's something 



> The Pook
> i7 6700
> 4606.93mhz
> 1022 CB


----------



## ocyt

lol @ phenom IIs scoring as high as vishera's single core perf clock for clock.


----------



## cssorkinman

ocyt said:


> lol @ phenom IIs scoring as high as vishera's single core perf clock for clock.



Vishera offered higher clockspeeds , more threads and was cheaper than phenom II at release. ( $229 phenom 940 vs $125 4150). 

What did Ivy bridge offer over Sandy bridge


----------



## The Pook

ocyt said:


> lol @ phenom IIs scoring as high as vishera's single core perf clock for clock.


I ditched my 960T (unlocked to an X6) back in the day for an 8320 and it was a pretty clear mistake


----------



## ocyt

cssorkinman said:


> Vishera offered higher clockspeeds , more threads and was cheaper than phenom II at release. ( $229 phenom 940 vs $125 4150).
> 
> What did Ivy bridge offer over Sandy bridge


iirc ib=more heat and subsequently lower clocks canceled any lead it had over SB
besides ib was a tick in the tock cycle, while deneb was two generations behind vishera so fairer to compare haswell(or was it broadwell?) to sb differences. 

vishera at least has later instruction sets, making it worthwhile upgrade to deneb/thuban
but still, for those of us (yes me included) the terrible silicon lottery luck makes it hard not to regret money spent on this "upgrade" i can't even get 4.4ghz stable on all 4 module groups


----------



## ocyt

The Pook said:


> I ditched my 960T (unlocked to an X6) back in the day for an 8320 and it was a pretty clear mistake


"upgraded" to a 8320e with essentially two dead cores over a phenom II 920 OCd to 3.9ghz (or was it 3.8? so long ago now), it'll run the full 8 cores at 4ghz (unless i'm running prime95 or something), but anything past that is impossible without a stupid amount of power/heat, unless i disable that last module group, which case i can get 4.5ghz at a comfy 1.45v, still it's basically 3cores at 4.5ghz or 4core at 4ghz over my quad core 3.9ghz, not at all worth the money spent.

i should probably ask AMD for a replacement, thing is still under warranty afterall


----------



## AT0MAC

i dont aim for speed, i aim for more power than standard, at a stable result, and so far in all the test i have run its rock solid


----------



## mtrai

Trying to post my new CPU Ryzen 7 2700X score. THe new forums are not letting me add any pictures.


----------



## JackCY

Nice scores attacking 190 single core with Ryzen. Picture uploading to OCN is still broken and has been for some weeks now. You drag and drop it etc. uploads and nothing gets saved, it's in their issue log now. Honestly it's broken anyway even when it works and nowhere near as good as the old uploading was, just use imgur or other instead, way more control.


----------



## mtrai

JackCY said:


> Nice scores attacking 190 single core with Ryzen. Picture uploading to OCN is still broken and has been for some weeks now. You drag and drop it etc. uploads and nothing gets saved, it's in their issue log now. Honestly it's broken anyway even when it works and nowhere near as good as the old uploading was, just use imgur or other instead, way more control.


Thanks that is what I finally did with these scores, use imgur


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED
*


----------



## BradleyW

My CPU Core = "863 cb"

CineBench CPU ranking has the 3930K @ 3.3 GHz scoring "1096 cb".

According to the results on this CineBench thread. A 3930K @ 3.9 GHz scored "1000 cb". Some 3930K's clocked a bit higher than that still don't hit the suggested score. I'm starting to think the CineBench system match score is incorrect.

Suggestions?

Specs:
3930K 3.3GHz HT.
GIGABYTE X79 UP4.
DDR3 2400Mhz (4x4GB).
Win 10 Pro x64 Latest.

Settings:
Power plan high performance.
All power saving disabled in BIOS.
OS fully up to date.
BIOS (MB) fully up to date.

Thank you.


----------



## EpicPie

OC'd my X5680 to 4.8GHz. Landed 1045 in CB.

Is this good or decent given it's a decade old CPU?


----------



## 99belle99

EpicPie said:


> OC'd my X5680 to 4.8GHz. Landed 1045 in CB.
> 
> Is this good or decent given it's a decade old CPU?


It's bad for 4.8 I got the same at 4.6GHz with a X5660.


----------



## tictoc

BradleyW said:


> My CPU Core = "863 cb"
> 
> CineBench CPU ranking has the 3930K @ 3.3 GHz scoring "1096 cb".
> 
> According to the results on this CineBench thread. A 3930K @ 3.9 GHz scored "1000 cb". Some 3930K's clocked a bit higher than that still don't hit the suggested score. I'm starting to think the CineBench system match score is incorrect.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> Specs:
> 3930K 3.3GHz HT.
> GIGABYTE X79 UP4.
> DDR3 2400Mhz (4x4GB).
> Win 10 Pro x64 Latest.
> 
> Settings:
> Power plan high performance.
> All power saving disabled in BIOS.
> OS fully up to date.
> BIOS (MB) fully up to date.
> 
> Thank you.



At 3.3GHz that seems about right. The 3930k on that board should have an all core turbo boost of 3.8GHz. Do you have turbo boost on in the BIOS?


----------



## EpicPie

99belle99 said:


> It's bad for 4.8 I got the same at 4.6GHz with a X5660.


Ah, good to know - gotta tweak my OC then.


----------



## tictoc

EpicPie said:


> Ah, good to know - gotta tweak my OC then.



Memory will also affect Cinebench scores, so triple channel and OC'd will help boost your score. :thumb:


----------



## EpicPie

tictoc said:


> Memory will also affect Cinebench scores, so triple channel and OC'd will help boost your score. :thumb:


Good to know! Thanks for the info.


----------



## BradleyW

tictoc said:


> At 3.3GHz that seems about right. The 3930k on that board should have an all core turbo boost of 3.8GHz. Do you have turbo boost on in the BIOS?


Yes, enabled, but the cores ran at different speeds. Ran the CPU at 4.5GHz and got "1167 cb" which is my best score yet and better than other peoples 3930K's at the same speed.

Thank you.


----------



## EpicPie

tictoc said:


> Memory will also affect Cinebench scores, so triple channel and OC'd will help boost your score. :thumb:


OC'd the memory to just shy of 1700Mhz, made a huge performance bump in my CB score!

1200 CB


----------



## pokerapar88

Hi guys! Just wanted to ask:

Recently got an i7 8700k and 16gb of 3600mhz ddr4 ram (A-data xpg spectrix d41) and an Asus z370 Gaming-F mboard.

Ran a few tests and set the all core ratio to 4.7ghz with auto voltages and "best case scenario" setting to lower voltage spikes as anything above 4.8ghz is too hot for my taste for 24/7 usage with my Corsair h100i v2 cooler, I think i'll stick to 4.7ghz for now.

My current scores on CB R15 are around 208cb for single core and 1495 for multi.

Is that a decent score for this CPU? Or should I be getting more? If so, is there any BIOS tweaks that can improve performance without raising temps too much?
When running cinebench I get around 70C at 4.7ghz, at 4.8ghz it climbs into the 80C neighborhood.


----------



## Xevi

7980XE 4.67 Ghz


----------



## Xevi

Xevi said:


> 7980XE 4.67 Ghz


7980XE 4.9Ghz


----------



## Pandora's Box

Pandora's Box -- AMD 2600X -- 4335 -- 1406/174


----------



## ratchet4234

mtrai said:


> Trying to post my new CPU Ryzen 7 2700X score. THe new forums are not letting me add any pictures.


Damn you bet Timmy Joe


----------



## Ph42oN

Pandora's Box said:


> Pandora's Box -- AMD 2600X -- 4335 -- 1406/174


Those scores look too low for that frequency. My 1600x does higher single thread score at 4.2GHz with cb11.5 bias, and multithread at 4.1GHz. Is that just max boost frequency and actual clockspeed while running was lower?


----------



## ratchet4234

Waiting for Ryzen Threadripper 2990WX scores to roll in.


----------



## KillerRyZen

Me too ^ but sadly i think most ppl with those systems run there flavor of Linux over there flavor of Windows. I do hope to see at least some in here though.

My max 24/7 OC.

KillerRyZen -- AMD 1700 -- 3924 -- 1753/163

My all day 24/7 OC.

KillerRyZen -- AMD 1700 -- 3850 -- 1737/160

My highest single thread for now.

KillerRyZen -- AMD 1700 --4000 -- 165

And my 24/7 OC 8350

KillerRyZen -- AMD 8350 --4514 -- 736/109

My Laptop

KillerRyZen -- AMD A8-4500m -- 2309 -- 165/64


----------



## RefrigeratedTP

I didn't have CPU-Z running or available for screenshot. All I have is the cinebench screenshot. New to this whole submitting to forums thing.
The little "highest 5.1" note on the screenshot is from testing voltages at 5.1GHz after running the two high scores at 5.3GHz.


----------



## CJMitsuki

This is the best result Ive gotten from my 2700x with an AIO cooler. Id need to at least go sub ambient to get more as the voltage requirement above 4.6ghz starts to get quite high and I lose the ability to keep temps under control. Thinking of making a modest chiller to get temps down to or near sub zero.


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


 @*EpicPie* - Need to post in thread with screenshot and data-line per the OP
 @*Bradwell* - Need to post in thread with screenshot and data-line per the OP
 @*RefrigeratedTP* - No CPU-Z in screenshot; Need to add data-line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post
Check out the post below yours or the OP for examples of what's needed in your screenshot. :thumb:


----------



## Bradwell

Here you go


----------



## teh n00binator

This overclock was with Ryzen master, not an everyday OC. I actually had a higher score but didn't screengrab it.

teh n00binator -- AMD R5-2600 -- 4200 -- 1434/175


----------



## tictoc

Bradwell said:


> Here you go



The first 32 core Threadripper submittal, and it is the top score for a single CPU system. :thumb:


----------



## RefrigeratedTP

*i5-8600k*

Here's my second attempt at submitting. Sorry about not abiding by the rules with the CPU-Z tabs included.


----------



## cekim

Just started playing in windows today. I've been working with linux up to this point.

Adding run #2 a bit better...


----------



## Beagle Box

Beagle Box -- intel i7-8086k -- 5305 -- 1794 -- 237


----------



## Propetya

Propetya - Ryzen SR 1600X - 4150MHz - CB multi 1459 / Single 175 

THX


----------



## Propetya

Propetya said:


> Propetya - Ryzen SR 1600X - 4150MHz - CB multi 1459 / Single 175
> 
> THX


Update! 

Propetya - Ryzen SR 1600X - 4150MHz - CB multi 1468 / Single 175


----------



## usmc362

On H2O


----------



## MrFox

Mr.Fox - i9 7960X @ 5.1GHz Core / 32x Cache - 4512

http://hwbot.org/submission/3941546_


----------



## rdr09

CJMitsuki said:


> This is the best result Ive gotten from my 2700x with an AIO cooler. Id need to at least go sub ambient to get more as the voltage requirement above 4.6ghz starts to get quite high and I lose the ability to keep temps under control. Thinking of making a modest chiller to get temps down to or near sub zero.


Zen2 supposedly will boost to 4.5GHz.


rdr09 -- AMD R7 2700 -- 4000 -- 1835


----------



## cekim

@tictoc
I didn't want to skirt the "rules" of this thread, but find this cool... I wouldn't submit a score like this to HWBOT for example... its misrepresenting the OS used at a minimum.

Under linux+wine, runs without issue in this manner and performs very well.

This score is in part due to memory tuning and all-core 4.2Ghz 2990wx, but it does seem to get a little bump in linux vs win10.


----------



## tictoc

cekim said:


> @tictoc
> I didn't want to skirt the "rules" of this thread, but find this cool... I wouldn't submit a score like this to HWBOT for example... its misrepresenting the OS used at a minimum.
> 
> Under linux+wine, runs without issue in this manner and performs very well.
> 
> This score is impart due to memory tuning and all-core 4.2Ghz 2990wx, but it does seem to get a little bump in linux vs win10.


I have seen the same when I tested in a VM. Wine has come a long way over the last few years. I used to have a VM with GPU pass-through set up for ArchiCAD (BIM program similar to Revit), but now I am able to run it through Wine with no noticable drop in performance.


----------



## tictoc

Just a heads up for everyone looking at the charts, the links to the posts were broken in the migration to the new forum software. I am working on getting them all updated, but it will take me a bit to get it all sorted out.


----------



## thenotoriousmma

8700K @5,2Ghz
32Gb Corsair Dominator 3300Mhz


----------



## poah

1839 ryzen 1700 @ 4.1ghz 16gb RAM @ 3200 mhz










1462 ryzen 2600 @ 4.2 ghz 16gb RAM @ 3200 mhz










633 FX-6300 @ 5.28ghz 16gb RAM @ 1466mhz


----------



## MrFox

Mr.Fox - i9 7960X @ 5.1GHz Core / 34x Cache - 4538

http://hwbot.org/submission/3958961_


----------



## biZuil

biZuil - i7 7800X @ 4.9GHz Core | 32x mesh | 16GB DDR4 @3200 CL16 | CB Multi 1602 / Single 211


----------



## rdr09

rdr09 -- AMD R7 2700 -- 4100 -- 1900


Not bad for 214$ cpu.


----------



## onurbulbul

Not bed for a notebook...


----------



## The Pook

The Pook - i9 9900K - 5149mhz - 2249










My board won't boot above ~DDR4-2700 on my Corsair sticks and my GeIL is on RMA. Just set voltage to 1.45v and tried 5.4, but CB kept crashing. Backed back down to 51x with A-Tuner but didn't change voltage - so it's a bit high for 5.2


----------



## Loosenut

https://valid.x86.fr/tqudd5

I guess 1711 is ok for a 1700x @ 3.9GHz for an everyday OC


----------



## KCDC

Got a 2572 with my 9900x @ 47 1.290v, 48 1.30v preferred 



31 uncore auto voltage



32GB 3200 ram CL16


Pushing for 49, but the temps are too high, trying to find ways around that.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger - i9 9980XE @ 5.6GHz Core / 37x Cache - 5587


----------



## Hwgeek

Hi All! 
*Any 1 interested in modded R15 that renders 4 Times the resolution(x2 hight * x2 width)? *
Since new 32C Threadripper is out- I was searching how to mode CB R15 to render larger resolution so it gonna take more time and we can stress more our CPU's:
Original R15 takes 25 sec to render on 2700X stock while R15 UHD MoD takes 73 sec ! .
I can make it even bigger, just tell me what u like.


----------



## Hale59

Hale59 - 2600X @4,242.49MHz - 1468


----------



## Jumper118

Hwgeek said:


> Hi All!
> *Any 1 interested in modded R15 that renders 4 Times the resolution(x2 hight * x2 width)? *
> Since new 32C Threadripper is out- I was searching how to mode CB R15 to render larger resolution so it gonna take more time and we can stress more our CPU's:
> Original R15 takes 25 sec to render on 2700X stock while R15 UHD MoD takes 73 sec ! .
> I can make it even bigger, just tell me what u like.


I have registered this benchmark on Hwbot  I will run on my 1950X at some point.


----------



## Hwgeek

Thank you .


----------



## Super Spartan

Why is there no new version of Cinebench since ages?


----------



## JackCY

Because Cinebench is completely editable and you can get any score at all that you want. The company that makes it is specializing in other software not in making benchmarks, it still works for their needs.

hwgeek has made some graphical edits and changed resolution 2x, but for me at least I prefer 4x which gives 16x higher pixels to compute.
All in all anyone with a notepad can get any score thus using Cinebench for anything serious is silly. I think it never occurred to Intel to search for a software solution to their problem instead they used a freakin' chiller.


----------



## Rirotis

1st timer


i5-9600k @ 5.0 GHz
16GB ram


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 9980XE -- @5.1GHz -- 5090:*


----------



## CptSpig

MrTOOSHORT said:


> *MrTOOSHORT -- 9980XE -- @5.1GHz -- 5090:*


Nice Run :thumb:


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

CptSpig said:


> Nice Run :thumb:


Thanks @CptSpig!

I have been researching what a good score is for certain benchmarks and yours and others has been guide for me.


----------



## CptSpig

MrTOOSHORT said:


> Thanks @CptSpig!
> 
> I have been researching what a good score is for certain benchmarks and yours and others has been guide for me.


I see you at 0c or freezing. Do you have any issues at these temps?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

It's going really good with this cpu. Antifreeze and minus 25'C outside. 2080ti isn't that great. Might order another FE.


----------



## CptSpig

MrTOOSHORT said:


> It's going really good with this cpu. Antifreeze and minus 25'C outside. 2080ti isn't that great. Might order another FE.


I have taken my water to 6c and had good luck. I just need to keep an eye on the Dew Point. I think I am going to protect the cpu socket and gpu and try taking it to 0c. I hope nothing blows up....:wheee:


----------



## vmanuelgm

MrTOOSHORT said:


> *MrTOOSHORT -- 9980XE -- @5.1GHz -- 5090:*



Nice clock and score, Mister!!! 

Seems like there are some decent 9980xe's...


----------



## Hydroplane

MrTOOSHORT said:


> It's going really good with this cpu. Antifreeze and minus 25'C outside. 2080ti isn't that great. Might order another FE.


How much antifreeze to water? I'm surprised you're not running into slush at those temps. I have with propylene glycol, maybe ethylene glycol is better.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*vmanuelgm*, thanks 



Hydroplane said:


> How much antifreeze to water? I'm surprised you're not running into slush at those temps. I have with propylene glycol, maybe ethylene glycol is better.


Just put enough where the liquid looks a certain green. Doesn't need to be perfect. 

Updated score...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 9980xe -- @5.1GHz -- 5111:*


----------



## vmanuelgm

MrTOOSHORT said:


> *vmanuelgm*, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Just put enough where the liquid looks a certain green. Doesn't need to be perfect.
> 
> Updated score...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 9980xe -- @5.1GHz -- 5111:*



WOW!!!


CPU temps???


----------



## ThrashZone

Hydroplane said:


> How much antifreeze to water? I'm surprised you're not running into slush at those temps. I have with propylene glycol, maybe ethylene glycol is better.


Hi,
Usually 20% mixture is okay little less not a problem.
I'd filter the antifreeze could have crud in it you don't want.


----------



## hotrod717

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Usually 20% mixture is okay little less not a problem.
> I'd filter the antifreeze could have crud in it you don't want.


Second that. I remember running antifreeze in ice bath loop for giga bot comp a few years ago and had to do a total cleanup on all parts. Its not the antifreeze per say, but the effect it has on tubing. Rubber is okay, pvc or like is not. It eats at the tubing material and gunks up blocks and pump over time. Nasty mess.


----------



## md021383

i9 9900k


----------



## vmanuelgm

vmanuelgm -- 7980xe -- @5.1GHz-3GHzmesh-4000CL17 -- 5125


----------



## usmc362

[email protected] 1.476v


----------



## MrFox

usmc362 said:


> [email protected] 1.476v


Nice score, bro!


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*

An unofficial sub of my 2970WX. Running through Wine in Arch Linux *

tictoc* *-- AMD 2970WX -- 4000 MHz -- 4936*


----------



## 113802

tictoc said:


> *UPDATED*
> 
> An unofficial sub of my 2970WX. Running through Wine in Arch Linux *
> 
> tictoc* *-- AMD 2970WX -- 4000 MHz -- 4936*


Very nice! Would you be able to run it using Clear Linux? From the benefits of the kernel you might be able to hit a few points above 5000.


----------



## tictoc

I probably won't run it in Clear Linux, but I can do a few runs using the kernel from Clear Linux. It won't be apples to apples since there are a number of other optimizations (compiler, libraries, frameworks, etc) in Clear Linux.

I was running a custom kernel, with some of the optimizations from Clear Linux, and some other optimizations for Threadripper. I think I ran the above on the stock Arch kernel, but I will be setting up a custom kernel again once 5.2 goes mainline.


----------



## 113802

tictoc said:


> I probably won't run it in Clear Linux, but I can do a few runs using the kernel from Clear Linux. It won't be apples to apples since there are a number of other optimizations (compiler, libraries, frameworks, etc) in Clear Linux.
> 
> I was running a custom kernel, with some of the optimizations from Clear Linux, and some other optimizations for Threadripper. I think I ran the above on the stock Arch kernel, but I will be setting up a custom kernel again once 5.2 goes mainline.


Sweet! Can't wait to see the results. I'll probably run some today with the 9900K using Clear Linux. Took me a bit of time to figure out some odd quirks with overclocking using a buggy Asus 2202 z170 bios with a 9900k.


----------



## centvalny

Centvalny - AMD 3600X - 4300 - 1713


----------



## rdr09

centvalny said:


> Centvalny - AMD 3600X - 4300 - 1713



Nice. Noticed your RAM is set higher than 3733 MHz. No negative effects in performance?


----------



## Laithan

centvalny said:


> Centvalny - AMD 3600X - 4300 - 1713


That's pretty impressive, actually beats my 8-core/16-thread IVY-e


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Not bad last 9900k score I've seen was 2269 on R15
R20 was 4599


----------



## speed_demon

speed_demon - i5-8300H @ 3.9GHz - 830


----------



## AvengedRobix

AvengedRobix - R9 3900X @ 4.5GHz - 3580


----------



## centvalny

Centvalny - R8 3800X @ 4.475GHz - 2359


----------



## J7SC

(updated post) J7SC - AMD TR 2950X @ 4.25 GHz, 32GB DDR4 /3466 Cinebench R15 score = 3764


----------



## Arctucas

Sig Rig


----------



## Hydroplane

AvengedRobix said:


> AvengedRobix - R9 3900X @ 4.5GHz - 3580


That is a heck of a chip right there. Both CCX at 4.5?


----------



## AvengedRobix

Hydroplane said:


> That is a heck of a chip right there. Both CCX at 4.5?


Yes but it's old.. i've benched at 4,6 all core

Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A6013 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## J7SC

A little update from September I forgot to submit... *J7SC* AMD 2950X 16c/32t @ 4.3, *Cinebench R15 *CPU score *3804* (lower section of pic)


----------



## pyblackout

2x Xeon 8260: 7509 optimize
probably last score


----------



## carlhil2

Carlhil2 - 9800x @ 4.8 GHz- Ram @3600mhz- CR15 score - MT 2182-ST 216 quick dirty OC of my $379 9800 from Microcenter. a placeholder til the 10980xe is released.


----------



## 99belle99

99belle99 -- Ryzen 7 3700X -- 4.4 -- 2342

99belle99 -- Ryzen 7 3700X -- 4.4 -- 208


----------



## carlhil2

Update: Carlhil2 - 9800x @ 4.8 GHz(2 cores at 4.9Ghz)- Ram @3600mhz- [email protected] score - MT 2191-ST 220


----------



## Nicko Lie

[email protected]


----------



## reachthesky

Deleted. Please delete and remove this account from this website as per gdpr laws.


----------



## gtz

GTZ -- R9 3900X -- PBO (all core around 4.05, single core 4.615) -- Single Core 216 -- Multi Score 3208


----------



## cssorkinman

Playing with the FX
FX 8370e at 5115 mhz
826 multi
124 single


----------



## reachthesky

Deleted. Please delete and remove this account from this website as per gdpr laws.


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*

Here's an official sub (not running in Linux) on my 3960X. Quick and dirty OC and set memory to xmp.

tictoc -- AMD Threadripper 3960X -- 4450MHz -- 6566


----------



## zGunBLADEz

this is only for reference 
7980XE 8/16T only enable "my only gaming mode"
51x -1avx


----------



## Rage Set

I think this bench result killed my first Zenith II Extreme mobo. I'll start benching it again very soon.
https://hwbot.org/submission/4308295_
Rage Set - Threadripper 3960X - 4475 - 6733cb


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 9980XE @5100MHz -- Multi Score: 5157*


----------



## opoi63

opoi63 -- AMD x6 1100T -- @4514 -- 688
opoi63 -- Intel i7-4790K -- @5012 -- 1040


----------



## melodystyle2003

melodystyle2003 -- 10700 (non-K)@4.94Ghz -- Multi: 2053 | Single:211


----------



## rares495

3800XT @ 4600MHz allcore


----------



## gtz

I know R15 is old new but I still like using it. Here is my score with my 5800X

GTZ -- Ryzen 7 5800X -- @ stock -- 2586 M | 268 S


----------



## vmanuelgm

[email protected]@4.8allcore


----------



## 99belle99

gtz said:


> I know R15 is old new but I still like using it. Here is my score with my 5800X
> 
> GTZ -- Ryzen 7 5800X -- @ stock -- 2586 M | 268 S
> 
> View attachment 2468645


You took the number one spot for single core. Who would have ever thought you would see a AMD CPU in the top spot single core and most if not all those Intel CPU's nearby are on LN2.


----------



## dyezak

99belle99 said:


> You took the number one spot for single core. Who would have ever thought you would see a AMD CPU in the top spot single core and most if not all those Intel CPU's nearby are on LN2.


Oh snap, I ran a 271 single core last week while playing around with PBO and Curve Optimizer on my 5950x. I’ll see if I can recreate that run (or better) tomorrow.


----------



## dyezak

My current every day driver settings yield a 272 single core. You can see my previous run on a cold boot was 276. 

R15 --- 5950x --- PBO+AutoOC+CurveOptimized --- 272sc


----------



## gtz

99belle99 said:


> You took the number one spot for single core. Who would have ever thought you would see a AMD CPU in the top spot single core and most if not all those Intel CPU's nearby are on LN2.


That was stock, with my strongest core I got 271 at 5.0. But alas was unstable due to cooling.




dyezak said:


> Oh snap, I ran a 271 single core last week while playing around with PBO and Curve Optimizer on my 5950x. I’ll see if I can recreate that run (or better) tomorrow.


That is what I got tweaking with it. Pretty easy to hit. But my cooling was not up to it.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Single core isn't too strong but multicore is! Not bad for a 14" laptop.... I need to work on CPU thermals...I can get a higher score but currently running into a thermal limit... lapped cooler and better paste should do the job.









Cakewalk_S ---- Ryzen 9 4900HS ---- @ 75W TDP 4.4GHz ---- 1950M/193S

Edit: Slightly better with a lapped CPU heatsink... 75W still
4.05Ghz


----------



## 99belle99

You guys do know you enter the scores into a spreadsheet yourself in the first post hidden behind a spoiler?

Just thought I'd say it as it doesn't look like you guys have as the spreadsheet scores hasn't changed.


----------



## RichKnecht

Here is my 10980XE @ 4.8


----------



## AVATARAT

AVATARAT -- 5600x -- PBO+CO -- 2032 / 275


----------



## tictoc

*UPDATED*


 @Cakewalk_S - No CPU-Z in screenshot; Need to add data-line (OCN Username -- CPU -- CPU Clock -- CPU Score) to your post
 @RichKnecht - I added your score to the charts, but can you add the data-line to your post


----------



## Brutal-Force

Brutal-Force -- i9 10980xe-- 4.9 -- 4527


----------



## Ph42oN

Ph42oN -- Ryzen 7 3800XT -- 4525 MHz -- 2386 cb


----------



## ontherun50

mateuszgpucomp said:


> My new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4x Xeon E7-8890 v4 ( 96 cores / 192 threads )
> 9015 cb


Hi. I hope you're doing well. I saw your post about your 4x E7-8890 v4 system. I will be receiving the same set up in a Dell R930 very soon. 

Have you been able to overclock the CPUs? Can you please just summarize how to do it. 

Thank you


----------



## Laithan

There is most likely no good way to overclock an E7-8xxx... especially 4 of them in a quad socket board. The motherboard would not support overclocking features and the processor's multi is locked. These usually run at stock speeds.


----------



## storm-chaser

I know I know it's an old thread but I just wanted to update with a single core entry. 9600KF 10*F ambient...


----------

